#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Hoofddoek is helemaal niet verplicht volgens de Koran.

## Najib26

Kledingvoorschriften voor de vrouw volgens de Koran
door: Werkgroep IBN 

Inleiding
Dit artikel gaat over de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw en de hoofddoek volgens de Koran. Dit is een omstreden onderwerp waar in de traditionele Islam vele en verschillende visies over bestaan. Wat wij echter met dit artikel zullen bewijzen, is dat de Koran zeer duidelijk is over de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw, en dat de hoofddoek zoals we die vandaag kennen absoluut geen plaats heeft in de Islam.

Kledingvoorschriften in de Koran
De verzen die over de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw gaan zijn 24:31, 24:60 en 33:59. We zullen nu stap voor stap de verzen langsgaan en uitleggen wat nou precies de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw zijn. Vers 24:31 vertelt ons:

"En zeg tot de gelovige vrouwen dat zij hun ogen neerslaan en hun schaamstreek kuis bewaren en dat zij hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen, behalve wat gewoon al zichtbaar is. En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen en hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen, behalve aan hun echtgenoten of hun vaders of de vaders van hun echtgenoten of hun zonen of de zonen van hun echtgenoten of hun broers of de zonen van hun zusters of hun vrouwen of slavinnen over wie zij beschikken of mannelijke volgelingen die geen geslachtsdrift meer hebben of de kinderen die nog niet op de schaamdelen van de vrouwen letten. En zij moeten niet met hun voeten stampen zodat men weet wat zij voor verborgen sieraad dragen. En wendt jullie berouwvol tot God, o gelovigen; misschien zal het jullie welgaan."

Dit is het vers waar de meeste controversie over bestaat, omdat hierin staat aangegeven wat de kuisheidsvoorschriften voor gelovige vrouwen zijn.

Het vers gebiedt ten eerste de gelovige vrouwen hun ogen neer te slaan. Dit is een gebod opdat de vrouwen bescheiden zullen zijn met hun blikken, wanneer ze geconfronteerd worden met leden van het andere geslacht (in 24:30 wordt mannen precies hetzelfde geboden). Het gebod houdt niet in dat de vrouw helemaal geen mannen mag aankijken, want er zijn genoeg andere verzen in de Koran die aangeven dat dat wel is toegestaan, mits het bovenstaande gebod in acht wordt genomen. Dit gebod spreekt voor zichzelf en is duidelijk voor zij die het verschil in beeldspraak en letterlijke bewoordingen inzien.

Het volgende gedeelte van het vers gebiedt:

"en hun schaamstreek kuis bewaren.."

Kuis betekent proper, of netjes. Dit gedeelte van het vers spreekt zo duidelijk voor zich, dat het eigenlijk overbodig is om er verder op in te gaan. Het is duidelijk dat het onderwerp van dit gedeelte van het vers de schaamstreek is, die kuis bewaard moet worden. De schaamstreek ("faraj" in het Arabisch, "furuj" in het meervoud) wordt in de biologie gedefinieerd met de schaamdelen en hun omgeving.(1)

Natuurlijk zal men geen definitie krijgen van precies hoeveel centimeter onder, boven of naast de schaamdelen de schaamstreek begrenst wordt met de rest van het lichaam. Maar het moge duidelijk zijn dat het onderwerp van dit gedeelte van het vers, zowel de schaamdelen zelf, als de omgeving (omstreken, nabijheid) ervan kuis (proper, netjes) bewaard (bedekt) dienen te worden. Omdat de biologische structuur van elk mens apart is, kan er voor iedereen geen standaard omgeving worden bepaald. Maar het is duidelijk dat het de schaamdelen betreft en de omgeving ervan, wat meestal erop neerkomt dat de schaamdelen en de binnenkant van de dijen en het schaambeen en daar waar de schaamharen eindigen bedekt dienen te worden. De anus is ook een schaamdeel, en dient ook (met de omgeving ervan, dus de billen) bedekt te worden.

Het laatste gedeelte van de eerste zin van dit vers zegt:

"en dat zij hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen behalve wat gewoon al zichtbaar is."

Dit gedeelte van de zin roept de meeste controversie op.Ten eerste over de definitie van wat "sieraad" eigenlijk inhoudt en wat er bedoeld wordt met "wat gewoon al zichtbaar is."

De Koran is echter geen wetboek of een woordenboek, maar een leidraad en een vermaning voor de gelovigen die ervoor bedoeld is in verschillende situaties en tijden toegepast te kunnen worden. Vandaar dat het taalgebruik in de Koran vaak heel flexibel is om genterpreteert te worden. Natuurlijk kan men niet tijdens het interpreteren afwijken van de structuur en inhoud van de rest van de verzen in de Koran en de verzen uit hun context rukken.

Het woord "sieraad" slaat op het woord "schaamstreek" wat eerder in de zin geschreven stond, maar zoals we later zullen zien in het vers worden ook andere delen van het vrouwelijke lichaam als "sieraad" gedefinieerd, namelijk de borsten, want het vers gaat verder met:

"En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen en hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen, behalve aan hun.."

Dit komt er op neer dat de vrouw haar schaamstreek en haar borsten dient te bedekken. Er blijft een gegeven over en dat is:

"behalve wat gewoon al zichtbaar is."

Het is duidelijk dat de Koran de vrouw gebiedt haar "sieraden", ofwel schaamdelen en borsten kuis te bewaren en ze niet openlijk te tonen, behalve dat wat gewoon al zichtbaar is. Het zichtbare kan niets anders zijn dan de vormen van het vrouwelijke lichaam. Want als een vrouw zich kleed met de kuisheidsvoorschriften in acht genomen, zullen haar lichaamsvormen altijd wel duidelijk te zien zijn. En dan voornamelijk de rondingen van haar heupen en billen (sinds de vrouw over het algemeen grotere heupen heeft) en haar borsten (die over het algemeen opvallen door hun rondingen). Men kan deze rondingen wel zodanig bedekken zodat ze niet zichtbaar zijn, maar dan overschrijdt men het gebod in de Koran dat de vrouw haar "sieraden"(schaamstreek en borsten) dient te bedekken BEHALVE WAT GEWOON AL ZICHTBAAR IS.

Overdrijving is altijd ongeoorloofd, en dient geen enkel nut. Men mag zich niet kleden dat men teveel van zijn of haar eigen schaamstreken onthult, maar de koran geeft zeker niet aan dat de vrouw zich zo moet kleden dat haar gehele lichaam zou moeten worden verhuld. En vooral niet in de naam van de Koran, want het gebod omtrent de kuisheidsvoorschriften is duidelijk.

De tweede zin in dit vers begint met het gebod:

"En zij moeten sluiers over hun boezem dragen en hun sieraad niet openlijk tonen behalve aan hun." (en dan volgt een lijst van familieleden en mensen zonder seksuele drang)

In dit gedeelte komt het woord sluiers voor, wat ook vaak in de traditionele Islam op verschillende wijzen wordt interpreteert en uitgelegd. De Koran is echter heel duidelijk. Het woord "sluier" staat in het Arabisch in de originele tekst met het woord "khumur" aangegeven. "Khumur" is het meervoud van het woord "khimaar" en betekent letterlijk in het Nederlands vertaald:"alles wat iets bedekt", ofwel een bedekking. (2)

----------


## Najib26

Er is geen sprake van een "gezichtssluier" of een "hoofddoek" maar een sluier (bedekking, versluiering) om de boezem te bedekken. Het is niet logisch dat men een hoofddoek of een gezichtssluier over de borsten zou dragen. Dat zou betekenen dat men de "hoofddoek" of "gezichtssluier" van het hoofd of gezicht af zou moeten trekken, en daarmee de borsten zou moeten bedekken. Anderen interpreteren dit weer zo, dat de "hoofddoek" of "gezichtssluier" verlengd moeten worden en zo over de borsten kunnen worden laten vallen. Maar dan zal je op het feit botsen dat het werkwoord "verlengen", of "overheen trekken" niet in het vers voorkomt. Wat ook opmerkenswaardig is, is dat de woorden "nek","gezicht","haar","hals","oren" en dergelijke niet in het vers voorkomen. In feite komt het in geen enkel vers voor die over de kuisheidsvoorschriften van de vrouw of de man gaan. Beweren dat er een "sluier" of een "hoofddoek" bestaat die er voor bedoeld is om deze lichaamsdelen te bedekken, heeft absoluut geen basis in de Koran, en kan niets anders zijn dan de imaginaire visie van de interpretator van de tekst.

Het vers gaat verder met een opsomming van verwanten en familieleden voor wie dit kuisheidsvoorschrift niet geldt:

".behalve aan hun echtgenoten of hun vaders of de vaders van hun echtgenoten of hun zonen of de zonen van hun echtgenoten of hun broers of de zonen van hun zusters of hun vrouwen of slavinnen over wie zij beschikken of mannelijke volgelingen die geen geslachtsdrift meer hebben of de kinderen die nog niet op de schaamdelen van de vrouwen letten."

Bovenstaande opsomming is duidelijk en spreekt voor zich. Het laatste gedeelte van de zin, "of de kinderen die nog niet op de schaamdelen van de vrouwen letten," laat duidelijk zien wat er in dit vers met "sieraad" wordt bedoeld.

Het vers gaat door met:

"En zij moeten niet met hun voeten stampen zodat men weet wat zij voor verborgen sieraad dragen."

Dit is weer beeldspraak vertaald uit de Arabische taal en duidt erop dat de vrouw niet verleidelijk moet bewegen om met haar schaamdelen te pronken.

"En wendt jullie berouwvol tot God, o gelovigen; misschien zal het jullie welgaan."

Hier wordt de mens geboden zich berouwvol tot God te wenden, gezien dit onderwerp er n is van gevoeligheid en het begrijpelijk is dat er mensen zullen zijn die de geboden niet correct zullen naleven.

Vers 24:60 is heel interessant en vertelt ons:

"En voor de vrouwen die op leeftijd zijn en die niet meer verwachten te trouwen is het geen overtreding als zij hun kleren afleggen, maar dan zonder sieraad te vertonen. Maar als zij het nalaten is het beter voor hen. En God is horend en wetend."

Dit vers laat zien dat hetgeen wat met "sieraad" bedoeld wordt, altijd dient te worden bedekt. Hetgeen wat afgezet mag worden kan dus niets anders zijn dan kleding die niet bedoeld is om het "sieraad", ofwel de schaamstreek en de borsten, te bedekken. Dit betekent dat de vrouw op latere leeftijd als ze niet verwacht ooit weer te trouwen, geen blaam treft als ze in het meest extreme geval al haar kleding afdoet, behalve haar ondergoed die haar schaamstreek en borsten bedekt. Maar als ze dat nalaat, dat is beter voor haar.

Het is dus duidelijk dat de nek, de rug,de buik,de armen, het gezicht de benen en het hoofdhaar in geen geval tot het "sieraad" ,ofwel schaamstreek of boezem, gerekend kan worden en in principe niet verplicht zijn om bedekt te worden.Zou men dat wel doen, dan zou dit vers tegenstrijdig zijn met de andere verzen die duidelijk gebieden dat het sieraad enkel de boezem en de schaamstreek betekent. Wat zou een vrouw op leeftijd nog af kunnen doen als haar sieraad haar hele lichaam bevat behalve haar gezicht, handen en voeten zoals velen van de traditionele islamitische interpretators menen?

Het vers zegt wel dat als de vrouwen die op leeftijd zijn en niet meer verwachten te trouwen het nalaten om wat van hun kleding af te doen zonder hun schaamstreek of borsten te tonen en er dus niet in hun ondergoed bijlopen er daar beter aan doen (het is echter niet verboden). Dit is een duidelijk bewijs dat hetgeen wat de vrouw dient te bedekken niets anders kan zijn dan hetgeen wat ze altijd moet bedekken, namelijk de borsten en haar schaamstreek.

Vers 33:59 vertelt ons:

"O profeet!Zeg tot jouw echtgenotes,jouw dochters en de vrouwen van de gelovigen iets van haar overkleding over zich heen naar beneden laten hangen.Dat bevordert het best dat men haar herkent en niet lastig valt.En God is vergevend en barmhartig."

Dit vers is geen vers dat de kuisheidsvoorschriften als onderwerp heeft, maar iets totaal anders. Het woord "sieraad" ,"boezem" of "schaamstreek" wordt hier niet genoemd en is ook niet het onderwerp dat hier centraal staat. Ook het woord "haar" wordt hier niet genoemd, ook al wordt de vrouw aangeraden om iets over haar lichaam naar beneden te laten hangen. Deze woorden zijn dus irrelevant in het begrijpen van dit vers.

Er staat dat de gelovige vrouwen aan wordt geraden (en niet verplicht!) om iets (en niet alles!) van haar overkleding (jalabib=Arabische mantelachtige gewaad) (3) over zich heen naar beneden te laten hangen. (het werkwoord "over zich heen laten hangen="dana" in het Arabisch) (4) omdat dat beter ("adnaa" in het Arabisch) voor hen is, met het enige doel om niet te worden lastig gevallen.

Er wordt niets in dit vers over de schoonheid van de vrouw gezegd, het woord "sieraad" ("zaynah" in het Arabisch) wordt er niet genoemd. Let ook op het woord "beter" of "adnaa" in het Arabisch dat in de vergelijkende trap is geschreven en daarom geen verplichting kan impliceren.

De betekenis van dit vers is dat het beter is voor de vrouw om haar overkleding over zich heen naar beneden te laten hangen, om niet lastig te worden gevallen en als moslim te kunnen worden herkend. Het onderwerp van dit vers is dus het voorkomen lastig gevallen te worden door mannen en om hiervoor te zorgen herkenbaar te zijn in de gemeenschap. Hierbij moet men rekening houden dat in een maatschappij waar de moslims nog de minderheid uitmaken, de vrouwen regelmatig het slachtoffer waren van ongewenste benaderingen door de mannen.

Om de situatie voor de vrouwen nog gemakkelijker en lichter te maken geeft de Koran aan het einde van dit vers aan dat God vergevend en barmhartig is, om ons te laten herinneren dat er vrouwen zullen zijn die de aangeraden (en niet verplichte) overkleding niet zullen dragen.

Moslimvrouwen zouden, als ze herkend zouden worden, vrijwel zeker minder worden lastig gevallen uit angst voor wraakacties of meer politieke instabiliteit. Verder zou deze aangeraden voorzorgsmaatregel niet praktisch zijn in een land waar de moslims de meerderheid uitmaken, omdat ze dan niet hoeven te vrezen om niet herkend te worden door de mede moslims en dus ook niet bang hoeven te zijn om lastig te worden gevallen.

----------


## Najib26

Omdat herkenning en lastig vallen in een zin genoemd wordt is het logisch dat het herkennen en lastig vallen door een en dezelfde partij werd gedaan, en dat is de maatschappij van afgoden aanbiddende Arabische mannen van het Arabi van de 7e eeuw waar de moslims in het begin de minderheid van uitmaakten. Of vielen de vroege moslims hun eigen vrouwen lastig en hadden zij enige noodzakelijkheid om hun eigen vrouwen te herkennen in een tijd dat de moslims de minderheid van de maatschappij vormden waar iedereen elkaar persoonlijk kende?

Het woord "hijaab" (afscherming) in de Koran. Dit woord wordt in het moderne Arabische taalgebruik als "hoofddoek" vertaald, en is vaak het slachtoffer van misbruik door verkeerde interpretaties.

Het woord "hijaab" komt 7 keer voor in de Koran, en geen van de keren heeft het iets te maken met de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw. De verzen zijn als volgt:

7:46, 17:45, 19:17, 33:53, 38:32, 41:5, en 42:51.

Van deze 7 verzen gaan er maar 2 over de vrouw: 19:17 en 33:53.

De eerste gaat over Maria (Maryam) de moeder van Jezus:

19:16-19:17

"En vermeld in het boek Maryam.Toen zij zich van haar familie terugtrok naar een oostelijke plaats en een AFSCHERMING tegen hen maakte.Toen zonden Wij Onze geest naar haar en hij deed zich aan haar voor als een goedgevormd mens."

Het tweede gaat over de gasten in het huis van de profeet Mohammed:

33:53: "Jullie die geloven! Gaat de huizen van de profeet slechts binnen als aan jullie toestemming is gegeven om mee te eten maar zonder van te voren te gaan wachten tot het klaar is. Maar wanneer jullie uitgenodigd worden, gaat dan naar binnen. En wanneer jullie gegeten hebben gaat dan weer uit elkaar zonder te blijven praten; daarmee vallen jullie de profeet lastig en dan schaamt hij zich voor jullie, maar God schaamt zich niet voor de waarheid. En als jullie haar (de vrouwen van de profeet) iets om te gebruiken vraagt, vraagt haar dat dan van achter een AFSCHEIDING. Dat is reiner voor jullie harten en haar harten. Het past jullie niet Gods gezant lastig te vallen, noch dat jullie ooit na hem met zijn echtgenotes trouwt. Dat is bij God afschuwelijk."

In beide gevallen zien we dat het woord "hijaab" niet een kledingsstuk of een hoofddoek is, maar een scherm die gebruikt wordt om de privacy te garanderen, en dat het voor de profeet zijn gasten was om zich er voor te bevinden.

De rest van de verzen hebben absoluut niets met de "hijaab" als iets concreets te maken waar men iets mee kan afschermen. Nergens komt het woord "hijaab" voor in de verzen die over de kuisheidsvoorschriften gaan.

Er zijn moslims die menen de Islam te representeren en zeggen dat de vrouwen van de profeet als voorbeeld gelden voor de rest van de gelovige vrouwen .Er is geen twijfel aan dat de vrouwen van de profeet eigenschappen zouden kunnen hebben die voorbeeldig zouden kunnen zijn voor de moslimvrouwen, maar nergens in de Koran wordt een voorbeeldfunctie van de vrouwen van de profeet met betrekking tot de gelovige vrouwen genoemd. Sterker nog, er worden duidelijke verschillen genoemd waarbij het duidelijk wordt dat de vrouwen van de profeet een speciale plaats hadden in de Islam, die geen andere vrouw kan innemen, en sinds de dood van de vrouwen van de profeet ook niemand meer kan innemen.

Vers 32 van hoofdstuk 33 verteld ons:

"Vrouwen van de profeet! Jullie zijn als geen van de andere vrouwen. Als jullie godvrezend zijn weest dan niet bedeesd bij het spreken opdat niet iemand in wiens hart een ziekte is begeerte krijgt. En spreekt op een behoorlijke manier. En blijft in jullie huizen en vertoond jullie niet opgesmukt als vroeger in de tijd van de onwetendheid. En verricht de salaat en geeft de zakaat en gehoorzaamt God en Zijn gez

----------


## Najib26

ant.God wenst slechts van jullie, de huisgenoten, de gruwel te verwijderen en jullie geheel rein te maken. En gedenkt wat van Gods tekenen en de wijsheid in jullie huizen wordt voorgelezen. God is welwillend en welingelicht."

De opening van het bovenstaande vers is duidelijk genoeg dat het een oproep is aan enkel de vrouwen van de profeet. Er wordt duidelijk gezegd dat zij als geen van de andere vrouwen zijn. De regels die zij opgelegd kregen door de verantwoordelijkheden die ze als de vrouwen van de profeet accepteerden, zijn voor niemand anders dan voor hen, tenzij de Koran dat anders aangeeft.

De twee verzen voorafgaand aan dit vers, geven duidelijk aan dat de vrouwen van de profeet een aparte plaats innamen ten opzichte van alle andere vrouwen en God, doordat ze door God anders werden behandeld:
De verzen 33:30 en 33:31 vertellen ons:

33:30-31: "Vrouwen van de profeet! Wie van jullie een duidelijke gruweldaad begaat, voor haar zal de bestraffing verdubbeld worden. Dat is voor God gemakkelijk. En wie van jullie aan God en Zijn gezant onderdanig is en deugdelijk handelt, aan haar zullen Wij haar loon twee maal geven en Wij hebben voor haar een voortreffelijke voorziening klaargemaakt."

Het is duidelijk dat de vrouwen van de profeet zware verantwoordelijkheden hadden, en daardoor ook in aanmerking kwamen voor hogere beloningen. Hun lot kan niet met de overige vrouwen vergeleken worden. De verzen die geboden bevatten die betrekking hebben tot de vrouwen van de profeet, zijn dus niet bindend voor de rest van de vrouwen. Er komt geen hoofddoek voor in de Koran. De woorden "hoofddoek", "hoofd", "haar", "sluier", "gezicht" of "hals" komen nergens in de Koran voor. Wel komt het woord "khumur" in de Koran voor, wat letterlijk "bedekking" betekent en er wordt geboden de BORSTEN te bedekken.

De hoofddoek zoals wij die vandaag kennen, komt uit de Iraanse cultuur van de Zoroastriers bij wie het voor de vrouwen EN de mannen verpicht was een hoofdbedekking te dragen en tijdens de religieuze diensten verplicht was voor beiden om een sluier voor hun mond te dragen (om het heilige vuur in de vuurtempel niet met hun adem te vervuilen). De Zoroastriers geloofden in het heilig zijn van de vier klassieke elementen: vuur, water, grond en lucht. Daarmee gingen ze met allerlei zeer extreme voorzorgsmaatregelen om. 

Nadat de Arabieren Iran veroverden waren zij zo erg onder de indruk van de superieure cultuur in dat land, dat zij vrijwel alles klakkeloos overnamen en gingen mixen met de Islam. Later werd het in de Islam gencorporeerd, maar het heeft absoluut GEEN Islamitische oorsprong. Het komt uit een ander geloof. HOE het in de Islam werd incorporeerd is een pijnlijke en zeer controversiele hoofdstuk in de geschiedenis van de Islam. Het gaat hier om het vervalsen en verzinnen van religieuze teksten (meestal de ahadiith, ev=hadiith) om de interpretatie van geestelijken en politieke leiders in de beginperiode van de Islam te doen laten overheersen. Beide traditionele stromingen in de Islam, het soennisme en het shi'isme hebben zich hieraan schuldig gemaakt. Maar dat is een ander verhaal.

Voor meer informatie over de Zoroastrische afkomst van de in de godsdienst verplichte sluier en de hoofddoek:

www.avesta.org

Een korte bijlage uit de Encyclopaedia Brittannica:

ENCYCLOPDIA BRITANNICA 
purdah 

also spelled PARDAH, Hindi Parda ("screen," or "veil"), practice that was inaugurated by Muslims and later adopted by various Hindus, especially in India, and that involves the seclusion of women from public observation by means of concealing clothing (including the veil) and by the use of high-walled enclosures, screens, and curtains within the home.

The practice of purdah is said to have originated in the Persian culture and to have been acquired by the Muslims during the Arab conquest of what is now Iraq in the 7th century Ad.Muslim domination of northern India in turn influenced the practice of Hinduism, and purdah became usual among the Hindu upper classes of northern India. During the British hegemony in India, purdah observance was strictly adhered to and widespread among the highly conscious Muslim minority. Since then, purdah has largely disappeared in Hindu practice, though the seclusion and veiling of women is practiced to a greater or lesser degree in many Islamic countries. See also harem.

En zie ook dit volgende stukje:

The tradition for women to cover themselves from head to toe and veil their faces when they go out in public is an old one, predating Islam in Persia, Syria, and Anatolia. The Qur'an provides instructions giving guidance on this matter but not a strict ruling. It has been the rigidly male-dominated world of the Middle East that has insisted on the strict veiling of women in public. The enveloping cloaks worn by women for this purpose are similar to one another and often incorporate a mesh panel through which women may peer at the world outside. The most common names for this garment are chador, chadar, chadri, arsaf, and tcharchaf.

Zie www.britannica.com voor meer informatie over dit onderwerp, en zoek onder het woord "dress" en "veil".

Er is geen hoofddoek,gezichtssluier of zoiets dergelijks in de Koran.De woorden "haar" (sha3r), "hoofd" (ra's), gezicht (wajh) of nek (raqbah) worden niet in de Koran in combinatie met een kuisheidsvoorschrift genoemd.Enkel de schaamstreek, en de borsten.Zelf regels maken in de godsdienst en die verplichten door ze aan God toe te schrijven, zijn een grote zonde volgens de Koran en dient vermeden te worden.

De Koran vertelt ons:

10:60: "En wat zal de mening van hen die over God bedrog verzinnen op de opstandingsdag zijn? God is vol van goedgunstigheid jegens de mensen, maar de meeste mensen zijn niet dankbaar."

en

2:79: "Wee hen die het boek eigenhandig schrijven en dan zeggen:'Dit komt van God' om het voor een lage prijs te versjacheren. Wee hen dus om wat hun handen hebben geschreven en wee hen om wat zij eraan hebben verdiend."

Zelfs de profeet van God, Mohammed, heeft van God een duidelijke waarschuwing gekregen niet zelf regels of uitspraken te doen die niet van God komen:

69:40: "Niet dan? Ik zweer bij wat jullie doorzien en wat jullie niet doorzien,dat wat de gezant zegt voortreffelijk is. Het zijn niet de woorden van een dichter. Hoe weinig geloven jullie! Noch zijn het de woorden van een waarzegger. Hoe weinig laten jullie je vermanen! HET IS EEN NEERZENDING VAN DE HEER VAN DE WERELDBEWONERS. EN ALS HIJ OVER ONS ENIGE UITSPRAKEN ZELF BEDACHT HAD HADDEN WIJ HEM BIJ DE RECHTERARM GEGREPEN. DAN HADDEN WIJ HEM DE LEVENSADER DOORGESNEDEN. NIET EEN VAN JULLIE HAD DAT HEM KUNNEN AFWEREN."

----------


## Abdelkarim

As-salaam 3alaa mani taba3a alhoedaa

Leugenaars zijn het! Die ibm, moge Allah deze koranieten vernederen en het leven onaangenaam maken!

.......................en ze gaan weer verder die koranieten met het vervormen van het woord van Allah swt en het belachelijk maken van de woorden van onze geliefde profeet Mohamed saw! De beste leiding aan de mensheid en beste voorbeeld.

----------


## larissa

:maf2:

----------


## selima.el.adel

De knipper en Plakker  :boer:  

Nourdien-Moslim van yasmina.nl, alias Najib26 zo als die zich hier noemd,

heb je nog niet genoeg klop gehad bij yasmina.nl, heb je vele vragen gesteld, maar de volgende dag waren al je teksten en de vragen die ik je daarop stelde uiteraard ook verdwenen, verbannen soms........ of heb je ze heel laf zelf weggehaald, lijkt me namelijk echt iets voor jou. Past wel bij je het profiel van je gedrag.


Daarbij ben je dus ook nog eens leugenaar, daar je daar beweerde nooit op maroc.nl te komen, en niet eens de site te kennen. En dan ook nog eens de naam hier gaan gebruiken van een ander, wat een onbeschoftheid

of zal ik even de pm berichtjes plaatsen die je me stuurde daar, en die hier neerzetten ik heb ze namelijk nog.

overigens had ik daar maar een paar uur nodig om je weg te krijgen, we zullen zien hoe het je hier vergaat

en ook al ben je Nourdien-Moslim niet je bent en blijft een koraniet

doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :zwaai:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

*~Zucht~*.....Not again, dit krijg ik nou zo vaak te horen en te lezen en te zien.
Ik word er eerlijk gezegd doodziek van, In de koran staat wel dat een vrouw haar schoonheid moet bedekken. 
De schoonheid van de vrouw ligt grotendeels bij haar haar.

PUNT......

----------


## amira1001

Wie is deze Gek Najib26?
Wat een verhaal zeg. Niemand kent het geloof beter dan onze profeet Mohammed (vzmh). En dan komt hij opeens ons vertellen wat de islam werkelijk inhoudt? En dan komt hij opeens met de boodschap dat een moslimvrouw geen hoofddoek hoeft te dragen? Dit is echt shirk billah.

Stel eerst bij jezelf de vraag waarom in de koran staat dat een vrouw zich moet bedekken.
Ik zal je paar antwoorden geven:

- een vrouw moet zich bedekken om zich te beschrmen tegen mannen waarvan imaan zwak is, want zoals bekend zijn mannen zwak als ze een vrouw zien. En ik denk niet dat alleen haar borsten, haar heupen, billen, benen etc.verleidelijk zijn voor een man.
haar gezicht en haar zijn ook heel verleidelijk voor de man. Daarom is het heel normaal dat zij dat bedekt. 
Kijk gewoon naar volgend voorbeeld.
Zet ergens 2 vrouwen neer, eentje met hoofddoek en eentje zonder. Welke van de 2 krijgt volgens jou de meeste aandacht van de mannen. Het anwoord kan je volgens mij wel raden.

Ik zal je een paar kledingsvoorschriften opnoemen.:
1. de kleding moet het gehele lichaam en hoofd bedekken, behalve het gezicht en de handen. Dit betekent dat de nek, onderarmen, oren en oorbellen die je draagt ook bedekt moeten zijn.

2. De kleding mag op zichzelf geen versiering zijn. Het moet niet de aandacht van de mannen vestigen op de schoonheid van een vrouw.

3. De kleding moet dik genoeg zijn om de huid van de vrouw te verbergen.doorzichtige stoffen zijn niet geschikt.

4. De kleding moet wijd genoeg zijn om de vorm van het lichaam te verbergen

5. De kleren mogen niet geparfumeerd zijn.

6.De kleren mogen niet lijken op herenkleding.Ze moeten een vrouwelijke stijl hebben.

7. De kleding moet niet lijken op die van de niet-moslilms. Een van de functies van het hijab is om de drager ervan te identificeren als een moslim als een moslim die trots is op haar islam.

EN DIT ALLEMAAL OM DE MANNEN NIET TE VERLEIDEN.

wassalamoe aleikoum

----------


## Ridouan

Kijk op de hadieth site voor een reply op dit huichelartikel.......

Topic van " Zorro" ............

Hopen dat een van de " helden" Najib, Jussef, Zorro reageert.....

----------


## Amellady

Hoe vaak moeten wij moslima's het nog uitleggen  :student:  . 

Zucht  :droef:  .

Ok ik ga het nog 1 keer proberen.
























WIJ HOUDEN VAN ONZE HOOFDDOEKEN, WE ZIJN ER HELEMAAL GEK OP. 
   

    


WE ZIJN VERLIEFD OP ONZE HOOFDDOEKEN. 
   


EN EEN OF ANDERE LEIP ARTIKEL GAAT ONS ECHT NIET TOT DWALING BRENGEN.

DUS LAAT ONS MET RUST OF WE GAAN JE LATEN ZIEN HOE ONDERDRUKT WE WEL NIET ZIJN. 
   

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Als je denkt dat het islamitisch verantwoord is om in een bikini over straat te lopen, think again. Dan ben je echt helemaal leip geworden.  




En geef het nou maar op met al die leipe stukken. Er is toch geen kip met hoofddoek die daar naar luisterd.  :ego: 

dus bye bye  en slaap lekker

----------


## hajarelmagrabia

> Hoe vaak moeten wij moslima's het nog uitleggen Zucht .
> 
> Ok ik ga het nog 1 keer proberen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh lieverd goed zo je heb het hun op de beste manier uitgelegd go girl!!!

----------


## sahra

> _Geplaatst door Najib26_ 
> *Kledingvoorschriften voor de vrouw volgens de Koran
> door: Werkgroep IBN 
> 
> Inleiding
> Dit artikel gaat over de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw en de hoofddoek volgens de Koran. Dit is een omstreden onderwerp waar in de traditionele Islam vele en verschillende visies over bestaan. Wat wij echter met dit artikel zullen bewijzen, is dat de Koran zeer duidelijk is over de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw, en dat de hoofddoek zoals we die vandaag kennen absoluut geen plaats heeft in de Islam.
> 
> Kledingvoorschriften in de Koran
> De verzen die over de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw gaan zijn 24:31, 24:60 en 33:59. We zullen nu stap voor stap de verzen langsgaan en uitleggen wat nou precies de kledingsvoorschriften van de vrouw zijn. Vers 24:31 vertelt ons:
> ...


sukkel
 :zweep:

----------


## jamina

weer zo'n onzin!!!!!
soubhanalah...hoe haal je het in je hoofd nabil???
HET IS WEL WEL WEL (!!!!!!) EEN PLICHT EN DAT WEET ELKE MOSLIM...ALHAMDOLILAH!!!

LA ILA HA ILALAH
moge allah ons belonen en ons behoeden van het vuur

zuster in islam,
yamina

----------


## Angel20

HIJ HOUDT JULLIE VOOR DE GEK.

HIJ VERANDERT DE TEKST ZO, DAN VEEL MENSEN DENKEN HE DAT IS WAAR.

MAAR VERGELIJK ZIJN TEKSTEN MET DE SOERATS DIE IN DE KORAN STAAN. HET IS NIET WAAR!!!!!!

HIJ LIEGT!!!!!!!

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Angel20_ 
> *HIJ HOUDT JULLIE VOOR DE GEK.
> 
> HIJ VERANDERT DE TEKST ZO, DAN VEEL MENSEN DENKEN HE DAT IS WAAR.
> 
> MAAR VERGELIJK ZIJN TEKSTEN MET DE SOERATS DIE IN DE KORAN STAAN. HET IS NIET WAAR!!!!!!
> 
> HIJ LIEGT!!!!!!!*



Grote mond opzetten over hoefddoekjes en ondertussen plaatjes in je sig van een man met een ontbloot bovenlijf. En dat tijdens de ramadan.........  :wat?!:

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Amellady_ 
> *Hoe vaak moeten wij moslima's het nog uitleggen 
> 
> Ok ik ga het nog 1 keer proberen.
> 
> WIJ HOUDEN VAN ONZE HOOFDDOEKEN, WE ZIJN ER HELEMAAL GEK OP.
> 
> WE ZIJN VERLIEFD OP ONZE HOOFDDOEKEN. 
> 
> ...



Makkelijk lullen als je die vrijheid hebt om er voor te kiezen. Je zal als vrouw maar zo een hoofddoek MOETEN dragen omdat je anders bestraft wordt volgens de sharia (zweepslagen) zoals het in een goed islamitisch land gebruikelijk is.  :zweep:

----------


## MiSs JebLiYa

Is HYPATIA a.k.a.  :duivel:  weer n's bezig onder Najib's nick, triest hoor

----------


## mirjam b

:regie:  ik roep alle mensen op voor het bij nadenken van alle geweld en oorlog,ik vondt het erg wat in amirika was gebeurt en ik vindt het erg voor de mensen daar zoveel slachtoffers en mensen die hum fam,vriend(in) man vrouw zijn kwijt geraakt en ook in palastina het zelfde zoveel slachtoffers baby"sdood geschoten daar moet men ook 1mint bij stil staan niet alleen voor amirika we moet het samen doen en niet die en die het schuld geven samen kunnen we dit oplossen in plaats zelf een oorlog tegn elkaar te beginnen.laat iedereen in zijn waarde en geef elkaar de hand in plaats elkaar uitschelden of op een gemeen manier terug pakken,denk aan kinderen ouders die geen dak boven hun hebben.in nederland heeft bijna idereen een huis een uitkering maar mensen die van een oorlog het slachtoffer worden hebben daar voor al niet zo veel en opeens bom!!!echt alles kwijt.denk erover bedankt alvast en het zal echt helpen.kom op er is al zoveel geweld op de wereld wij moeten de goeie dingen naar voren brengen voor onze kinderen etc.dank u wel en insallah komt het goed.

----------


## Hamza-T

> plaatjes in je sig van een man met een ontbloot bovenlijf. En dat tijdens de ramadan.........


Ja das inderdaad wel raar,moet dat nou?
Straks kan gaypride zich niet meer concentreren  :hihi:

----------


## Amellady

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Makkelijk lullen als je die vrijheid hebt om er voor te kiezen. Je zal als vrouw maar zo een hoofddoek MOETEN dragen omdat je anders bestraft wordt volgens de sharia (zweepslagen) zoals het in een goed islamitisch land gebruikelijk is. *



Nou en jij mag wel eens wat aan je engels doen. 
dark site of the moon, wat een blunder zeg. zoals jij het schrijft staat er plek, als je de vertaling van kant bedoeld dan schrijf je dat met een D, dus siDe.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Amellady_ 
> *Nou en jij mag wel eens wat aan je engels doen. 
> dark site of the moon, wat een blunder zeg. zoals jij het schrijft staat er plek, als je de vertaling van kant bedoeld dan schrijf je dat met een D, dus siDe.*



dankje voor je tip lieverd.  :boogjes:  Maar nu een inhoudelijke reactie graag.

Jij hebt vrijheid, niet alle moslimas kunnen dat zeggen....

----------


## Amellady

Er is geen dwang in de godsdienst.
dus daar ben ik het niet mee eens

----------


## KHALID bin WLD

Salaam

Yoesoef toch waarom denk je dat alle vrouwen die een hoofddoek dragen geen vrijheid hebben en onderdrukt worden. Ik heb deze logica nog nooit begrepen.

Nog iets ik vroeg je dit in een ander topic een paar dagen gelden maar kom jij uit Iran.

Wa Salaam

----------


## sjo

Amellady......er is geen dwang in de godsdienst ?

Betekend dit dat jij onmiddelijk zou kunnen besluiten dat je geen moslima meer bent ?

betekend dit dat je a la minuut een andere levensbeschouwing zou kunnen kiezen ?

Staat vrije godsdienst-keuze ook jou ter beschikking ?

Laat de Oemma jou geheel ongemoeid als je besluit de Islam de rug toe te keren ?

Zo maar een paar vragen....
kom me nu niet aan boord met het verhaal dat jij de Islam nooit zal willen verlaten; dat is reeds bekend.
De aya betekend natuurlijk dat niemand gedwongen mag worden zich tot de Islam te bekeren.

Probeer toch maar even de bovenstaande vragen te beantwoorden.
Met antwoorden graag........niet met wedervragen......voor die tactiek is nog tijd genoeg.....

Of......iemand anders die zich geroepen voelt ?

groeten
sjo

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door KHALID bin WLD_ 
> *Salaam
> 
> Yoesoef toch waarom denk je dat alle vrouwen die een hoofddoek dragen geen vrijheid hebben en onderdrukt worden. Ik heb deze logica nog nooit begrepen.
> 
> Nog iets ik vroeg je dit in een ander topic een paar dagen gelden maar kom jij uit Iran.
> 
> Wa Salaam*



Je zou maar zo een vrouw wezen die geen keuze heeft.

----------


## De Rode Roos

Wat zijn koranieten?

Ik denk dat een hoofdoek een vooral praktisch reden heeft: mannen niet verleiden. Dat is een preventief middel om vrouwen te beschermen in de middeleeuwen, maar anno 2002 zou je van de mannen verwachten dat ze beschaafd genoeg zijn en dat zij vrouwen niet lastig gaan vallen? Dus is het dragen van een hoofdoek niet achterhaald? Zou elke generatie niet de Koran opnieuw moeten interpreteren? (als het in de Koran staat dat een vrouw een hoofdoek moet dragen)

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hey rode roos, goed bericht van je bij die ene discussie? (is er nog leven hier nodig voor ons moslims na 11 september) Weet je nog? Kijk, ik ben zelf niet moslim dus ik kan niet echt iets zinnigs zeggen m.b.t. die hele hooofddoek-discussie, behalve dan dat wij hier in Nederland gelukkig de vrijheid hebben om te kiezen;of je nou een hoofddoek wil dragen of niet, de wet legt je geen strobreed in de weg. Dat ten eerste. Ten tweede beweer je dat vrouwen 'anno 2002 wel kunnen verwachten dat mannen de beschaving hebben om vrouwen niet lastig te vallen". No offence hoor, maar ik denk dat een beetje realiteitszin hier wel op z'n plaats is. Ooit gehoord van aanrandingen, verkrachtingen, seksisme en alles wat er tussenin zit? Nou dan. Ik zeg niet dat je daarom een hoofddoek moet dragen, maar je kunt mannelijk oversekst gedrag aanmoedigen of ontmoedigen. Aan iedere vrouw de keus.

Greetzzz,
Roos.

----------


## souraya23

> Hey rode roos, goed bericht van je bij die ene discussie? (is er nog leven hier nodig voor ons moslims na 11 september) Weet je nog? Kijk, ik ben zelf niet moslim dus ik kan niet echt iets zinnigs zeggen m.b.t. die hele hooofddoek-discussie, behalve dan dat wij hier in Nederland gelukkig de vrijheid hebben om te kiezen;of je nou een hoofddoek wil dragen of niet, de wet legt je geen strobreed in de weg. Dat ten eerste. Ten tweede beweer je dat vrouwen 'anno 2002 wel kunnen verwachten dat mannen de beschaving hebben om vrouwen niet lastig te vallen". No offence hoor, maar ik denk dat een beetje realiteitszin hier wel op z'n plaats is. Ooit gehoord van aanrandingen, verkrachtingen, seksisme en alles wat er tussenin zit? Nou dan. Ik zeg niet dat je daarom een hoofddoek moet dragen, maar je kunt mannelijk oversekst gedrag aanmoedigen of ontmoedigen. Aan iedere vrouw de keus.


Je hebt groot gelijk meid, het is ieder zijn eigen keuze!!!!!Ik heb er voor gekozen om het juist te dragen!!!!en ik ben trots op mezelf!!!!!  :duim:

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *
> Laat de Oemma jou geheel ongemoeid als je besluit de Islam de rug toe te keren ?
> *


Nou kijk maar naar Hishi Ali. Die wordt verketterd zogenaamd omdat ze opvattingen heeft die de meute niet aanstaan. Maar eigenlijk vooral omdat ze afvallige en vrouw is.  :jeweetog:  

Simon

----------


## souraya23

> Nou kijk maar naar Hishi Ali. Die wordt verketterd zogenaamd omdat ze opvattingen heeft die de meute niet aanstaan. Maar eigenlijk vooral omdat ze afvallige en vrouw is.


Hey simon, als je het nieuws volgt dan moet je voortaan goed gaan luisteren en lezen!!!!Hirschi Ali loog over haar bedreigingen, haar vader heeft het zelf gezegd en er waren geen eens bewijzen ervoor ze wilde gewoon hoger op en dat heeft ze bereikt met haar leugens!!!!
Volg voortaan goed het journaal en lees goed in de kranten voor dat je wat zegt SIMON!!!!!En ze beweerde dat dat de islam was wat ze zei, maar dat was allemaal bull, het was HAAR CULTUUR!!!!!!want islam verbiedt dat....dus zij moet voortaan ook goed studeren voordat ze roept!!!!!

gegroet the real moeslima

----------


## De Rode Roos

> _Geplaatst door souraya23_ 
> *Hey simon, als je het nieuws volgt dan moet je voortaan goed gaan luisteren en lezen!!!!Hirschi Ali loog over haar bedreigingen, haar vader heeft het zelf gezegd en er waren geen eens bewijzen ervoor ze wilde gewoon hoger op en dat heeft ze bereikt met haar leugens!!!!
> Volg voortaan goed het journaal en lees goed in de kranten voor dat je wat zegt SIMON!!!!!En ze beweerde dat dat de islam was wat ze zei, maar dat was allemaal bull, het was HAAR CULTUUR!!!!!!want islam verbiedt dat....dus zij moet voortaan ook goed studeren voordat ze roept!!!!!
> 
> gegroet the real moeslima*


Het bleek later dat het artikel in Vrij Nederland niet klopte. Ze was wel bedreigd.

----------


## FaCciNo

Asalaamu 3alaikum wa Ra7matulahi wa Barakatuhu 

Even een ahadith..

Van Aicha(ra) "Op een keer kwam Asma,de dochter van Aboe Bakr met dunne kleren bij de Boodschapper van Allah, hij(saws) keerde zich van haar af en zei:"O Asma! Als een vrouw de puberteit bereikt heeft,dan is het niet goed als een deel van haar gezien wordt,behalve dit en dit ".en hij(saws) wees naar zijn gezicht en twee handen." 
(Aboe Dawoed) 

We begrijpen hieruit dat we alleen de het gezicht en de handen mogen zien m.a.w de hoofddoek..

ehm... Maar Allah(SWT) Weet het Beste 

Wa 3alaikum asalaam Wa Ra7matulahi wa Barakatuhu

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hee Soraya, goed van je hoor, dat je zo sterk in je schoenen staat! Ik las namelijk laatst in de Metro een bericht over een islamitisch meisje dat haar hoofddoek niet meer durfde te dragen vanwege de discriminatie! Hoezo vrijheid? Mensen, mensen, snappen jullie nou waarom men zo intolerant is de laatste tijd?! Pffff..... Trouwens, ik ben het met je eens hoor, wat betreft Hirsi Ali. Voor eens en voor altijd: RELIGIE IS NIET HETZELFDE ALS CULTUUR!

Zo, nu ben ik for the moment uitgeraasd,
veel succes en keep on tha good work.

Greetzzz,

Roos.

----------


## Samiertje

Salaam Aleikoem waramathoela wabarakatoen!

Das een lange tijd geleden,maar elhamdoelilah ben er weer!!

Ja precies, dat meisje die naar de Metro heeft geschreven, dat is toevallig mijn buurmeisje dus inderdaad het is heeeeel ver heen!

Maar elhamdoelilah, ik draag hem, en ik voel me nog beter dan ooit tevoor!


En beste Simon, dat Ali het allemaal een beetje negatief heeft meegemaakt dat kan, maar dat is geen reden om de GEHELE VROUWELIJKE MOSLIMGEMEENSCHAP mee te nemen in haar zogenaamde campagne! Ach ja weet je de laatste tijd ben ik alleen maar bezig met mezelf verdedigen, waarom hoofddoek waarom lange kleren etc!! Zat Zat ben ik!

In plaats me gek te laten maken, zal ik me inzetten voor de islam, zal ik met mensen in gesprek gaan over de islam, en insha'allah zullen ze leiding vinden amien ya rabie elamien!

Maar goed dat moest ik effe kwijt!!
Moge allah swt ons leiding geven amien!!

Ik houd van jullie omwille van Allah swt!!
Alle lof komt allah swt toe!!

Heel veel liefs,

Jullie zussie Samira>> heb jullie gemist!!

Wa Aleikoem Salaam waramathoela wabarakatoen!

WIJ MOSLIMS WETEN WEL BETER ISLAM>DE WAARHEID!

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hey Samira, hoeissie? Met mij goed. (Je kent me niet, maar ja, what evah....) Maar weet je, je moet je gewoon niet laten leiden door negatieve mensen, laat ze maar met hun negatieve sh*t, ze komen vanzelf wel tot inkeer en als ze dat niet doet, is dat hun probleem.
Wat mooi trouwens dat je juist deze hadieth als ondertekening hebt, want dat is ook precies de kern van onze leer (de christelijke), namelijk: "Wat gij niet wilt dat u geschiedt, doe dat ook een ander niet."
Dat de meeste christenen zich daar niet aan houden is natuurlijk iets hee anders maar ja....... Ik stop maar, ik heb niet zo veel meer te zeggen.

Greetzzz en God bless you all,


Roosje.

----------


## Samiertje

As Salaam Aleikoem waramthoela wabarakatoen!!

Hey roosje, het gaat elhamdoelilah(=dank aan allah swt) goed met mij, ik sta op, ik eet, ik leef, en aanbid allah swt dus mag niet klagen! Hoop dat het ook goed met jou gaat? En leuk dat je zo spontaan reageert!! Inderdaad ik trek me niks meer aan van al die mensen die commentaar hebben. Het probleem is echter dat ik best iemand ben die met iemand in gesprek wil betreft islam etc, maar wat meestal het probleem is die mensen hebben al zoo een grote vooroordeel over dat ze toch bij hun standpunt blijven, en dat maakt mij toch treurig hoe het er tegenwoordig aan toe gaat!! Anyway ik sprak net een leraar van mij, en hij vertelde dat ze binnenkort een workshop wilde van 'islamitische lerlingen' voor hun studiedag! Hij zei samira zou je willen vertellen over, hoe het is, en waarom je zo bekeerdt bent tot de islam, en waarom je een hoofddoek draagt, en echt waar, ik was echt blij dat hij het aan me vroeg, ik dacht eindelijk eens iemand die laat zien dat tie openstaan om ook ONZE kant van het verhaal te horen: Elhamdoelilah!!
Hiermee wil ik duidelijk maken, dat er gelukkig wel MENSEN zijn die er voor openstaan en die ons proberen te begrijpen, elhamdoelilah! En ik zal me best doen om het zo goed mogelijk duidelijk te maken, en inderdaad ik zal SLECHTS voor mezelf praten, en dat is een TIp voor Hirsi Ali...in plaats van alle moslima's over een kant te scheren!! Elhamdoelilah ik ben moslim, elhamdoelilah ik aanbid allah swt, elhamdoelilah ik draag hoofddoek, elhamdoelilah ik bedenk mijzelf, elhamdoelilah ik ben moslima en alle lof komt allah swt toe, en ik denk dat veel mensen eens zouden moeten begrijpen dat het GEEN onderdrukking is...........gewoon iets wat voortkomt uit het hart: elhamdoelilah!!!
So dat moest eruit....Roosje bedankt voor je reactie!!

Iedereen nog El Eid Mubarek gewenst, Wakoel a7m Wa entoem bigeer insha'allah. Moge allah swt onze dagen zegenen met de vreugde en imaan, op El Eid, voor de rest van onze levensdagen,amien ya rabie elamien!!!

Heel veel liefs,

Jullie zussie Samira
Wa Aleikoem Salaam waramathoela wabarakatoen!!

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Eid mubarak! 

En voor Samira:  :lachu:   :petaf:   :party:  


Greetzzz,

Roos.

----------


## mudjahied

salaam 3ala manie taba3a alhoeda.

Wat betreft hoofddoek, het is en doorn in het oog van de kafirien, dat moslim vrouwen hun schoonheid bewaren voor hun echtgenoot met wie ze hun lief en leed en leven delen.
Terwijl hun eigen vrouwen (jammer genoeg want vrouwen zijn speciaal n gezegend met eigenschappen waar e man jaloers op mag wezen)
Zich overgeven aan allerlei verleidingen en slechtheden waarmee ze hun eer kuisheid enz: verliezen.

Daarom ook aan alle moslima's wees een voorbeeld voor de dwalenden zodat zij inshAllah rechtgeleid zullen worden en ook zij tot de kuisen schonen en gerespecteerden zullen behoren, want hoe dan ook we zijn allemaal kinderen van dezelfde vader ADAM.


De niet gelovige vrouwen, worden misbruikt en onderdrukt onder het mom van emancipatie en vrijheid.
Terwijl ze gewoon worden gebruikt door mensen die maar op een ding uit zijn. GELD ROEM DJAHANEM.

We maken een reclame voor een nieuwe auto....... we zetten er een half naakte vrouw naast met alleen haar BORSTEN EN SCHAAMDEEL bedekt.
Ik ben nu even kwijt wie of wat hier verkocht wordt???

Voldoet een vrouw niet aan het beeld van de maatschappij (schapen).
dun, Grote borsten, zo strak mogelijk gekleed het haar los en gekleurd.
Maar
Is een vrouw dik of plat En kleed ze zich niet naar de laatste mode(strak kort) dan wordt ze niet geaccepteerd laat staan als ze een hoofddoek draagt of zich aan haar geloof vasthoudt.

Er was gistere een VROUWENDEMONSTRATIE!!!!!!
waar??

Overal op straat ze demonstreren zich op allerlei manieren.
Of ze wordn gedemonstreerd.
Je hebt ze in allerlei maten kleuren talen enz.
Er zijn actieve en non actieve.

Ben jij als vrouw een actieve?
Demonstreer jij jezelf ook aan iedereen die je kent e niet kent.

Of ben jij net als de staat die laat demonstreren.
zoals het toestaan van prostitutie en reclames waarin vrouwen verkocht worden.

ISLAm is een geloof dat weet wat een vrouw waard is.
Daarom neemt het HAAR in bescherming.
Want achter elke grote man stond een nog grotere vrouw.

Zoals een vriend va mij ooit zij rahiemah oe Lah

Mijn vrouw is mijn diamant!!!!

Iedereen wil haar zien en aanraken en hebben.

Maar Allah heeft haar in daarvoor in bescherming genomen.

Ik mag haar verbergen voor alle dieven e huichelaars die mijn diamant willen misbruiken voor hun aardse doeleinden GELD en ROEm en al dat wat waardeloos is bij onze SCHEPPER , HIJ die mij gezegend heeft met een diamant van onschatbare waarde.........Hamdulillah.


Moge Allah alle gelovige vrouwen zegenen met de kuisheid van MARYAM maria.
Moge Allah alle mannen zegenen met de schaamte van YOESOEF jozef.

En weeet la ikraha fie dien
Er is je niets verplicht, maar als je zegt dat je gelovig bent in ALLAH en zijn Profeet vrede zij met Hem, dan moet je ook bereid zijn om te volgen wat HIJ ons heeft voorgeschreven.

InshAlah Zullen wij tot de rechtgeleidenen behoren 

ameen

wa salaam alaikum wa rahmatulahie wa barakatuh.... en deze groet geld alleen voor mijn broeders en zusters in ISLAM.

----------


## MiSs JebLiYa

Wat heeft je vriend (Allah iy ra7mo) dat prachtig gezegd!!!

----------


## Samiertje

As Salaam Aleikoem Waramthoela wabarakatoen!!

 :maf2:  .........Boesa Roosje dankjewel!!!!!!!!

Beste Broeder Djazakallah gairan insha'allah! Je hebt helemaal gelijk en.......Masha'allah wat de andere broeder zei'een diamant'!! Wij vrouwen, hebben een masha'allah functie die we mogen vervullen samen met onze kinderen en echtgenoten,Insha'allah!! Ach kaffirs zullen het niet begrijpen, totdat ze de leiding zullen zien! Moge allah swt hun leiden , insha'allah naar de waarheid naar de Islam amien Insha'allah! En hier eindig ik mijn discussie wat betreft de hoofddoek!
Voor al mijn moslim zusters..........Masha'allah ik houd van jullie omwille van allah swt, en moge allah swt jullie imaan versterken en voor de zusters zonder hijaab, moge allah swt jullie imaan sterker maken zodat jullie het met volle liefde zullen gaan dragen, amien!!

Ok das moest eruit..........Djazakallah gairan insha'allah Amien!!

Heel veel liefs,

Jullie zussie Samira
Wa Aleikoem Salaam waramathoela wabarakatoen!!

----------


## maroc_moslima

salam heleikoem warachmetoeallah warabeketoehoe

----------


## Brabo

Bijzonder interessante bijdrage van Najib !!!!

Ik hoop echt dat de moslims en vooral de moslimas zich eens goed bezinnen over deze tekst van Najib.

Uit de hier te lezen postings blijkt duidelijk dat Moslimas weinig of niets begrijpen van mannen en nog vl minder van westerse mannen. Een westerse man voelt een zeer diep respect voor een vrouw. Niet alleen is een vrouw gelijkwaardig, heimelijk schat hij een vrouw zelfs hoger in en heeft steeds de neiging om de vrouw te beschermen tegen allerlei onrecht en fysiekgeweld. Een man die een vrouw slaat of vernederd wordt beschouwd als een lafaard!!

Daar is een historische verklaring voor:

Het staat vast dat de basis en het begin van de beschaving matriarchaal was: gedomineerd door de godinnen en de vrouwen. Talloze vondsten (terracottabeeldjes) getuigen daarvan. Aan duizenden voorbeelden kan worden geconstateerd, dat de vrouw in al haar kwaliteiten dominant was over de man. Het leven was gecentreerd rond de vrouwelijke archetypen van oa.vruchtbaarheid. De vrouw werd (door de man) vereerd als de oorsprong van het leven, een bron waar ook hijzelf uit voortkwam.Mannelijke terracottas vielen daarbij volkomen in het niet. Zij lijken nog het meest op een mislukte mensenfiguur, onvolgroeid.

Pas toen de mensen talrijker werden en voortdurend verschillende groepen met elkaar in botsing kwamen werd de rol van de man belangrijker als beschermer van de groep en ontstond het patriarchaat. Toch is in de oudheid de vrouw steeds vereerd gebleven, zie oa de griekse mythologie. Het patriarchaat bestaat het langst in de oude oosterse beschavingen waar men al zeer vroeg aan landbouw deed. Dit ging gepaard met een verregaande diablorisering van de vrouw die als onrein en hoer beschouwd werd. Uit die oude beschavingen zijn het Jodendom en de Islam ontstaan. Ook het christendom maar jesus verzette zich tegen alle onrecht en absurditeiten uit de bijbel. Dat heeft hij met de kruisdood moeten bekopen.

In de periode voor de kerstening stond de vrouw in hoog aanzien bij de europse natuurvolkeren. Eveneens als symbool van de bron van het leven en de vruchtbaarheid der aarde. De kerstening heeft dat nooit ten volle kunnen uitroeien ook al degradeerden de eerste kerkvorsten( uit mannelijke frustratie?) de vrouw opnieuw tot onrein en hoer. Ze schilderden Maria-Magdalene af als gevallen vrouw, de levensgezellin van jezus notabene! De moeder van jezus werd onbevlekt ontvangen verklaard. Een minachting en vernedering voor de vrouw die kan tellen! 
Zoals gezegd is men er nooit echt in geslaagd dit beeld van de vrouw ingang te doen vinden in europa. De hoge posities van vrouwen in de europese geschiedenis getuigen daarvan.

Om terug on topic te komen: Dit is een onderdeel van onze ingewikkelde en voor moslims onbegrijpbare cultuur. Ook hebben wij in het publieke deel van de samleving pluralistische cultuur waar verschillende godsdiensten kunnen bestaan. Voor ons westerlingen is dat hoofddoekje het symbool van een cultuur die vrouwen onderdrukt en waarmee tevens wordt aangegeven dat onze waarden worden afgewezen en geminacht. Wij ervaren dat als een soort belediging. Daaruit volgt dan discriminatie omwille van het feit dat de Islam weigert tot onze maatschappij te behoren.
Rekening houdende met de tekst van Najib, stel ik voor dat de moslim zich in het publiek westers gedraagt, ook qua kleding. Waarmee ik niet bedoel dat moslimas zich in minirok en strak t-shirtje moeten kleden. Dat kan net zogoed sober en smaakvol.
Volgens mij is dat de belangrijkste stap naar integratie en geeft blijk van tot onze maatschappij willen behoren. Wij doen inspanningen, jullie moeten ook een stap in onze richting zetten. En zoals blijkt uit de verklaring van die verzen is dat niet onoverkomelijk.

----------


## Amellady

Het is toch niet onze fout dat sommige mensen de hoofddoek associeren met bepaalde vooroordelen over een geloof? Je kan als moslimvrouw 20 keer schreeuwen dat je niet onderdrukt word en toch geloofd men je niet. Terwijl men je welk geloofd als je als moslimvrouw zegt dat je man je slaat omdat hij moslim is.
Als een vrouw 2 meter achter haar man loopt, word dit geassocieerd met islam en als de vrouw 2 meter voor haar man loopt dan zegt dat niks. Wat strookt met de vooroordelen wordt geaccepteerd en wat er niet mee strookt dat geloofd men niet. Geen wonder dat ze voort blijven bestaan. 
Het zijn vooroordelen in je hoofd die bepalen wat je ziet.

----------


## Brabo

> _Geplaatst door Amellady_ 
> *Het is toch niet onze fout dat sommige mensen de hoofddoek associeren met bepaalde vooroordelen over een geloof? Je kan als moslimvrouw 20 keer schreeuwen dat je niet onderdrukt word en toch geloofd men je niet. Terwijl men je welk geloofd als je als moslimvrouw zegt dat je man je slaat omdat hij moslim is.
> Als een vrouw 2 meter achter haar man loopt, word dit geassocieerd met islam en als de vrouw 2 meter voor haar man loopt dan zegt dat niks. Wat strookt met de vooroordelen wordt geaccepteerd en wat er niet mee strookt dat geloofd men niet. Geen wonder dat ze voort blijven bestaan. 
> Het zijn vooroordelen in je hoofd die bepalen wat je ziet.*


Noem het vooroordelen voor mijn part. Zelf maken jullie er zich ook schuldig aan.

Ik zal nog eens een poging doen om de westerse beschaving en zijn waarden te verklaren. Wederzijds begrip is noodzakelijk om tot een betere samenleving te komen.

Onze pluralistische democratische maatschappij is het resultaat van eeuwenlange bloederige strijd voor de volgende waarden:

1 Scheiding van kerk en staat ( geloof en politiek)
2 De waarden van de franse revolutie: Vrijheid, Gelijkheid, Broederlijkheid. 
Vrijheid kan uitgesplitst worden in:
Vrijheid van meningsuiting.
Vrijheid van wetenschappelijk onderzoek 
Vrijheid van handelen of zelfbeschikkingsrecht

Gelijkheid betekent alle mensen zijn gelijk voor de wet ongeacht maatschappelijke positie, geslacht, geaardheid, geloof, enz...

Broederlijkheid betekend dat iedereen recht heeft op bestaansmiddelen.
Onnodig te vermelden dat het menselijke leven in al zijn facetten heilig is voor westerlingen.

Dit zijn de hoofdpunten van onze cultuur. De westerse cultuur is veelzijdig en ingewikkeld, voortdurend in ontwikkeling. Niemand kan een precieze omschrijving formuleren, ook ik niet.

Zoals gezegd hebben wij een pluralistische maatschappij. Hier is plaats voor diverse geloofsovertuigingen, levensovertuigingen, politieke meningen, enz...

Om tot een vreedzame samenleving te komen zijn uiteraard wetten en spelregels noodzakelijk. Naast geschreven wetten zijn er ook ongeschreven gedragscodes. Deze gedragscodes bepalen de eigenheid van de lokale cultuur.
En van de belangrijkste en universele gedragscodes is wederzijds respect voor geloof, levensbeschouwing, politieke strekking, ras, huidskleur, enz
Dit respect houdt in dat de pluraliteit in de samenleving moet bewaard worden. Dus in het publieke deel van de samenleving is het ongewenst en schadelijk zich te 'outen' in een geloof, politieke strekking, holebi, enz... Men wordt verondersteld zich een neutraal profiel aan te meten.
Bv: In een supermarkt of de straat heb ik er geen behoefte aan om uit het gedrag van mensen af te leiden hoe ze hun priv leven inrichten. 
Stel je voor dat ik over straat loop met een hakenkruis op mijn rug. Dat is duidelijk onaangepast gedrag, en wekt wrevel op bij het grootste deel van de bevolking. Wettelijk kan me dat niet verboden worden want het is een 'kledingstuk'.

Ik hoop duidelijk gemaakt te hebben wat ik bedoel.
Stel je in het publiek neutraal op en je geniet net het zelfde respect als elke andere westerling.

De bal ligt wat dat betreft in het kamp van de nieuwkomers. Zij moeten zich aanpassen in de bestaande samenleving, en niet omgekeerd.
.

----------


## Amellady

Ik ben een Nederlandse moslima en geschiedenis was een van mn beste vakken dus de Nederlandse cultuur ken ik wel.  :nl:  

Maar ik ben het met je eens dat er meer kans moet komen voor wederzijds begrip. Vooroordelen van beiden kanten leiden tot onbegrip en onbegrip leidt uiteindelijk naar vijandigheid. Beide partijen zouden zich moeten verdipen in de ander en zichzelf van de beste kant laten zien. Ook respect voor de verschillen zou er wat meer moeten komen. 

Een interessant boek wat trouwens wel leuk is om te lezen, is _De strijd om God, de geschiedenis van het fundamentalisme_, van Karen Armstrong. Het gaat over de fundamentalistische stromingen binnen het joden, christendom en de islam. Ik ben er momenteel in bezig en het is echt aan te raden.

----------


## mudjahied

Salaam 3ala manie taba3a lhoeda.

Ed Moge Allah jou duistere hart verlichten met het licht van Islam.
Mocht je dat niet willen dan gun ik jou nog meer doornen in jou ogen. dan alleen die van het hoofdoekje.

Niet omdat ik jou hekel of haat.
Maar omdat ik degene verwerp die door Allah verworpen wordt.
Ikdenk dat je mijn woorden pas zult begrijpen als je hart aangetast is door het licht van ALLAH.

Ik zou eens met jou vrouwlijke kennissenkring moeten praten zij je.
Nee dank je.
Ik zou niet met iemand in discussie willen gaan die niet weet waar ik het over heb.
Want ik denk dat als ik met het woord EER begin dat dat in de verkeerde keelgat schiet.
Misschien omdat jij en jou kennissenkring EER zien als iets vies.
Maar eer staat bij een gelovige moslim of christen of jood heel hoog.

Ik weet niet of je christen bent?
Maar het hoofddoekje zul je ook terug kunnen vinden in de bijbel.
Zoek maar op, als je het niet kunt vinden, dan geef je dat maar aan.

Ik kan je het nu wel vertellen maar ik hecht grote waarde aan zoeken naar de waarheid.
Ik merk dat jij al de moeite hebt genomen om de KORAN te lezen.
Petje af.

Weinig weet ik van de nederlandse samenleving?
Ik ben ten eerste nederlander geboren en getogen in HOLLAND.
Afgestudeerd en werkend. prima in de maatschappij levend en begrijpend.
Weinig weet jij van de islamitische maatschappij.
Dus oordeel niet over een stukje dat je hebt gelezen, waarvan je de waarde niet weet en de betekenis.
Leer wat meer over de islamitische maatschappij.
Ik zou niet het lef hebben om over een onderwerp te praten waar ik me niet in verdiept heb.

Ed een vraag?
Aan iedereen trouwens.

Zou jij jou moeder, of jou zus, of jou dochter, of jou tante, of of of enz:
In een blad zien willen staan halfbloot met alleen een slip en een BH aan.
(ze verbergt haar borsten en sieraad.)
Dat ze een product aanprijsd.??

K dacht t niet, want dan wordt jou eer als zoon vader neef of wat dan ook aangetast.
Maar ja als ze dat zelf wil dan moet ze dat zelf weten niet?
Als je haar ziet dat ze van een flat af wil springen.....
Ach laat haar maar ze is ten eerste haar zelf wie ben ik om te zeggen dat ze niet moet springen toch???

Moslim broeders en zusters.
Waarschuwt elkaar als jullie mekaar iets zien doen wat tegen de regels van Allah ingaan en weest niet zoals Ed die zegt. ze is ten eerste haarzelf, dus mag ze dat zelf weten.

Wij zijn een OEMAH gemeenschap.
We hebben iets waarop mensen als Ed jaloers op zijn. En dat is EENHEID.

laten we ons niet misleiden door de zogenaamde vrijheid wat ED hier probeert te predikken.
Het is inderdaad aantrekkelijk voor velen.
Maar weet wel......
De hemel is omringd met moeilijkheden
En de Hel is omringd met verleidingen en makkelijkheden.

In de Qor'aan staat dat de Duivel de slechte dingen voor ons schoonscheinend maakt.... dus wees gewaarschuwd.

Moge Allah ons leiden naar het rechte pad en ons niet laten afdwalen door de SATAN en zijn helpers.

wa salaam alaikum wa rahmatulahie wa barakatuh..
En deze groet is alleen voor mijn moslim broeders en zusters.
een ander tjah die is tenslotte enn ten eerste zichzelf. dus succes.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hee Brabo! In *een* ding ben ik het met je eens: aan prachtige *idealen en normen en waarden* heeft het de Westerse wereld nooit ontbroken. Maar wat mij aan jouw bericht stoort, is de wel zeer pedante en belerende toon jegens Amellady. Tuurlijk zijn de zogenaamde Westerse normen en waarden prachtig, maar helaas heeft het Westen hier in de geschiedenis maar zelden naar gehandeld.

Getuige:

1. De trans - Atlantische slavernij.
2. Het kolonialisme en daarbij alle geleden psychische en materiele schade.
3. De twee Wereldoorlogen met alle gruwelen van dien.
4. Verschillende agressieve imperialistische aanvalsoorlogen gevoerd door de Westerse wereld, met als recent gruwelijk voorbeeld de slachting in Afghanistan, door Bush en consorten aangericht.
5. Het steunen van de meest fascistische en walgelijke dictatoren in de Derde Wereld. 
6. Het bijna onvoorwaardelijk steunen van de racistische apartheidsstaat Israel.

Natuurlijk zijn al deze gebeurtenissen niet een groot blok van kwaad en spelen zij zich in zeer verschillende situaties en tijden af, maar zij zijn allen indicaties van de grote kloof die er gaapt tussen de normen en waarden die in het Westen ontstonden tijdens de Verlichting en de praktijk van de uitvoering daarvan. Natuurlijk zijn er ook legio positieve voorbeelden te noemen van mensen die wel leven naar deze normen en waarden, maar laten we alsjeblieft onze ogen niet sluiten voor de Westerse arrogantie, hegemonie en imperialistische houding in de wereld, die geen ruimte overlaat voor mensenrechten of ontplooiing van arme volkeren en landen. By the way, Ed, als ik jou was zou ik me wat meer verdiepen in de islam, de Nederlandse cultuur en de islamitische cultuur, voordat je meteen met je oordeeltje klaarstaat! Trouwens, jij hebt het over het selfbeschikkingsrecht van de vrouw en respect. Persoonlijk vind ik dat die vriend van Mudjahied een stuk vroouwvriendelijker spreekt dan jij! Ik bedoel, "mijn diamant" klinkt me toch een stuk respectvoller in de oren dan "een blote miep"! En Mudjahied, laat ik een aantal dingen duidelijk stellen.


1. Er zijn vele goede en vele slechte dingen aan de Nederlandse samenleving. Wat mij stoort, is het feit dat de seksuele moraal steeds meer devalueert; ik hoor steeds vaker verhalen van meisjes van net 13 die al met jongens naar bed gaan en een aantal vriendinnen van mij zijn ook het slachtoffer geworden van jongens die hen misbruikten en hen daarna met het verdriet en de problemen achterlieten. Maar voor mij betekent dit niet dat alle Nederlandse meisjes hoeren zijn, of dat je een hoer bent als je voor het huwelijk met iemand vrijt.

2. Ik heb een diep respect voor iedere religieuze overtuiging, met inbegrip van de islam. Ook al is deze overtuiging niet de mijne, ik zal een ander geen strobreed in de weg leggen bij de beleving van zijn/haar godsdienst. Ik heb er b.v. ook ontzettende bewondering voor dat bijna alle moslims die ik ken de ramadan hebben volgehouden. Zelfs mijn buurjongetje van acht! Dat zegt wel iets over de kracht van je geloof, denk ik zo.

3. Wat mij nog het meest kwetst, denk ik, is het feit dat vrouwen in onze (Nederlandse) samenleving maar al te vaak worden behandeld als lustobjecten die je kunt kopen met een auto of een paar diamanten. Maar wat ik nog erger vind, is vrouwen die daaraan meewerken door zich te prostitueren of halfnaakt op billboards verschijnen. Ik snap dat niet! Je lichaam is een tempel Gods, daar moet je zorgvuldig mee omgaan, of niet?

Maar wat ik wel met Ed eens ben, is dat iedereen een vrije keus heeft. Een voorbeeld. 
Stel ik ben met een vriendin in een winkel en ze probeert te stelen. Ik kan haar wel tegenhouden, maar uiteindelijk kan ik haar mentaliteit niet veranderen. Dus zal ze niet stelen waar ik bij ben, maar misschien wel als ze alleen is. God heeft de mensen de vrije keus gegeven om te kiezen tussen hem of de duivel (de "god" van het geld, de macht, de lust, de oorlog). Dus wat ik bedoel is: help je naaste zoveel je kan, maar realiseer je dat je niet verantwoordelijk bent voor diens daden! Het is uiteindelijk toch een zaak tussen hem/haar en zijn/haar God! Of niet soms? Nou, ik ben nu uitgesproken.
Ik kijk vol verwachting uit naar je reactie,

Roos.

P.S.
Iedereen die iets wil weten over de islam, moslim of niet-moslim, moet _Islam verhalenderwijs_ van Anton Wessels lezen! Echt een degelijk, interessant en verhelderend boek!

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Nog *een* ding, Brabo: Wel eens gehoord van vrijheid van godsdienst? Waar jij wel of geen behoefte aan hebt is in deze kwestie volkomen irrelevant. En ik snap eerlijk gezegd niet waar jij de treurige moed vandaan haalt om het islamitische hoofddoekje, het symbool van een religieuze overtuiging, durft te vergelijken met een fascistisch symbool (Het Europese hakenkruis)! Verder wilde ik je vragen wie je met "nieuwkomers" bedoeld? Jonge Nederlandse moslimmeiden met Marokkaanse roots soms? Volgens mij zijn die net zo goed Nederlands en hier geboren als jij! En trouwens, als men wil dat een samenleving goed functioneert, moet *iedereen* zich aan de andere(n) aanpassen; dat houdt dus in dat de zogenaamde "autochtonen" zich ook aan etnische minderheden moeten aanpassen! We leven namelijk allemaal in *een* land en integratie is een tweezijdig proces! Allochtonen moeten integreren in de Nederlandse multiculturele samenleving, maar autochtonen net zo goed; dus zij moeten ook niet blijven leven als in de jaren 50, toen er nog nauwelijks etnische minderheden waren, want dat werkt ook niet! Leven en laten leven zou ik zeggen!

Greetzzz,
Roos.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hee wat hoor ik *nou* ?! 

*DOOR HET BELEID VAN DE NEDERLANDSE REGERING, HEBBEN DRIE AMA'S (=ALLEENSTAANDE MINDERJARIGE ASIELZOEKERS) ZELFMOORD GEPLEEGD!* 

Balken*BENDE* , SHAME ON YOU!


Wat vinden jullie hier nou van! (Hoorde het net op netwerk)

(verontwaardigde en verdrietige) greetzzz,


Roosje.

----------


## Brabo

@indygirl_roosje

Sorry dat ik belerend over kwam. Dat was niet de bedoeling maar ik stel op dit forum zoveel onbegrip voor de westerse cultuur vast, meestal uit onwetendheid volgens mij, dat ik mij geroepen voelde om een en ander toe te lichten.

Om je twee postings te beantwoorden ( zo snel kon ik geen antwoord formuleren  :knipoog:  ):

1 Het westen heeft minder fraaie dingen op zijn geweten, ik ben de laatste om dat te ontkennen.

2 Er moet toch wel een onderscheid gemaakt worden tussen politiek en de samenleving. We leven in een democratie waar ieder zijn mening mag hebben.
Ik ben het dus absoluut oneens met die lauwe politiek met betrekking tot de palestijnse kwestie. De palestijnen genieten mijn sympatie, wat niet betekent dat ik die zelfmoord aanslagen goedkeur. Als pacifist keur ik alle geweldplegingen af!

3 Zonder het amerikaans imperialisme te verdedigen ( ik haat het evenzeer) was het Taliban regime nu ook niet bepaald een vredelievend regime.

Maar om terug te komen op de samenleving waar we dagelijks mee te maken hebben en ook zlf iets kunnen aan doen:

Ik denk niet dat je je mag blind staren op uitspattingen die zich voordoen in de maatschappij. Sommige mensen kunnen nu eenmaal moeilijk omgaan met de vrijheden die hun geboden wordt. Uiteindelijk is iedereen verantwoordelijk voor zichzelf. De schuld afschuiven op iets of iemand is zijn eigen verantwoordelijkheid ontlopen.

Waar ik steeds op terug kom is dat we in een pluralistische maatschappij leven.
Een pluralistische maatschappij is enkel mogelijk wanneer iedereen zich neutraal opstelt in het publieke deel van de samenleving.
Zoveel mensen-> zoveel levenshoudingen en gevoeligheden. Louter uit respect en beleefdheid voor elkaar gedragen we ons neutraal. Enkel op die manier is een vreedzame samenleving mogelijk.

Mijn voorbeeld met dat hakenkruis was een poging om duidelijk te maken wat ik bedoel. Het dragen van een hoofddoekje wordt aangevoeld als een politieke Islam. Het zich willen onderscheiden van de rest van de samenleving en dat uitdrukkelijk kenbaar maken. Wanneer een enkeling zoiets doet is er niets aan de hand. Wanneer grote groepen dat doen wel. 

Ik geef een ander voorbeeld: In Antwerpen leven ongeveer 30.000 Joden waarvan ongeveer 10% orhodoxe joden. De grootste groep zie je niet, ze gaan gewoon op in de mensenmassa. Die andere groep valt sterk op. Er stelt zich geen probleem omdat zij al vele generaties in antwerpen wonen, slechts een kleine groep vormen en volledig op zichzelf leven. Ze maken geen deel uit van de maatschappij, ze houden zich hoofdzakelijk bezig met diamanthandel en betekenen dus op geen enkele manier een concurrentie voor de rest van de maatschappij. In feite zijn ze, om oneerbiedig uit te drukken, een deel van het meubilair geworden.

Maar met moslims die absoluut traditioneel wensen te leven gaat dat niet. Die groep is vl te groot. We zijn verplicht met elkaar samen te leven en samen te werken. 
Ook geldt in vele bedrijven en restaurants een dressingcode of uniform.
Of je dat nu leuk vind of niet, doet weinig terzake als je die job wil. 
In de voedingindustrie ben je verplicht een haarnetje of hoedje te dragen. Leuk is dat niet.
Aanpassen dus aan de plaatselijke regels. Wij autochtonen moeten dat ook doen hoor!

Ik hoop duidelijk gemaakt te hebben waarom pluralisme zo belangrijk is. Daarmee staat of valt deze samenleving. 
Ik hoop echt dat je dat inziet.

----------


## sjo

Beste Brabo, met respect voor je pogingen, maar waag het niet om een hakenkruis te dragen, want je wordt direct gearresteerd. En terecht !!!
Dit is als symbool en/of meningsuiting streng verboden in Nederland.
Alleen daarom al is het een ongelukkige greep van je om dit als exempel te gebruiken in verband met andere (religieuze/politieke) uitingen. Zoals een onschuldig hoofddoekje.

groeten
sjo

----------


## Brabo

Ik ben het er niet mee eens dat het hoofddoekje onschuldig is.
Het is een 'outing' van de 'politieke' Islam. Dat is nergens voor nodig en is schadelijk voor de pluralistische samenleving.

De Koran stelt heel duidelijk dat het gn godsdienstige verplichting is. Alleen wat uitdrukkelijk verboden of geboden is in de koran is de wet van Allah. De rest is vrij en Allah geeft herhaaldelijk aan in de Koran dat hij de godsdienst niet moeilijk wil maken.

Lees mijn posting aandachtig en staar je niet blind op een 'dom' voorbeeld dat ik aanhaal. Dat was enkel bedoeld om het andere uiterste aan te tonen. Ik wou aantonen dat wanneer iedereen te koop loopt met zijn 'identiteit' een vreedzame samenleving niet mogelijk is.

Pluralisme is het sleutelwoord om de maatschappelijke problemen die het sameleven verzuren, op te lossen.

----------


## sjo

Een rot-jochie met een omgedraaid base-ball petje loopt toch ook zijn identiteit uit te stralen ?
En wat had je gedacht van meneer de directeur in zijn klassieke kostuum ?
De directrice in haar gedistingeerde mantelpakje ? en haar sofisticated optreden ? Een spijkerpak kan ook een signaal geven......lange tijd waren ze verboden in het Oostblok. Ik ben er zelf voor opgepakt in Hongarije wegens een al te westerse, verderfelijke uitstraling.
Het zijn onze geurvlaggen die we uitzetten, en het heeft allelei functies op sociaal en economisch terrein.
Verwacht je een betere harmonie in de samenleving als we allemaal het zelfde pakje aandoen ? Ook dat is een symbool. Kijk naar het Maoistische kostuum.
Trek de spullen aan waarvan je denkt dat die bij je passen. Overdrijf het niet. Wees nergens extreem in. Zeker niet in religieuze identiteits-uitingen. Op die voorwaarden zijn hoofddoekjes prima.
Op een enkele uitzondering na. In de rechtszaal lijkt het me nog steeds ongewenst. Vrouwe justitia dient een blinddoek te dragen en geen religiosa. De sharia is hier tenslotte een paria .

groeten
sjo

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Beste Brabo,
het lucht mij bijzonder op dat jij net als ik een tegenstander bent van het Westerse en Amerikaanse imperialisme en dat jij, ook net als ik, achter de Palestijnse strijd staat. Ik keur, net als jij, ook de zelfmoordaanslagen af, vanwege mijn christelijke overtuiging, maar ik weet niet wat ik zou doen als Israelische troepen mijn familie hadden gedood en er niets was wat ik kon doen behalve dat. Maar goed, dat is een andere discussie, alhoewel ze indirect ook deze discussie beinvloedt.
En natuurlijk was het regime van de Taliban er een van uiterst barbaarse en mensenrechtenschendende aard; dat behoeft uiteraard geen betoog. Maar hetgeen er nu aan de macht is, is op zijn zachtst gezegd minstens even erg, getuige alle mensenrechtenschendingen door hen gepleegd. Kijk, wat ik eigenlijk bedoel is dat iuedereen in een samenleving rekening moet houden met "de ander", of die ander nou een islamitische allochtoon of een niet - gelovige autochtoon is. Maar waar jij in jouw redenatie de fout ingaat, is dat je beweert dat het dragen van een hoofddoekje een uiting is van de politieke islam en nergens in de officiele geschriften bevestiging krijgt. Dat is niet waar. Er is een hadith bekend waarin Mohammed tegen een vrouwelijk familielid van zijn vrouw Aisja zegt, dat vanaf de puberteit een vrouw alleen haar gezicht en handen aan de buitenwereld moet laten zien. Er is ook een bekende soera waarin staat dat een vrouw haar "sieraad" en haar "schoonheid" moet bedekken. Algemeen wordt in veel samenlevingen het haar als een belangrijk sieraad van de vrouw gezien en worden er daarom door islamitische meisjes en vrouwen hoofddoeken en soms ook sluiers gedragen. Bovendien wil het dragen van een hoofddoek niet zeggen dat een vrouw "traditioneel" leeft. Ik ken zelf zat jonge moslimmeiden die hun hoofddoek juist waarderen als een symbool van onafhankelijkheid en vrijheid en hun persoonlijke relatie met en liefde voor God, los van wat ouders, mullahs, imams of andere gezaghebbenden vinden. Maar ok al zouden al deze meiden klassiek traditioneel willen leven, dat recht hebben zij, aangezien iedereen in Nederland volkomen het recht heeft te leven hoe hij/zij wil, tenzij de persoon in kwestie hiermee de Nederlandse strafwet overtreedt. En ja, waarom zouden mensen niet trots zijn op hun identiteit en dat aan andere mensen laten zien? Als iemand zich zou willen hullen in de Nederlandse vlag zal niemand die persoon tegenhouden, toch? Waarom zou dat in het geval van moslims wel moeten? De sleutel tot een vreedzame samenleving is mijns inziens niet het wegmoffelen en ontkennen van verschillen, maar respect en begrip op te brengen voor deze diversiteit en er op een passende manier mee om te gaan.

Groeten,

Roos.

----------


## Brabo

Ik ben het daar absoluut niet mee eens.
In een multiculturele samenleving is pluralisme van essentieel belang.

Misschien begrijp ik als Vlaming beter het belang ervan want wij zijn zelf sinds 1830 verwikkeld in een ontvoogdingsstrijd. Ik ben trots Vlaming te zijn, maar toch ga ik niet dagelijks naar het werk in Brussel getooid met de vlaamse leeuwenvlag. Stel je voor zeg! Wanneer elke vlaming dat zou doen en elke waal gaat getooid in de waalse hanenvlag dan leidt dat het elke dag tot schermutselingen. Sterker nog, dan hadden we al lang een burgeroorlog uitgevochten!
Dat doen we dus niet en we houden onze politieke overtuiging voor onszelf in relatie tot diegenen waar we dagelijks mee samenleven en samenwerken. Dit louter om de lieve vrede te bewaren.

Dat zelfde principe moet gehanteerd worden in relatie tot andere culturen.

Ik heb ooit eens een analyse van mezelf gepost op een ander forum:
Om een oplossing te vinden voor een maatschappelijk probleem moeten we de juiste oorzaak trachten op te sporen. Meestal vertrekt links vanuit het standpunt van de doelgroep. Ik vertrek vanuit een andere vergeten doelgroep nl. de autochtoon en meer specifiek in zijn leefomgeving. Ik stelde me de vraag wat doet autochtone mensen zich vreemden voelen in hun vertrouwde buurt. Elke mens heeft als sociaal wezen een tolerantievermogen zonder dewelke hij niet zou kunnen functioneren in groep. Dat vermogen is niet onbegrensd en kan overgaan naar wrevel en ergernis tot aversie en zelfs agressie onder bepaalde voorwaarden. Dit mag niet toegeschreven worden aan racisme of xenofobie, het is een onbewuste zelfverdedigingreflex met als doel zich te handhaven. De vraag is nu waar ligt de grens van het tolerantie vermogen. Die grens is moeilijk te trekken en verschilt van mens en buurt. En van de factoren is het verschil en de andere factor is de verhouding allochtonen/autochtonen in een buurt. Als oplossing zou kunnen gewerkt worden aan de verschillen weg te werken. Aan de verhouding werken is naar mijn menig minder efficint omdat het hoofdprobleem nl het verschil blijft bestaan. Het verschil kan verder gesplist worden in een privaat(persoonlijke levenssfeer) en publiek verschil. Wanneer nu dat publiek verschil weggewerkt wordt is het probleem opgelost en gaat de allochtoon gewoon op in de autochtone gemeenschap. Dat is de ideale situatie uiteraard. In praktijk is dat niet mogelijk maar zoals eerder gezegd zijn mensen uitgerust met een tolerantievermogen en zou deze benadering dus werkzaam kunnen zijn. 
Door een westerse bril bekeken en volgens het pluralistisch principe volgt hieruit dat de allochtoon zich een westerse levenswijze moet aanmeten in het publiek gedeelte van de samenleving. Dus oa. geen typerende kleding en symbolen die hem onderscheiden van westerlingen.

Bovendien blijkt uit de Koran overduidelijk dat er geen kledingsvoorschriften zijn behalve het bedekken van sieraden en borsten. Eigelijk zijn het de zelfde waardenormen zoals in de westerse maatschappij. Andere voorschriften zijn cultuur gebonden en is gn gebod van Allah!

Ik kan het belang van het pluralisme niet genoeg benadrukken wil deze samenleving op termijn niet ontsporen in verregaande polarisering met, en daar ben ik zo bang voor, een burgeroorlog tot gevolg.

Figuren als wijlen Pim Fortuyn en Filip De Winter hebben geen bestaansreden wanneer dat principe gehanteerd wordt. Nu halen extreem rechtse partijen hoge scores in gans europa. 
Dat is de stem van de zwijgende burger die nooit gehoord wordt in de politiek.
Je kan dat bekrompen kerktoren mentaliteit noemen of racisme of xenofobie, feit is dat er een groot ongenoegen heerst onder de bevolking met de huidige evolutie. 

Pluralisme is het sleutelwoord.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Mijn waarde Brabo,
misschien stelt het je teleur om dit te horen, maar wij als mensen kunnen niet allemaal hetzelfde zijn! Ik ben christen, jij misschien niet, mudjahied is moslim, jij bent Vlaams, ik ben Surinaams/Nederlands, ik ben een vrouw, jij bent een man etc., etc., etc. Omdat mensen nou eenmaal van binnen verschillen, wordt dat ook geuit in hun uiterlijk en daar zijn zij volkomen vrij in! Kijk, ik ben ervan overtuigd dat je het goed meent, maar wees alsjeblieft niet zo vreselijk bevoogdend! Gemeenschappelijke "normen en waarden" zijn er tot op zekere hoogte, maar dat is ook niet altijd zo! Het enige criterium dat men hieraan kan stellen, is de wetgeving in het land waar men leeft. (Tenzij deze wetgeving ingaat tegen internationale rechtsregels natuurlijk). En wat betreft het autochtoon/allochtoon - verhaal: Ik als christen ga niet uit van autochtonen of allochtonen maar van mensen, die allen dezelfde grondrechten hebben. Ik geef eerlijk toe dat ik qua gevoel vaak meer binding heb met allochtonen in het algemeen dan met autochtonen, mar dat is weer een ander verhaal. Jij spreekt over gelijkwaardigheid, maar hoe kun je die bevechten en bereiken als je alleen maar uitgaat van "DE autochtoon"? Bovendien is deze groep helemaal geen vergeten doelgroep, integendeel, tegenwoordig is het gemeengoed om allochtonen de schuld te geven van alles wat er mis is in Europa. *Daar* zou jij tegenop moeten komen en niet steeds spreken over wat de allochtonen allemaal wel en niet moeten! Trouwens, jij zegt dat de allochtonen "zich in het publiek een Westerse levenswijze *moeten* aanmeten". En wat als zij dit niet willen? Wat zou je dan willen doen? Hen dwingen? Wetten aannemen over hoe zij gekleed zouden moeten gaan? Neen, Brabo, dergelijke bemoeienissen van jou en/of staat is niet gepast. In de meeste Westerse landen bestaat er nog steeds zoiets als vrijheid van godsdienst, geweten en persoonlijke keuzes en laten we dat alsjeblieft zo houden! Of is jouw werkelijke bedoeling de totale culturele dominantie van de autochtonen? Of een totalitair systeem? Waar dat laatste toe leidt hebben we reeds gezien in Iran, Saudi - Arabie en Afghanistan! Het zij duidelijk dat ik vind dat allochtonen zich dienen aan te passen aan de samenleving waarin zij leven. Zij dienen de taal te kennen, te participeren in de samenleving en 's lands gewoonten te *kennen* (en dus niet *over te nemen* !) Maar tot op zekere hoogte! Integratie is participeren in de samenleving met behoud van eigen cultuur, assimilatie is het opgaan in de samenleving met *verlies* van eigen culturele identiteit. Ik sta het eerste principe voor. Welk van beiden sta jij eigenlijk voor, Brabo?

Met smart wachtende op je antwoord,

Roosje.

----------


## Brabo

> _Geplaatst door indygirl_roosje_ 
> Het zij duidelijk dat ik vind dat allochtonen zich dienen aan te passen aan de samenleving waarin zij leven. Zij dienen de taal te kennen, te participeren in de samenleving en 's lands gewoonten te *kennen* (en dus niet *over te nemen* !) Maar tot op zekere hoogte! Integratie is participeren in de samenleving met behoud van eigen cultuur, assimilatie is het opgaan in de samenleving met *verlies* van eigen culturele identiteit. Ik sta het eerste principe voor. Welk van beiden sta jij eigenlijk voor, Brabo?
> 
> Met smart wachtende op je antwoord,
> 
> Roosje. [/B]


Ik bedoel niet assimilatie, wel integratie.
Assimilatie is het volledig opgeven van de eigen cultuur.

Integratie is zich in het publieke deel van de samenleving wat water in zijn wijn doen. Zich neutraal opstellen dus.
Dat doet toch iedere westerling, ongeacht ras, huidskleur, geloof, ... ?
Ik vind dat dit gebaar van goede wil ook mag gevraagd worden van de moslim.

Om mijn vorige voorbeeld terug te gebruiken: Ik voel me niet minder Vlaming omdat ik niet in de leeuwenvlag gehuld uit werken ga in Brussel.

Sorry dat ik nogal bot overkom maar de oplossing is zo eenvoudig dat ik me begon op te winden.
Waarvoor nogmaals min excuses.

PS. Ik streef naar een betere en vreedzame samenleving waar iedereen zijn plaatsje mag hebben, het tegengestelde van extreem rechts dus.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Beste Brabo,
fijn te horen dat jij geen totalitaire samenleving nastreeft. Dat is weer een potentiele fascist minder gelukkig! (geintje, niet al te letterlijk opvatten  :Wink:  ) Maar toch verlaat ik mijn eigen standpunt niet, dat jij andermans persoonlijke vrijheid aanpast door je te bemoeien met de kledingkeus van moslims of andere minderheden. Zeeuwse vrouwen die in hun kledingdracht rondlopen worden toch ook niet als een bedreiging voor een vreedzame samenleving gezien? Bovendien is het dragen van een hoofddoek voor volksstammen moslima's het symbool van hun onlosmakelijke verbondenheid met hun God en hun godsdienst, net zoals dat voor mij mijn kruisje is of voor orthodoxe joden hun oorlokken. Jij hebt daarom ook het recht niet om hieraan te komen. Daarom is dit ook iets heel andres dan de Vlaamse vlag, alhoewel jij wat mij betreft daar de rest van je levensdagen in mag rondlopen. En natuurlijk ben jij niet minder Vlaming als je dat niet doet, maar een moslima is wel minder moslima als zij geen hoofddoek draagt, omdat dat een voorschrift is dat vanuit de godsdienst is opgelegd en daarom een essentieel deel van die godsdienst is! Ik snap trouwens niet dat jij denkt dat het niet dragen van hoofddoeken eeen vreedzame samenleving bevordert?! Dit wordt toch zeker bepaald door de mentaliteit en het denken van mensen en niet door wat ze al dan niet op hun hoofd dragen? En ik zou het trouwens fijn vinden als je inhoudelijk op mijn argumenten in plaats van het steeds herhalen van jouw dogmatische, eendimensionale stelling. Ik ga namelijk ook op jouw argumenten in omdat ik ze, ook al ben ik het absoluut niet met ze eens, serieus neem en respecteer. Van jou verwacht ik dus dezelfde ernst en hetzelfde respect.

Was getekend,
Roos.

----------


## Brabo

Beste Roos,
ik ga op de uitdaging in  :knipoog: 

Die Zeeuwse vrouwen ( ik wist niet eens dat die er nog waren, lol ) maken deel uit van de nederlandse cultuur. Het dragen van een kruisje maakt deel uit van de westerse beschaving. Dat wordt eerder als sieraad gedragen dan als een uitdrukkelijke uiting van het christen zijn. Er zijn nogal wat dragers van een kruisje zonder dat ze gelovig zijn. Dat kruisje zie je ook niet van op 500m afstand. Veder vind ik niet dat we onze eigen cultuur moeten veranderen. Of wel?

Die orthodoxe joden is een geval apart. Eigelijk zijn zo ook niet gentegreerd maar ze vormen slechts een kleine groep. Ze sluiten zich volledig af van de samenleving en hebben hun eigen economie(althans in antwerpen). Ze vormen dus geen concurrentie voor de rest van de samenleving. Niemand hoeft met orthodoxe joden samen te werken of te leven. 
De moslims zijn met een zeer grote groep in de samenleving. Met hen leven en werken we wel samen
Ik vind niet dat je dat kan vergelijken.

In het westen is er vrije godsdienstkeuze, gelukkig maar. Ik zeg ook niet wat mensen moeten dragen, dat is hun vrije keuze, maar ik vind wel dat ik niet hoef te weten wat de persoonlijke levenssfeer van iemand anders is. Van andere mensen, ongeacht ras of huidskleur weet je dat ook niet tenzij ze het je vertellen. Een kleine nuance maar een wereld van verschil. Het dragen van een hoofddoek is cultureel gebonden maar gn verplichting volgens de koran. Ik begrijp best dat dit een moeilijk punt is maar zeer dikwijls is het ook een uiting van de politieke Islam. Ook het uitdagend gedrag tov niet moslims van sommige jongeren is dat ook ( ik weiger te veralgemenen maar het gebeurd). Het is een vorm van racisme ten aanzien van de niet-moslim.
Het probleem stelt zich vooral in de directe leefomgeving ( niet in een winkelstraat of zo) waar diverse culturen samenleven. De authentieke autochtoon zeg maar, begint zich vreemd te voelen in zijn vertrouwde omgeving. Hij heeft toch ook rechten? Om vreedzaam te kunnen samenleven moet ieder dus wat water in zijn wijn doen. Maar het mag geen nrichtingsverkeer zijn want dat werkt niet. Dus als ieder zich neutraal gedraagt dan moet persoon A zich niet aanpassen aan persoon B of omgekeerd. Dat is volgens mij voor iedereen het gemakkelijkste. Stel nu dat er meerdere culturen samenleven dan wordt het helemaal een kluwen. Het is gewoon de gulden middenweg bewandelen zoals dat in de politiek ook gedaan wordt wanneer de standpunten van partijen verschillen. Een samenleving heeft een bindmiddel, anders is er geen samenleving. In de multiculturele samenleving is dat de neutraliteit volgens mij. 
Ik vind het ook niet nzijdig of een dogma. Wanneer van de autochtoon verwacht wordt dat hij alleen zich moet aanpassen aan telkens weer andere culturen, is dat wel nzijdig. Het is ook niet logisch, nieuwkomers moeten zich inpassen in de lokale gebruiken. En natuurlijk is er ook verdraagzaamheid nodig, dat betekend dat iedereen rekening moet houden met de andere. Dat mag ook geen nrichtingsverkeer zijn.

Ik meen dat de drang zich absoluut te willen onderscheiden van de rest van de samenleving ook socio-economische gevolgen heeft, die in het nadeel van de moslim uitdraaien. 
De schuld van uitsluiting uitsluitend in de schoenen van de samenleving schuiven is dus een foute zienswijze.
De fout ligt bij beide partijen.

En natuurlijk wens ik geen wetten met een dwingend karakter. Ik reken gewoon op het gezonde verstand van de mensen. 
Ik denk wel dat we grondig van mening verschillen  :knipoog:  

Groetjes

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Beste Brabo,
ik denk dat dit mijn reactie wordt op jou, tenminste, wat betreft dit onderwerp. Op zich vind ik jouw intenties zeer positief en kan ik me ook helemaal vinden in jouw overige standpunten m.b.t. het Midden-Oosten en Amerika, maar ik denk niet dat dit veel zin heeft. Ik plaats een stukje, jij plaatst eeen stukje, maar veel uitwisseling is er niet. Of jij bent het niet met me eens en wil daarom niet luisteren, of je bent van mening dat mijn argumenten niet relevant zijn. Voor de laatste keer:


1. Jij spreekt over "onze eigen cultuur". Wat is de "eigen cultuur"? Wat betreft Nederland: zijn het de tulpen? Ja, misschien wel, maar de tulp is van oorsprong een Turkse sierbloem. Aardappelen? Ook mispoes, want aardappelen zijn van oorsprong Zuid-Amerikaanse knollen. Alle bestaande culturen zijn ingewikkelde samenstellingen van jonge en oude invloeden van verschillende groepen. Wat "typisch Nederlands" is, is typisch Nederlands *geworden* ! Verder zou ik je willen adviseren voor jezelf te spreken, want ik ben zeker niet eendimensionaal Nederlands georienteed. Wat betreft de manier waarop er wordt gefeest, naar de kerk gegaan wordt en muziek gemaakt wordt voel ik mij het allerbeste thuis tussen creeolse Surinamers. Maar wat betreft de algemene rolverdeling tussen man en vrouw, literatuur en taal, voel ik mij meer thuis tussen de zgn "autochtone" Nederlanders.

2. Jij zegt dat de "eigen cultuur" niet veranderd moet worden. Welnu, zoals ik al aangetoond heb, die verandert met de minuut! En of dat iets is waar jij je tgene verzet of niet, deze veranderingen zijn onvermijdelijk, omdat mensen nu eenmaal onder elkaar leven. Marokkaanse meisjes bijvoorbeeld importeerden een bepaalde mode in het binden van hoofddoekjes, iets dat bepaalde Surinaamse meisjes nu ook doen als hun haar niet goed zit. Woorden uit het Surinaams en Antiliaans worden algemeen gebruikt door de jeugd. Autochtone Nederlandse jongeren swingen nu net zo gemakkelijk mee op house als op Surinaamse kaboela en Marokkaanse rai.

3. Het feit dat bepaalde cultuuruitingen (nog) niet tot de Westerse cultuur behoren, wil niet zeggen dat de toepassers van deze uitingen niet het recht hebben op deze uitingen!

4. Jij zegt dat je niet aan iemands uiterlijk wilt zien wat voor overtuiging diegene aanhangt. Welnu, in feite kan dat ook nooit! Het dragen van een kruisje wil nog niet zeggen dat de drager deze een christen is, net zomin kan (in theorie) men aan het hoofddoekje van een Marokkaans meisje zien of zij ook echt een moslima is.Trouwens, of jij dit wel of niet wilt, is van geen enkele relevantie. Mensen hebben het recht zich te kleden en te profileren zoals zij willen, als zij daarmee mara niet de wet overtreden. Maar volgens mij is het dragen van een hijab (nog) niet strafbaar in de Belgische strafwetgeving............

5. Jij hebt het over racisme van moslims jegens niet-moslims. Racisme is geen discriminatie op basis van godsdienst, maar op basis van afkomst! Bovendien zegt het feit dat iemand moslim is nog niets over diens afkomst, onder bijna alle denkbare volkeren bestaan er moslims!

6. Ik verwacht niet dat autochtonen zich aan moeten passen en allochtonen niet. Maar deze aanpassing van allochtone kant kan en mag geen inperking van twee onvervreemdbare burgerrechten, nl. de vrijheid van godsdienst en de vrijheid van geweten, inhouden! Bovendien is de aanpassing van autochtone kant er een, die met verlof gesproken, niet veel voorstelt. In Nederland vormen de allochtonen bij elkaar nog geen tien procent van de totale bevolking. de autochtone cultuur is nog steeds, over heel Nederland geneomen, de dominante constante. Verder, het "zich ergens thuisvoelen" is zo subjectief, dat ik daar niet echt op in kan gaan. Bovendien vind ik het onzin dat moslima's hun geloofsregels zouden moeten overtreden, omdat autochtonen zich dan meer "thuis zouden voelen". Ik zou me misschien ook meer "thuisvoelen" als autochtone Nederlandse meisjes minder korte rokjes zouden dragen. Maar toch mag ik niet komen aan hun vrijheid om dat de doen.

7. Op basis van een hadieth en een soera die ik in een eerdere posting al heb besproken, is het voor moslima's verplicht om vanaf de puberteit aan mannen die niet tot de familie behoren alleen hun gezicht en handen te laten zien.

Greetzzzz,
Roos. 

P.S.

Hey Mujahied, waarom heb je niet gereageerd op mijn posting? Je weet het toch allemaal zo goed? Je bent toch zo welbespraakt? Nou, antwoord dan es! Ik wacht met smart......  :haha:   :haha:   :zozo:   :zozo:

----------


## Joesoef

Roosje.

Alias Johnatan, yousrah etc.......

----------


## Amellady

Zucht.........

Eindelijk eens een interessante discussie, mis ik er de helft van.............

Maar k, ik wil me er wel ff snel in mengen als t mag, ik stoor me namelijk aan 1 ding heel erg.
De hoofddoek is wel degelijk verplicht in de islam. Dat er mensen zijn die deze plicht verzaken, is weer een ander verhaal, maar het is wel degelijk verplicht.

24.31 En zeg tot de gelovige vrouwen dat zij ook haar ogen neergeslagen houden en hun passies beheersen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen dan hetgeen ervan zichtbaar moet zijn, en dat zij haar hoofddoeken over haar boezem laten hangen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen behalve aan haar echtgenoot of haar vader of de vader van haar echtgenoot, of haar zonen of de zonen van haar echtgenoot, of haar broeders, of de zonen van haar broeders, of de zonen van haar zusters of haar vrouwen, of haar slaven, of zulke mannelijke bedienden die geen geslachtsdrang hebben, of de jonge kinderen die van de naaktheid van een vrouw niets afweten. En laat haar niet met haar voeten slaan, opdat hetgeen zij van haar schoonheid bedekken openbaar moge worden. En wendt u allen tezamen tot Allah, o gelovigen, opdat gij moogt slagen. 

Keyword is hier het woord schoonheid wat door sommige mensen blijkbaar als de geslachtsdelen word opgevat. Dat is niet waar. De schoonheid van de vrouw is in hadiths duidelijk beschreven als zijnde het gehele lichaam op gezicht en handen na.
Een ander belangrijk woord is het woord 'goemer', in deze vertaling vertaald met 'hoofddoeken'. 'Goemoer' is het meervoud van het woord 'gimaar', wat een lange hoofddoek is die minstens tot de ellebogen komt. In de tijd van onze Profeet SAWS droegen de vrouwen deze door hem onder de kin vast te maken en daarna de onderste flappen op hun rug te gooien. Dit gebruik liet de boezem en nek onbedekt (niet ontbloot maar niet bedekt door de hoofddoek) In deze ayat werd de moslismvrouwen verteld dit (christelijke) gebruik af te schaffen en hun doeken over de boezem te laten hangen.

----------


## Brabo

> _Geplaatst door indygirl_roosje_ 
> [B]Beste Brabo,
> ik denk dat dit mijn reactie wordt op jou, tenminste, wat betreft dit onderwerp. Op zich vind ik jouw intenties zeer positief en kan ik me ook helemaal vinden in jouw overige standpunten m.b.t. het Midden-Oosten en Amerika, maar ik denk niet dat dit veel zin heeft. Ik plaats een stukje, jij plaatst eeen stukje, maar veel uitwisseling is er niet. Of jij bent het niet met me eens en wil daarom niet luisteren, of je bent van mening dat mijn argumenten niet relevant zijn. Voor de laatste keer:


Beste Roos,

We verschillen inderdaad grondig van mening.
Ik zal punt voor punt je posting overlopen, hoewel dat het niet echt mijn stijl is. Ik discuteer liever over de inhoud en over wat bedoeld wordt in plaats van over punten en komma's.




> 1. Jij spreekt over "onze eigen cultuur". Wat is de "eigen cultuur"? Wat betreft Nederland: zijn het de tulpen? Ja, misschien wel, maar de tulp is van oorsprong een Turkse sierbloem. Aardappelen? Ook mispoes, want aardappelen zijn van oorsprong Zuid-Amerikaanse knollen. Alle bestaande culturen zijn ingewikkelde samenstellingen van jonge en oude invloeden van verschillende groepen. Wat "typisch Nederlands" is, is typisch Nederlands *geworden* ! Verder zou ik je willen adviseren voor jezelf te spreken, want ik ben zeker niet eendimensionaal Nederlands georienteed. Wat betreft de manier waarop er wordt gefeest, naar de kerk gegaan wordt en muziek gemaakt wordt voel ik mij het allerbeste thuis tussen creeolse Surinamers. Maar wat betreft de algemene rolverdeling tussen man en vrouw, literatuur en taal, voel ik mij meer thuis tussen de zgn "autochtone" Nederlanders.


'Onze eigen cultuur' bestaat in de eerste plaats uit wat ik de Universele westerse waarden zou noemen. Dit is de scheiding van kerk en staat, de Verlichting en de verworven vrijheden en rechten van de franse revolutie. ( Ik heb hier al iets over gepost dacht ik?)
Hieraan kunnen lokale gebruiken en folklore aan toegevoegd worden.
Uiteraard heeft het westen vele cultuurelementen van andere volkeren overgenomen of is op zijn minst beinvloed door andere culturen.
Zoals die tulpen enz... Maar die zijn niet opgedrongen geweest, we hebben (meestal) enkel het goede overgenomen. Daar is ook niets mis mee, het is een verrijking. 
In vlaanderen hebben we cultuurelementen die ons wel opgedrongen zijn geweest in de loop der geschiedenis maar we hebben ons die eigen gemaakt en behoren nu dus tot de vlaamse cultuur.
Ook de multicultuur is een verrijking zolang ze niet haaks staat op de universele waarden van de westerse cultuur. Ik lust ook wel Turkse, Griekse, ... keuken bijvoorbeeld. Een welkome afwisseling op een zak frieten met curryworst  :knipoog: 
Als surrinaamse zijn jou normen ook de universele westerse waarden ook al ben je gehecht aan de surrinaamse folklore. Als ik in nederland zou komen wonen zou ik ook een stuk vlaamse cultuur meebrengen. Ik vind die hollandse frieten nl niet om te vreten! En ons bier is vl lekkerder, lol.




> 2. Jij zegt dat de "eigen cultuur" niet veranderd moet worden. Welnu, zoals ik al aangetoond heb, die verandert met de minuut! En of dat iets is waar jij je tgene verzet of niet, deze veranderingen zijn onvermijdelijk, omdat mensen nu eenmaal onder elkaar leven. Marokkaanse meisjes bijvoorbeeld importeerden een bepaalde mode in het binden van hoofddoekjes, iets dat bepaalde Surinaamse meisjes nu ook doen als hun haar niet goed zit. Woorden uit het Surinaams en Antiliaans worden algemeen gebruikt door de jeugd. Autochtone Nederlandse jongeren swingen nu net zo gemakkelijk mee op house als op Surinaamse kaboela en Marokkaanse rai.


Onze cultuur evolueerd voortdurend, dat klopt. 
Dat is ook de kracht van de westerse cultuur! 
Wij hebben de mogelijkheid te evolueren omdat ons die vrijheden geboden worden. Maar het gaat spontaan, het wordt niet opgedrongen. Het blijft onze eigen keuze.




> 3. Het feit dat bepaalde cultuuruitingen (nog) niet tot de Westerse cultuur behoren, wil niet zeggen dat de toepassers van deze uitingen niet het recht hebben op deze uitingen!


Ik weet niet precies wat je bedoeld maar ik heb geen problemen met wat spontaan evolueerd zolang ze niet aan de universele waarden van de westerse cultuur raken. Ik heb wel problemen met bepaalde godsdienstige aspecten van de Islam omdat die raken aan onze vrijheden. Niet aan culinaire zaken bv. Dat is een verrijking.




> 4. Jij zegt dat je niet aan iemands uiterlijk wilt zien wat voor overtuiging diegene aanhangt. Welnu, in feite kan dat ook nooit! Het dragen van een kruisje wil nog niet zeggen dat de drager deze een christen is, net zomin kan (in theorie) men aan het hoofddoekje van een Marokkaans meisje zien of zij ook echt een moslima is.Trouwens, of jij dit wel of niet wilt, is van geen enkele relevantie. Mensen hebben het recht zich te kleden en te profileren zoals zij willen, als zij daarmee mara niet de wet overtreden. Maar volgens mij is het dragen van een hijab (nog) niet strafbaar in de Belgische strafwetgeving............


Op dit punt verschillen we dus grondig van mening. Ik herhaal dus dat neutraliteit voor iedereen de gemakkelijkste oplossing is om op een normale manier om te gaan met mensen van verschillende culturen.
Ik heb dat al met talloze voorbeelden trachten aan te tonen.
Vooral wanneer er een zekere politiek van uitgaat. En de Islam stelt zich politiek op in de samenleving.




> 5. Jij hebt het over racisme van moslims jegens niet-moslims. Racisme is geen discriminatie op basis van godsdienst, maar op basis van afkomst! Bovendien zegt het feit dat iemand moslim is nog niets over diens afkomst, onder bijna alle denkbare volkeren bestaan er moslims!


Ik bedoelde wel de moslims die hun roots hebben in het mo of n.afrika.
Die moslims lijden bijna allen aan rootisme. Dit is het hardnekkig vasthouden aan de roots. Dit houd meestal ook in, het verwerpen van de westerse waarden of op zijn minst neerkijken op het westen.
Dat is een vorm van racisme. Dat maakt het ook zo moeilijk om te integreren. De juiste attitude ontbreekt, nl het tot de westerse maatschappij willen behoren.




> 6. Ik verwacht niet dat autochtonen zich aan moeten passen en allochtonen niet. Maar deze aanpassing van allochtone kant kan en mag geen inperking van twee onvervreemdbare burgerrechten, nl. de vrijheid van godsdienst en de vrijheid van geweten, inhouden! Bovendien is de aanpassing van autochtone kant er een, die met verlof gesproken, niet veel voorstelt. In Nederland vormen de allochtonen bij elkaar nog geen tien procent van de totale bevolking. de autochtone cultuur is nog steeds, over heel Nederland geneomen, de dominante constante. Verder, het "zich ergens thuisvoelen" is zo subjectief, dat ik daar niet echt op in kan gaan. Bovendien vind ik het onzin dat moslima's hun geloofsregels zouden moeten overtreden, omdat autochtonen zich dan meer "thuis zouden voelen". Ik zou me misschien ook meer "thuisvoelen" als autochtone Nederlandse meisjes minder korte rokjes zouden dragen. Maar toch mag ik niet komen aan hun vrijheid om dat de doen.


Nee de autochtonen passen zich niet aan. Gelukkig maar, want dan is het hek van de dam. Maar de 'politiek correcten' verwachten dat wel.
Ik vind dat de wereld op zijn kop. Ik kan best begrijpen dat het voor nieuwkomers effe wennen is aan de in hun ogen 'decandente' westerse samenleving. Ik keur ook lang niet alles goed, maar ik heb de vrije keuze om me al dan niet in te laten met 'uitspattingen'. Ik prefereer de vrije keuze boven het verbod.




> 7. Op basis van een hadieth en een soera die ik in een eerdere posting al heb besproken, is het voor moslima's verplicht om vanaf de puberteit aan mannen die niet tot de familie behoren alleen hun gezicht en handen te laten zien.


Akkoord, maar dat is cultuur gebonden, eigen aan n van de meer dan 70 stromingen binnen de Islam. Volgens de koran mag het wel.
Volgens de Taliban moet een vrouw helemaal 'bedekt' zijn. Cultuur gebonden dus. Ik begrijp dat dit een moeilijk punt is maar is vl belangrijker dan het op het eerste zicht lijkt. Ik heb ook alle begrip voor de 1 generatie. Maar voor de 2 en 3 generatie is het een politieke uiting. De verwerping van de westerse waarden.


Groetjes

----------


## Amellady

Hoe denk jij te weten dat 2e genaratie moslima's met een hoofddoek, de hoofddoek dragen vanuit een politiek motief? Daar ben ik nou wel benieuwd naar.
De hoofddoek is altijd een steun en toeverlaat geweest voor moslima's wereldwijd, dat heeft soms wel, maar doorgaans niets met politiek te maken. 

Die eenheidsgedachte vind ik trouwens ook een beetje griezelig. Etniciteit zal altijd op je gezicht te lezen blijven. Mensen die willen haten, zullen dit om de domste redenen doen. Als ik vandaag mijn hoofddoek af zou doen beginnen ze morgen over mn rok. Waar is het einde? Waarom zoweiso die angst voor het uiten van identiteit? De enige bedreiging zit in de hoofden van de mensen die niet kunnen leven met de gedachte dat er ook nog andere mensen rond lopen, met andere ideeen. De uiterlijkheden zijn simpelweg een confrontatie met het feit dat dit een gevarieerde samenleving is. Als jij de hoofddoek associeert met tal van slechte zaken, ligt het probleem bij de associatie niet bij de hoofddoek.

----------


## Brabo

> _Geplaatst door Amellady_ 
> *Hoe denk jij te weten dat 2e genaratie moslima's met een hoofddoek, de hoofddoek dragen vanuit een politiek motief? Daar ben ik nou wel benieuwd naar.
> De hoofddoek is altijd een steun en toeverlaat geweest voor moslima's wereldwijd, dat heeft soms wel, maar doorgaans niets met politiek te maken. 
> 
> Die eenheidsgedachte vind ik trouwens ook een beetje griezelig. Etniciteit zal altijd op je gezicht te lezen blijven. Mensen die willen haten, zullen dit om de domste redenen doen. Als ik vandaag mijn hoofddoek af zou doen beginnen ze morgen over mn rok. Waar is het einde? Waarom zoweiso die angst voor het uiten van identiteit? De enige bedreiging zit in de hoofden van de mensen die niet kunnen leven met de gedachte dat er ook nog andere mensen rond lopen, met andere ideeen. De uiterlijkheden zijn simpelweg een confrontatie met het feit dat dit een gevarieerde samenleving is. Als jij de hoofddoek associeert met tal van slechte zaken, ligt het probleem bij de associatie niet bij de hoofddoek.*


Ik heb in tal van postings hier getracht uit te leggen wat de gevoeligheden zijn van de westerse cultuur en wat de oplossing is om een vreedzame maatschappij op te bouwen. 
De schuld ligt natuurlijk, hoe kan het anders, bij de 'bange blanke man'.
Althans dat probeert men, in 'politiek correcte' en in Islam kringen, ons aan te praten. 
Ik heb niet de pretentie om te beweren dat ik spreek in naam van de zwijgende meerderheid autochtonen. Maar de 'onverschilligheid' maakt meer en meer plaats voor een rationele angst voor de Islam.

Meer kan ik niet doen, helaas ....

----------


## Amellady

Misschien is het wel veel simpeler als dat. Misschien vind de 'bange blanke man' het vervelend om in zijn terretorium geconftronteerd te worden met vrouwen die middels hoofddoek duidelijk maken dat ze onbeschikbaar zijn. 

Ik begrijp trouwen je ondertekening helemaaaaaaal niet.

----------


## Brabo

> _Geplaatst door Amellady_ 
> *Misschien is het wel veel simpeler als dat. Misschien vind de 'bange blanke man' het vervelend om in zijn terretorium geconftronteerd te worden met vrouwen die middels hoofddoek duidelijk maken dat ze onbeschikbaar zijn. 
> 
> Ik begrijp trouwen je ondertekening helemaaaaaaal niet.*


Dat heeft er niets mee te maken  :loens:  
Een gehuwde westerse vrouw is toch ook 'onbeschikbaar' en zij wordt ook niet 'lastig gevallen'.
Een vrouw geeft zelf op een subtiele wijze aan wanneer ze interesse heeft voor een man. En, mannen zullen het niet graag horen, de vrouw kiest haar partner, de man mag tevreden zijn dat hij de uitverkorene is.
Dat klinkt hl vreemd in oren van moslimmannen durf ik te wedden  :Smilie:  

Wat mijn onderteking betreft:
Voltaire was n van de belangrijkste figuren uit de Verlichting.
Die ondertekening is n van zijn uitspraken.

Wat hij bedoeld is de eigelijke kerngedachte van de verlichting n de westerse cultuur.

Absolute vrijheid van meningsuiting, zonder vervolging, hoe verwerpelijk deze mening ook mag zijn. Deze gedachte is zo belangrijk voor Voltaire en voor westerlingen dat we bereid zijn ervoor te sterven.
Zonder de vrijemeningsuiting was onze huidige cultuur niet mogelijk en zaten we nog ergens in de late middeleeuwen. Net zoals de Islam overigens.

----------


## naddoria

ik wou even wat zeggen over die hoofddoek.
dat de hoofddoek absoluut geen plaats heeft in de islam is gewoon bulshit.
1 van de belangrijkste dingen is een hoofddoek dragen.
naijb26 ik weet niet waar je dat gelezen hebt maar dat heb je zeker niet in de koran gelezen.
en als je de koran gelezen zou hebben zou je ook weten dat de hoofddoek verplicht is voor meisjes van hun twaalfde jaar. 
dat is alles wat ik wou zeggen

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door naddoria_ 
> *
> en als je de koran gelezen zou hebben zou je ook weten dat de hoofddoek verplicht is voor meisjes van hun twaalfde jaar. 
> dat is alles wat ik wou zeggen*


Iemand die dit zo stellig kan beweren heeft vast geen moeite om hier de betreffende ayads te plaatsen.

----------


## sjo

Amellady,
is dat de boodschap van je hoofddoekje ? "ik ben niet beschikbaar" ??

Wat een gekkelijk signaal. Dat hoort thuis in een "eer, schande, en schaamte-cultuur." Daar moet je toch echt vanaf zien te komen.
Laat je daarbij helpen door (moslim)vrouwen die op de bres staan voor de emancipatie van Moslima's
Inderdaad lijkt een hoofddoekje in die zin de draagster een zekere vrijheid te verschaffen. Een vrijheid echter die het niet echt is.
Zodra de gemiddelde bouwvakker deze wegkruip-truc doorziet gaat hij natuurlijk weer gewoon door met fluiten en "vlijende" opmerkingen maken.
Bovendien, laten we eerlijk zijn. De gemiddelde dame (ook Moslima's) is graag mooi op straat, en zou voor geen goud de aandacht die ze krijgt willen missen. 
En is het niet heerlijk ? Die gezonde spanning tussen de sexen, begrensd door goede omgangsvormen ?
Ongeacht de Islamitische regels. Die kennen we allemaal wel zo langzamerhand, en ook het doel ervan is duidelijk; ze dienen uitsluitend om de status quo te handhaven en hebben bar weinig met zedelijkheid te maken. Die regels staan zelfs aan de basis van de consolidatie en uitbouw van het familie- en clan-kapitaal. 

groeten
sjo

Ooh ja, het heeft ook nog iets met "familie-eer" te maken. Een fossiel overblijfsel uit het Rif-gebergte.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Beste mensen, dit wordt waarschijnlijk m'n laatste posting dit jaar, maar goed, ik zal proberen zo secuur mogelijk op jullie berichten in te gaan.


1. Mijn waarde Sjo, volgens mij heb jij niet het recht om Amellady te vertellen waar ze wel en niet "van af moet komen". Iets waar jij mijns inziens "van af moet komen" is je denigrerende toon en je vooringenomen, respectloze houding! (Getuige je rare opmerking aan het eind van je posting). Het spijt mij zeer om je uit je vooringenomen Westerse droomwereldje te moeten helpen, maar het is wel degelijk zo dat meisjes die veel kleren aan hun lijf hebben, nou eenmaal minder gauw last hebben van vervelende mannen dan meisjes die halfnaakt over straat lopen. Natuurlijk is dit ergens niet eerlijk, omdat ik zat kortgerokte meisjes ken die niet zitten te wachten op de willekeurige attenties van hitsige bouwvakkers, maar omdat wij vrouwen nou eenmaal in een partiarchale, seksistische samenleving leven, is het zaak om daar rekening mee te houden zonder daarbij zichzelf te verloochenen. Hierbij wil ik niet zeggen dat alles de schuld is van "die slechte mannen". Vrouwen moeten ook eerlijk zijn in wat zij werkelijk willen en ophouden steeds dubbele boodschappen uit te zenden! Verder wilde ik jou, omdat ik zelf ook een vrouw ben, zeggen dat ik, hoewel ik het natuurlijk vleiend vind als een man of jongen op straat omkijkt als ik langskom, er geen prijs op stel om als seksobject of snoepje behandeld te worden. (Zo van: "he schatje geef me je nummer" of "hee meisje hoe heet je wil je bij me blijven slapen")
Ten slotte wilde ik je de raad geven wat meer op je spelling en grammatica te letten. "gekkelijk"? "vlijend" in de zin van complimenteus? Nog nooit van gehoord, sorry.

2. Brabo, kun je alsjeblieft ophouden om steeds dingen voor mensen in te vullen? "*wij* westerlingen", "*jij* als Surinaamse", " *de* Marokkaanse meisjes van de tweede en de derde generatie". Jouw persoonlijke mening is jouw goed recht, maar je maakt steeds de fout om jouw persoonlijke mening te betrekken op andere mensen. Zouden "de westerlingen" en "de Marokkanse meisjes van de tweede en derde generatie" misschien voor zichzelf mogen spreken? En verder "een rationele angst"? Angst is een emotie en kan dus nooit rationeel zijn! Jij als verlicht Westers denker zou toch moeten weten dat de emotie de absolute tegenpool is van de rede, de ratio? (Voor verdere argumenten zou ik je naar Amellady's postings, de Koran en artikel 1 uit de Nederlandse Grondwet willen verwijzen)

3. Amellady, ik had begrepen dat het Arabische woord voor hoofddoek of sluier "hijab" is? Verder ben ik het in grote lijnen wel met je eens hoor.

4. Naddoria, over je mening zal ik nu niet spreken, maar zou je alsjeblieft niet willen schelden in een posting? Najib heeft evenzeer als jij het recht op zijn mening.


Tot slot wens ik jullie allemaal gezegende en vrolijke kerstdagen (voor wie kerst viert dan) en een 2003 vol liefde, wijsheid en vrede.

Groetjes en God zegene jullie allemaal,

Roos.

----------


## mudjahied

Enkele laatste woorden van westerse geleerden:

Ik heb mij altijd bezig gehouden met de wetenschappen van het tijdelijke, maar nu de tijd voor mij ook genaderd is.........
het was misschien verstandiger geweest mij bezig te houden met de wetenschappen van het eeuwige.




Waar was ik, toen ik er nog niet was?
Waar zal ik zijn, als ik er niet meer ben?
Mijn zoektochten tot nu toe, hebben mij niet de antwoorden kunnen geven op de vragen die belangrijk zijn voor het enige wat zeker is, dat komen gaat in ieders leven.


Ik ben zover.
De sprong naar het ONBEKENDE ga ik nu maken.


Ik geloofde in mijn eigen bevindingen.
Maar nu weet ik niet wat ik moet geloven.
Mijn gevoel heeft het nooit gewonnen van mijn gezond verstand.
Maar nu..........



Start thinking about your future.
En je toekomst is het graf.

weet wat je doet, en weet wat je laat.

En laat je niet misleiden door Shajtan en zijn helpers die alles zo proberen te verdraaien.
En als hun tijd komt dan ....... tjah.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

"Memento mori" (=gedenk, dat je zult sterven) en "Carpe diem" (=pluk de dag), twee interessante thema's, Mudjahied. Ikzelf ben niet zo bang voor de dood. Ik weet namelijk dat mijn God een God van liefde is die je vergeeft als je maar spijt hebt van je slechte daden. Hee Ed woon jij in Delft samen met Audrey Wijks? Ik ben namelijk Rosalinda Wijks, haar nichtje.


Greetzzzz,


Roosje.

----------


## Amellady

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *Amellady,
> is dat de boodschap van je hoofddoekje ? "ik ben niet beschikbaar" ??*


dat is niet 'het' signaal van het hoofddoekje. Maar ik merk dat het vooral door mannen daar vaak mee geasoccieerd wordt. Zoiets als een bordje 'bezet' of 'bezit' om je nek dragen. Even voor de duidelijkheid dat zijn niet mijn asocciaties maar de vreemde asocciaties die ik steeds vaker tegen kom. Voor veel mannen blijkt na een hoop gepraat toch dat de hoofddoek bij voorbaat een afwijzing is. Iets waar niet iedereen even goed tegen kan.

De boodschap van de hoofddoek is denk ik: 'ik ben moslima'. En met die boodschap hangen natuurlijk heel veel dingen samen, waaronder geen seks buiten het huwelijk hebben. Als een vrouw dan getrouwd is kun je het inderdaad wel schudden ja. Maar ik vind dat wel een heel eenzijdige visie op de hoofddoek.


De rest van je post ga ik verder niet op in als je t niet erg vind.

----------


## Amellady

> _Geplaatst door Brabo_ 
> *Dat heeft er niets mee te maken  
> Een gehuwde westerse vrouw is toch ook 'onbeschikbaar' en zij wordt ook niet 'lastig gevallen'.
> Een vrouw geeft zelf op een subtiele wijze aan wanneer ze interesse heeft voor een man. En, mannen zullen het niet graag horen, de vrouw kiest haar partner, de man mag tevreden zijn dat hij de uitverkorene is.
> Dat klinkt hl vreemd in oren van moslimmannen durf ik te wedden  
> 
> Wat mijn onderteking betreft:
> Voltaire was n van de belangrijkste figuren uit de Verlichting.
> Die ondertekening is n van zijn uitspraken.
> ...


Als ik mijn hoofddoek als mijn mening verklaar, zou Voltaire er dan vrede mee hebben denk je?

----------


## Aicha19

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> **~Zucht~*.....Not again, dit krijg ik nou zo vaak te horen en te lezen en te zien.
> Ik word er eerlijk gezegd doodziek van, In de koran staat wel dat een vrouw haar schoonheid moet bedekken. 
> De schoonheid van de vrouw ligt grotendeels bij haar haar.
> 
> PUNT......*


[GLOW=red]
Nog een *zucht* erbij...Ik word er ook gek van.....het wordt tijd dat die mensen het eens gaan snappen dat het verplicht is...Echt...sjieten...niet te geloven...Het word gewoon zoooooo duidelijk gemaakt dat het verpicht is, en nog ontkennen ze het!  :vlammen:  

~Aicha~[/GLOW]

----------


## Aicha19

> _Geplaatst door Amellady_ 
> *Hoe vaak moeten wij moslima's het nog uitleggen  . 
> 
> Zucht  .
> 
> Ok ik ga het nog 1 keer proberen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[GLOW=red]
Subhanallah meid echt geweldig hihi  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  [/GLOW]

----------


## Aicha19

> _Geplaatst door Samiertje_ 
> *As Salaam Aleikoem Waramthoela wabarakatoen!!
> 
> 
> Voor al mijn moslim zusters..........Masha'allah ik houd van jullie omwille van allah swt, en moge allah swt jullie imaan versterken en voor de zusters zonder hijaab, moge allah swt jullie imaan sterker maken zodat jullie het met volle liefde zullen gaan dragen, amien!!
> 
> Ok das moest eruit..........Djazakallah gairan insha'allah Amien!!
> 
> Heel veel liefs,
> ...


[GLOW=red]Luv u 2 sis (en andere ugties) omwille van Allah!!!!!!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:    [/GLOW]

----------


## Aicha19

> _Geplaatst door Brabo_ 
> *Ik ben het er niet mee eens dat het hoofddoekje onschuldig is.
> Het is een 'outing' van de 'politieke' Islam. Dat is nergens voor nodig en is schadelijk voor de pluralistische samenleving.
> 
> *


Nou ja zeg ik blijf maar plaatsen bij deze topic...

[GLOW=indigo]Ben jij gek geworden meneer Brabo? Ga eens een x de Koran lezen en hadiths!!!! Elke vrouw met een hoofddoek dragen, en ze dragen het omdat ze moslim zijn en NIET OMDAT HET ZGN POLITIEKE ISLAM IS!!! Ben je gek geworden?????????????????????????????????????????? Wallhi kompleet gestoord.....[/GLOW]

----------


## Brabo

> _Geplaatst door Aicha19_ 
> *Nou ja zeg ik blijf maar plaatsen bij deze topic...
> 
> [GLOW=indigo]Ben jij gek geworden meneer Brabo? Ga eens een x de Koran lezen en hadiths!!!! Elke vrouw met een hoofddoek dragen, en ze dragen het omdat ze moslim zijn en NIET OMDAT HET ZGN POLITIEKE ISLAM IS!!! Ben je gek geworden?????????????????????????????????????????? Wallhi kompleet gestoord.....[/GLOW]  *


1 Je tekst is nauwelijks leesbaar.
2 De taal die je uitslaat lijkt nergens op. 
3 Waar in de Koran staat zoiets geschreven? Bewijs graag.
4 Ik ben niet diegene die gek is.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Tjeminee 't gaat er weer heet an toe met die zielige onderdrukte moslimvrouwtjes...... Het terrorisme hebben ze zeker van hun mannen geleerd (O nee correctie van Bush & Sharon....)  :tong uitsteken:   :lachu:   :Smilie:   :tong uitsteken:   :lachu:   :Smilie:  
Ok ok, alle gekheid op een stokje ik ben het op zich wel met jullie eens hoor meiden maar please, Brabo heeft ook recht op z'n mening! Zullen we 't ff gezellig houden hier of gaan we een LPF-imitatie doen.......
Trouwens, niemand is hier "gestoord". Niet iedereen heeft dezelfde mening, that's all......

Greetzzzz,


Roosje. 


P.S. SP, SP, SP....... gonna be red 'till my dying day......

 :rood:   :rood:  (Sorry, ik ben "slechts een *BEETJE* " melig vandaag.....)

----------


## Amellady

> _Geplaatst door Brabo_ 
> *
> 3 Waar in de Koran staat zoiets geschreven? Bewijs graag.
> *


Een paar pagina's geleden heb ik je die gegeven. Maar je was zo wijs om daar maar niet op in de gaan. 
Maar omdat geduld een onderdeel van mijn geloof, zal ik het nog eens even voor je opzoeken.


De hoofddoek is wel degelijk verplicht in de islam. Dat er mensen zijn die deze plicht verzaken, is weer een ander verhaal, maar het is wel degelijk verplicht.

24.31 En zeg tot de gelovige vrouwen dat zij ook haar ogen neergeslagen houden en hun passies beheersen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen dan hetgeen ervan zichtbaar moet zijn, en dat zij haar hoofddoeken over haar boezem laten hangen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen behalve aan haar echtgenoot of haar vader of de vader van haar echtgenoot, of haar zonen of de zonen van haar echtgenoot, of haar broeders, of de zonen van haar broeders, of de zonen van haar zusters of haar vrouwen, of haar slaven, of zulke mannelijke bedienden die geen geslachtsdrang hebben, of de jonge kinderen die van de naaktheid van een vrouw niets afweten. En laat haar niet met haar voeten slaan, opdat hetgeen zij van haar schoonheid bedekken openbaar moge worden. En wendt u allen tezamen tot Allah, o gelovigen, opdat gij moogt slagen. 

Keyword is hier het woord schoonheid wat door sommige mensen blijkbaar als de geslachtsdelen word opgevat. Dat is niet waar. De schoonheid van de vrouw is in hadiths duidelijk beschreven als zijnde het gehele lichaam op gezicht en handen na.
Een ander belangrijk woord is het woord 'goemer', in deze vertaling vertaald met 'hoofddoeken'. 'Goemoer' is het meervoud van het woord 'gimaar', wat een lange hoofddoek is die minstens tot de ellebogen komt. In de tijd van onze Profeet SAWS droegen de vrouwen deze door hem onder de kin vast te maken en daarna de onderste flappen op hun rug te gooien. Dit gebruik liet de boezem en nek onbedekt (niet ontbloot maar niet bedekt door de hoofddoek) In deze ayat werd de moslismvrouwen verteld dit (christelijke) gebruik af te schaffen en hun doeken over de boezem te laten hangen.

Buiten de Qur'an is er nog de hadith van Esma de dochter van Aboe Bakr die bij de profeet kwam, samen met Aischa. Esma droeg een kurk van dunne stof die een beetje doorschijnend was. Toen de profeet haar zag wende hij zijn gezicht af en zei: Oh, Esma, als een vrouw de volwassen leeftijd bereikt heeft hoort zij zich te bedekken behalve dit en dit, wijzend op zijn gezicht en handen.

----------


## Riffiaatje

Nice try Najib26, but better luck next time...

Je bent de naam Najib26 niet waard...Najib26 is op *********** WEL goed bezig....

Helaas voor jou, maar we trappen niet in je 'spelletjes'. Trouwens heel sneaky van je dat je die soerats net iets verandert...Moge Allah je straffen.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Riffiaatje, zou je zo vriendelijk willen zijn om andere mensen op deze topic te respecteren en ze dus niet de straffe Gods toe te wensen? Dat je het niet met Najib eens bent als moslima (ik denk hieruit tenminste te kunnen opmaken dat jij moslima bent  :knipoog:  ) snap ik, maar kom dan alsjeblieft met *argumenten* , net als Amellady. Dan kunnen we tenminste behoorlijk discussieren zonder elkaar steeds af te breken, o.k.?


Greetzzz en bij voorbaat dank,


Roosje.

----------


## Tilmidha

Salaam aleikoum warahmatulahi wabarakatuhu,

Dit soort discussies levert altijd van die felle reacties op van sommige broeders/zusters wat volgens mij niet helemaal terecht is.
En de nederlandse vertaling waar sommigen mee aankomen zetten over "sieraad" en "schoonheid" bedekken etc. is echt zwak. Het vers "elke vrouw met een hoofddoek dragen" ken ik niet. 


wa salaam

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hey Tilmidha! Ik ben het met je eens dat sommige moslims/moslima's al te heftig reageren op dit soort discussies. Maar ergens begrijp ik het wel. Sinds 11/09 en PF komen moslims en islamitische waarden en culturen alleen maar negatief in de media. Daardoor worden mensen automatisch in de verdediging gedrukt, ook al zouden ze dat zelf niet willen. Maar wat het discussie-onderwerp _zelf_ betreft, had ik begrepen dat die soera die Amellady ook herhaaldelijk heeft gepost, verklaard wordt door middel van een hadith, die inderdaad expliciet uitdrukt dat (moslim)vrouwen aan vreemde mannen alleen hun handen en gezicht mogen laten zien. Als je je dus als moslim behalve op de Koran ook op hadiths baseert is, denk ik, de hoofddoek wel verplicht. Maar ja, ik ben geen moslima en ook niet zo "met de letter der wet". Ik respecteer het geloof van eenieder, maar ik denk dat het belangrijkste is dat het uit je hart komt, dat je naast al die regeltjes ook humaan en liefdevol bent tegenover je naaste. Want daar gaat het (God) uiteindelijk om, vind ik. Denk ik. Geloof ik.

Groetjes,

Roos.

----------


## GRABAKA

even over het niet verplicht zijn van de hoofddoek. Naast de Koran is er ook nog de soenna van onze profeet. En die heeft gezegd: dat een vrouw bedekt moet zijn behalve wat nodig is, en toen wees hij naar het gezicht en zijn handen.

Verder moet iedereen het zelf weten wat hij/zij doet.

Hasta la basta

----------


## Samiertje

As Salaam Aleikoem wr wb,

Masha'allah, Subhana'allah, Elke keer beloof ik mezelf dat ik dit gesprek maar met rust laat........................Maar subhana'allah kan het gewoon niet laten om toch nog even te reageren!!

Het feit dat mensen beweren dat de hoofddoek niet 'verplicht' is, moge allah swt hun de nodige kennis doen geven,insha'allah, en ik denk dat het ook belangrijk is om te onthouden, dat het vaak om'Interpetatie' gaat. En ik denk ondanks dat, dat je het niet kunt ontkennen, maar dat is weer een hele andere discussie, en allah swt weet het beste! Wat ik ook nog even wil benadrukken is onthoud, dat ieder z'n eigen mening heeft en vooral de 'ongelovigen' met een grote oordeel over de hijaab, kan je niet zomaar een twee drie....weg laten waaien!! Moge allah swt hun harten er voor open stellen!! Oh ja nog wat, ik kan dit wel uitschreeuwen: HOOFDDOEK IS GEEN ONDERDRUKKING!!!(!!!)!!!(!!!!!)
Oeeeh, ok zie het als iets dat voortkomt uit het hart, uit liefde voor onze Rabb, Allah swt!! Alle lof komt allah swt toe!!!(!!!).

Moge allah swt ons leiding geven, amien
Moge allah swt ons kennis geven, en ons doen toenemen in kennis, amien
Moge allah swt ons ummah sterk maken,
Moge allah swt ons sabr geven,
Moge allah swt ons imaan standvastiger maken,
Alle lof komt u toe...en ik hier beeindig ik deze discussie!!

Allak akbar!!

Heel veel liefs,

Houd van jullie omwille van allah swt!!

Wa Aleikoem Salaam waramathoela wabarakatoen,

Jullie zussie Samira

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Ik vind helemaal niet dat het dragen van een hoofddoek op zich onderdrukking is. Maar er is _wel_ een groep vrouwen die dit (vanwege allerlei redenen) niet wil, maar het toch moeten doen van hun man/vader/broer/familie/vul maar in. Daarmee wil ik niet zeggen dat dit geldt voor _alle_ of _de meeste_ moslima's, maar feit is wel dat dit een probleem vormt. Ik vind gewoon dat je dit soort geloofsuitingen moet eh... uiten voor jezelf (of God) en niet voor eeen ander!!! Maar genoeg over mij. Hoe denken jullie hier verder over?

Groetjes,

Roos.

----------


## Oeght_Yasmina

Salam aleikoem wa rahmatoellah wa barakatoe,
Broeders & zusters,

Ik ben net lid geworden en vond toch dat ik op dit artikel moest reageren.

Ten eerste dat Artikel is verre van betrouwbaar, het komt van de site http://www.monotheist.nl en ik heb gehoord dat deze site is gemaakt door Korannieten.

Dus niet betrouwbaar, zoals we weten moeten wij de Edele Qor'an en de Soenna van de profeet volgen.
De Korannieten volgen strikt de Qor'an... De soenna van de profeet verwerpen ze ( Hadiths,... )

Er zijn hier al enkele bewijzen gegeven dat de Hoofddoek wel degelijk verplicht is en dit doormiddel van Soerats en Hadiths.
Ik som ze nog even op zodat er zeker geen twijfel meer kan zijn dat de hoofddoek wel degelijk verplicht is.

 O profeet! Zeg aan uw vrouwen en uw dochters en de vrouwen der gelovigen dat zij een gedeelte van haar omslagdoeken over haar (hoofd) laten hangen. Dit is beter, opdat zij mogen worden onderscheiden en niet lastig 
worden gevallen. En Allah is Vergevingsgezind, Genadevol  ( 33;59 )

"...En als jullie haar [de vrouwen van de profeet] iets om te gebruiken vraagt, vraagt haar dat dan van achter een afscheiding (hijab)", ( 33;53 )

En zeg tot de gelovige vrouwen dat zij ook haar ogen neergeslagen houden en hun passies beheersen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen dan hetgeen ervan zichtbaar moet zijn, en dat zij haar hoofddoeken over haar boezem laten hangen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen behalve aan haar echtgenoot of haar vader of de vader van haar echtgenoot, of haar zonen of de zonen van haar echtgenoot, of haar broeders, of de zonen van haar broeders, of de zonen van haar zusters of haar vrouwen, of haar slaven, of zulke mannelijke bedienden die geen geslachtsdrang hebben, of de jonge kinderen die van de naaktheid van een vrouw niets afweten. En laat haar niet met haar voeten slaan, opdat hetgeen zij van haar schoonheid bedekken openbaar moge worden. En wendt u allen tezamen tot God, o gelovigen, opdat je moge slagen.  ( 24;31 )

kinderen van Adam: Wij (Allah) hebben u inderdaad kleding nedergezonden om uw naaktheid te bedekken en om te dienen ter bescherming en verfraaiing; maar het beste kleed is het kleed der Godsvrezendheid. Dit is een teken van Allah, opdat zij er lering uit mogen trekken." ( 7;26 )

Hadith: 

Aboe Dawood heeft overgeleverd dat Aisja (radia Allahoe 3anha) zei: 
Asma, de dochter van Aboe Bakr (radia Allahoe 3anhoe) kwam om 
Rasoel-Allah saws te zien en droeg een dunne jurk
Dus Rasoel-Allah saws draaide zich van haar weg en zei: 
O Asma, wanneer een vrouw de leeftijd van de menstruatie bereikt, mag geen deel van haar lichaam gezien worden behalve dit- en hij wees naar zijn gezicht en handen.


Zeker deze laatste is wel een duidelijk bewijs dat de Hoofddoek verplicht is.

Verder zou ik graag mijn mening geven over het feit dat in de westerse wereld een opinie is die zegt dat de hoofddoek synoniem staat aan onderdrukking?

Dat wij Moslima's een hoofddoek dragen omdat we het "moeten" van onze mannen.

Dit is complete waanzin.
Ik alleszins draag mijn Hoofddoek omdat ik het persoonlijk een bescherming vind tegen blikken op straat en de Fietna die daarbij komt kijken. 
Een bescherming tegen de blikken van mannen op sraat.
Ik draag mijn hoofddoek omdat de islam het voorschrijft maar in de eerste plaats omdat het mijn eigen keuze is.

Zelf ben ik bekeerd en geloof mij, ik krijg genoeg tegenwind van iedereen. Mijn eigen moeder zei me eens dat ik haar dochter niet meer was als ik een hoofddoek zou dragen.

Maar toch zet ik door, wegens mijn onvoorwaardelijk geloof in Allah (swt)
Voor mij is het een bescherming, ik word niet langer als een lustobject bekeken zoals vroeger, toen ik ongelovig was en erop los leefde. 
Hoofddoek is m.a.w voor mij helemaal geen onderdrukking! Meer een grotere vrijheid als ik eerlijk kan zijn. 

En natuurlijk zullen er vrouwen zijn die worden gedwongen door hun man maar goed, dit staat volledig buiten de Islam.
Het moet de vrouw haar eigen keuze zijn vind ik en niet onder dwang.

Ik vind heel die hoofddoek discussie echt wel overroepen... Want werkelijk? Wat hebben de nederlanders/belgen ? Nou last van dat wij ons haar bedekken op straat?
Vallen we hiermee iemand mee lastig?
Ik denk het niet hoor

Volgens mij is dit weer een geval van het toch maar kunnen vitten op de Islam. 
Een spijtige zaak...

Maar wij moeten vertrouwen hebben in Allah (swt) 
Hij is degene aan wie we ons moeten bewijzen, en niet aan alle anderen.
Wi moeten ons verdedigen t.o.v Allah (swt) op de dag des oordeels. 

Zusters, trek je niet te veel aan van reacties van anderen... Doe waar jij je goed bij voelt. 

Als afsluiter nog een gedichtje dat ik heb geschreven over de hoofddoek.


Wat is er nou ? 

Wat is er nou? Wat heb ik gedaan?
Ik kan niet eens rustig meer over straat gaan.

Wat is nou? Wat is er gebeurd?
Keer op keer word ik door jullie gekeurd.

Wat is er nou? Lijk ik zo raar?
Simpelweg, om het bedekken van mijn haar?

Werkelijk, mensen ik ben een normale vrouw.
Enkel met waarden, en aan mijn God een onvoorwaardelijke trouw.

Wat is nou? Waarom kijken jullie me zo aan?
Is het nou zo moeilijk te verstaan ?

Wat is er nou? Is het zo moeilijk te begrijpen? 
Dit is mijn manier tegen mannen die zich willen vergrijpen.

Wat is er nou ? Wij zijn geen weerloze vrouwen
Integendeel, we hebben een enorm zelfvertrouwen.

Wat is er nou? We worden niet onderdrukt.
Wie zegt van wel is n grote klucht.

Werkelijk mensen, ik ben een ware moslimvrouw.
Met zelfrespect, waarden en aan mijn God een onvoorwaardelijke trouw.

Ja, ik bedek mezelf tegen de lusten van een man en alle fietna op straat.
Ja, dat is waar het werkelijk om gaat!

Ja, ik draag een hoofddoek, dat is me verplicht maar in de eerste plaats een eigen keuze.
Mijn hoofddoek en ik, dat is mij leuze!

Geschreven door Yasmina 
[email protected]

__________________________________________________ __________

M'asalama.

Jullie zuster in de Islam.
Yasmina.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hallo Yasmina! Leuk dat je lid bent geworden van maroc.nl. Welkom! Ik hoop alleen dat je me niet verkeerd heb begrepen, ik heb niks tegen de islam, ik heb niks tegen hoofddoeken en ik heb er enorm respect voor dat je ondanks de mening van anderen toch je eigen weg gaat.  :petaf:   :petaf:  ! Om eerlijk te zijn doelde ik in mijn laatste posting niet op het _al dan niet verplicht zijn van de hoofddoek_ , maar op een ander aspect, nl. het feit dat geloofsuitingen serieus genomen dienen te worden en dat ik het niet goed vind dat _sommige_ vrouwen (het merendeel niet neem ik aan) alleen hoofddoeken dragen voor het oog van de wereld. Voordat je denkt dat ik een pleidooi ga houden voor het "zielige onderdrukte moslima"-cliche verhaaltje, zou ik je willen verzoeken om verder te lezen. Ik ben lid geworden van maroc.nl nadat ik een boekje over maroc.nl had gelezen met een greep uit postings over allerlei onderwerpen. Een moslimmeisje op het islamforum vertelde dat ze een paar jaar een hoofddoek had gedragen, maar dat niet meer deed omdat ze het geveol had dat het niet echt uit haar hart kwam, maar dat ze het deed om haar ouders gelukkig te maken. Wel vertelde ze dat ze in de toekomst weer een hoofddoek wilde gaan dragen, maar dan alleen als ze 100 % zeker wist dat ze het alleen voor haar geloof deed. Wat is jullie mening over dit aspect van de hoofddoek-discussie? Volgens mij kun je alleen zeker weten dat het uit je hart komt, als je familie of niet-islamitisch is, of je wel islamitisch heeft opgevoed, maar je verder vrij laat. Dan is er namelijk geen druk van buitenaf en kun je zuiver kijken naar hoe je er _echt_ over denkt.

Groeten en ik zie uit naar jullie reacties,


Roos.

P.S.

Wat zijn Koranieten? Zijn dat misschien mensen die de hadiths en de soenna niet erkennen en zich alleen op de Koran baseren?

----------


## Oeght_Yasmina

Salam aleikoem wa rahmatoellah wa baraktoe,

Ja, inderdaad een hoofddoek moet uit je hart komen, en niet omdat je het moet van je man of familie.
Je moet het doen omdat het ten eerste je eigen keuze is en ten tweede omwille van je geloof.

je kan bijvoorbeeld een hoofddoek dragen maar er verder geen gevoel bij hebben e.d 
Wel wij zullen dit niet zien en wij kunnen daar ook niet over oordelen f iemand nou wel of niet de hoofddoek draagt voor de schijn.

Maar! 

Allah (swt) ziet dit wel.

Ik denk dat het wel degelijk uit je hart kan komen, al ben je heel je leven islamitisch opgevoed geweest en niets anders gewoon geweest.

Ik ken persoonlijk een meisje, zij is Marokkaanse en Islamitisch opgevoed en zij is de Islaam grondig gaan bestuderen en thuis hebben ze het haar ook altijd meegegeven, maar waar ik naartoe wil gaan is dat zij toch die hoofddoek draagt omwille van haar geloof... mashAllah ik heb bewondering voor haar.

Haar vriendinnen dragen geen hoofddoek maar toch doet zij het wel en dat vind ik echt prachtig, dit is toch een voorbeeld dat ze het voor zichzelf doet.

Ze zegt letterlijk, ik weet dat ik goed zit, ik weet dat ik mijn hooffdoek draag voor mijn geloof en insha Allah later op de dag des oordeels word ik ervoor beloond.

en zo kan ik nog wel een aantal voorbeelden gegeven.

Het kan dus wel denk ik ik... maar dat is maar mijn mening  :Smilie:  

Om even te antwoorden op je andere vraag, 
De Korannieten dat zijn personen die inderdaad enkel de Qor'an volgen en de Soenna van de profeet (vzmh) verwerpen... Hadiths dus vanzelfsprekend.
Terwijl in de Qor'aan staat dat wij Moslims ons moeten houden aan de Qor'an EN Het gedrag dat de profeet (vzmh) toepaste vroeger... En hoe hij zich gedroeg dat staat vermeld in Hadiths en dat werwerpen zij ...

Dus het is duidelijk dat de Korannieten niet bepaald een goed voorbeeld zijn om het zacht uit te drukken.

Ik hoop je hiermee te hebben geholpen  :Smilie:  

Liefs,
M'asalama.
Yasmina.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hallo Yasmina! Leuk dat je zo snel hebt gereageerd! Ja, ik bedoelde hetzelfde als jij, namelijk dat het uit je hart moet komen. En uiteindelijk kan alleen God weten of je het echt meent of niet. En tja, wat die Koranieten betreft, in iedere godsdienst heb je verschillende stromingen, daar kan ik niet zoveel over zeggen.... Maar wel bedankt dat je het me even hebt uitgelegd, hoor. Ik bedoelde trouwens niet dat je het niet echt kan menen als islamitisch bent opgevoed. Maar kijk, hoe zal ik het uitleggen..... Mijn moeder (protestants-christelijk) en mijn vader (atheist, ex-communist) hebben me christelijk opgevoed, maar ze hebben me altijd vrij gelaten. Ze hebben dus nooit gezegd "dit of dat mag niet" of "andere geloven zijn van de duivel." Daarom weet ik dat mijn keuze voor het christendom oprecht is en niet ingegeven door druk van buiten. Maar natuurlijk zullen deze dingen in veel gevallen ook samenvallen. En alle hoofddoekdragende moslima's die ik hier tot nu toe heb gesproken, doen het uit eigen vrije wil, maar ik wilde alleen duidelijk maken dat het niet altijd rozengeur en maneschijn is, dat er vrouwen zijn die hier wel problemen mee hebben, that's all. Maar in ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie,

Ma'asalama,

Roosje.

----------


## sjo

indi-suri-japa-roosje........

Je hebt gelijk hoor Rosoe....."alla pier tifi no laffoe"

groeten
sjo

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hee Sjo,
ben jij ook Surinaams?

Groeten,

Roos.

----------


## sjo

Niet echt, Mi Switi, maar ik heb er van alles mee........
teveel om op te noemen

groeten
sjo

je bent een aanwinst hier..... :Smilie:

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Nou Sjo,
bedankt voor het compliment. Ik lever graag een positieve bijdrage.

Groeten,

Roos.

----------


## sjo

Dat lukt je wonderlijk goed......

groeten 
sjo

----------


## magrabia

:zwaai:  Dit vind ik niet normaal!
Als jij Najib zo met jouw bewijzen aankomt,zou ik zeggen: neem dit advies van mij aan: Bestudeer de koran zelf! dan kom je vanzelf wel achter of de hoofdoek verplicht is of niet. Wat voor mij wel zo is!

Ik begrijp trouwens niet dat een moslim zo kan denken als jij!

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Beste Magrabia, ik heb begrip voor je standpunt. Maar het zou je sieren als je Najibs standpunt ook zou respecteren. Zoveel mensen, zoveel meningen. En nogmaals bedankt voor het compliment, Sjo.


En alvast iedereeen een *GELUKKIG NIEUWJAAR!* 


Groeten,

Roos.

----------


## tetouangirl

Indygirl roosje,dus jij vind dat je iemands standpunt moet respecteren ook als is het in contras met de islam?en vooral als iemand(dus naijib) mensen probeert te overtuigen van zijn (foute )intepretatie van de koran ,ook al denk ik dat hij die niet heeft gelezen,want anders zou hij wel wat anders beweren.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Beste Tetouangirl, ik begrijp dat jij als moslima het niet met Najibs standpunt eens bent. Ik ben zelf christelijk en hier op maroc.nl kom ik veel mensen tegen die het helemaal niet, of niet helemaal met mijn levensvisie eens zijn. Maar in plaats van te kijken naar wat mij van die mensen _scheidt_ , kijk ik liever naar wat we gemeen hebben. Ik denk dat dat positiever is. Kijk, je kunt wel zeggen: het is niet in overeenstemming met de islam, maar b.v. de Koranieten zeggen van wel en zij zijn toch ook moslims, of niet? Volgens mij kun je liever met elkaar in gesprek blijven dan elkaar veroordelen. Alleen God kent de absolute Waarheid omtrent alles, dus wij mensen moeten niet doen alsof wij het recht hebben andere mensen te veroordelen, of kunnen bepalen wie het beste leeft. Naar mijn bescheiden mening (  :Wink:  ) dan.

Groetjes,

Roos.

----------


## magrabia

:gniffel:  
Beste roosje, jij hebt het wel over elkaars standpunt accepteren en respecteren, maar ik wil je hierbij erop wijzen dat wat ik schreef MIJN standpunt was en die dien jij ook te respecteren, wat jij volgens mij niet echt doet als ik jow berichten lees. mijn advies aan jou: Als je iets beweert, moet jij diegene zijn die het eerst zo doet.
Gegroet
Magrabia

----------


## mudjahied

Alleen God kent de absolute Waarheid omtrent alles, dus wij mensen moeten niet doen alsof wij het recht hebben andere mensen te veroordelen, of kunnen bepalen wie het beste leeft. Naar mijn bescheiden mening ( ) dan.
Roosje.
------------------------------------------------------------------
Salaam 'ala manie taba'a lhoeda.
Vrede met diegene die de ware leiding volgt.

Beste broeders en zusters,
Allah heeft de mens intellect gegeven, de inteligentie om de waarheid te zoeken en te kunnen oordelen tussen goed en slecht, om zo de waarheid te kunnen vinden.
Het enige wat je hoeft te doen is de moeite nemen om te zoeken.
Wij moeten inderdaad niet net alsof doen dat wij het recht hebben om iemand te veroordelen, of kunnen bepalen wie het beste leeft.
Niet net alsof doen, nee echt doen.

De joden en de christenen veroordelen de moslims wel maar dat mag, maar omdat wij moslims zijn mogen we dat niet.
Als de Joden en de christenen hun intellect eens zouden gebruiken dan zouden ze er snel achter komen dat hun geloof gebaseerd is op een boek dat geschreven en herschreven en herkauwd is, een boek waar toevoegingen in zijn geslopen en weglatingen in hebben plaatsgevonden.
Een boek dat niet Gods openbaring genoemd mag worden. maar nee je mag niet oordelen!
Als je zoekt en je vindt de waarheid? mag je dan oordelen dat diegene die de waarheid niet volgt fout zit?
Nee hou de waarheid voor je zelf!
is dat God zijn bedoeling geweest?
k dacht t niet.
De mensen zijn broeders en zusters van elkaar en behoren elkaar op de juiste pad te wijzen.
Het spijt me Roos maar jou bescheiden mening is fout.
Ik respecteer m wel maar de waarheid moet gezegd worden, en de waarheids is hard.
En wat je zei over Korannieten dat dat ook moslims zijn..........
Nee dat zijn geen Moslims, en zij hebben er zelf voor gekozen om geen moslims te zijn want ze hebben zichzelf de naam Koranniet gegeven, terwijl Allah ons de naam Moslim heeft gegeven.
Ik denk dat je jou oordeel over mij nu ook wel klaar zult hebben, maar het verschil is dat ik mijn oordeel durf te geven, en jij en de meeste mensen met jou bang zijn om niet aardig gevonden te worden of misschien extreem gevonden te worden.
Nogmaals de waarheid is hard, maar die moet gezegd worden.
Joden en Christenen en niet geloveigen zowiezo zitten fout!!!
dat is mijn mening en mijn oordeel na lang en grondig onderzoek.
Een mening of oordeel kun je pas geven als je overtuigd bent van de waarheid daarvan en dat ben ik, en als iedereen zelf onderzoek doet naar de betrouwbaarheid van de monotheistische geloven dan zal deze precies de zelfde conclusies trekken als mij.

Kennis is datgene wat je opdoet om mensen te helpen en niet datgene om mensen mee te kwetsen.

En als iemand zich gekwetst voelt excuses maar de waarheid is hard (nogmaals)

Vrede met diegenen die de ware leiding volgen.

----------


## bahar

In de koran staat misschien niet dat je een hoofdoek moet gaan dragen maar je mag niet aantrekkelijk zijn tegen over mannen. En daarom is het een beetje logisch dat jij je haren gaat bedeken.

bahar

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hee Magrabia ik respecteer je mening wat betreft de hoofddoek volledig en zonder enige reserve, dat meen ik echt, maar ik vind het alleen niet prettig dat jij Najibs mening niet respecteert. Je kunt er wel anders over denken, maar hij heeft ook het recht om te vinden dat een hofddoek niet verplicht is. En Mudjahied, christenen mogen moslims niet veroordelen, want:

Van het christendom mag de ene mens de andere niet veroodelen. Want Jezus, voor ons christenen dus onze Messias, zei eens het volgende:" Oordeelt niet opdat gij niet geoordeelt worden, want zowaar ik zeg u: met de maat waarmee gij meet, zult gij voorzeker gemeten worden." In hedendaags Nederlands:"Oordeel niet opdat je niet geoordeelt wordt, want de eisen die je aan een ander stelt, zullen aan jezelf gesteld worden." Daarmee bedoelde hij dus: Je kunt wel een ander veroordelen, maar als jij dan zelf later een fout maakt, zul je net zo hard veroordeelt worden. (door de mensen) Jezus legde er altijd de nadruk op dat alleen aan God een oordeel mag zijn. Bij verschillende gebeurtenissen wees hij daarop. Dat is een van de hoekstenen van het christendom. Dat de meeste christenen (waaronder ik vaak ook) er in de praktijk niet naar leven, is een andere zaak. maar het gaat mij niet zozeer om het verschik in geloof. het gata mij erom, dat alleen God het recht heeft om te oordelen, omdat Hij alleen alwijs, almachtig en algoed is en alles voor 1000000000000000000000000000000000% zuiver kan bekijken, beter nog dan jij of ik me kan voorstellen. Doen alsof jij dat ook kan, Mudjahied, is je op een lijn stellen met God. ik neem toch niet aan dat dat jouw bedoeling is. En verder, zou je zo vriendelijk willen zijn om de Bijbel en de Thora, die helige boeken zijn voor velen over de hele wereld niet te beschrijven als "een boek dat geschreven en herschreven en herkauwd is en waarin fouten en weglatingen zijn geslopen". Hiermee kwets je mij en vele anderen. Ook al ben ik geen moslima, ik zou uit respect voor de islam en de moslims NOOIT zo over de Koran praten en van jou verwacht ik hetzelfde respect. Het gaat dus niet om je mening, want daar heb je evenveel recht op als ik en die is niet per definitie meer of minder waard dan de mijne, maar het draait om respect voor de ander. En ik had het gevoel dat het daar in je laatste posting aan ontbrak.

Groeten,

Roos.

----------


## mudjahied

EdV zo maar even terzijde.

Ed laat het ook maar terzijde.



Roos.


De israelische geschiedenis leert ons dat de boeken in de tijd van nebacudnezar :alle gelovige israelische boeken: verbrand zijn bij een algehele boekverbranding.

En Ezra herschreef deze.
Ik zal wel een keer de juiste stukken uit jewish enc: voor je opschrijfen.

Ezra herschreef de boeken met 5 andere schrijfers in 40 dagen schreven zij 204 boeken.
kijken we nu naar de bijbel en de thora zoals we die nu kennen dan vinden wij geen 204 boeken terug.
maar datgene wat we terugvinden in de bijbel getuigt ervan dat dit niet het boek kan zijn dat aan mozes geopenbaard was of, je kunt niet eens zeggen dat het het boek is dat Ezra herschreven heeft want hij schreef 204 boeken n waar zijn die vandaag de dag?

Ook bevat de bijbel van tegenwoordig zoveel tegenspraken, waardoor het eigenlijk een schande is om dit een boek gods te noemen.
God is duidelijk en wil ons niet laten dwalen en de schepper die perfect is kan niet een boek naar de mensheid sturen die vol tegenspraken en onjuistheden zit.

ik zet dat hele verhaal wat ik al een keer in een van mijn boekjes heb geschreven voor jou en de rest die dit interessant vinden nog wel een keer hier neer en oordeel dan zelf maar.
Het is niet mijn bedoeling om iemand te kwetsen maar de waarheid zal ik zeker zeggen, al doet de waarheid soms wel wat pijn.
moehiem

vrede met diegenen die ware leiding volgen.

salaam ,ala manie tab,a lhoeda.

----------


## magrabia

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door indygirl_roosje_ 
[B]Hee Magrabia ik respecteer je mening wat betreft de hoofddoek volledig en zonder enige reserve, dat meen ik echt, maar ik vind het alleen niet prettig dat jij Najibs mening niet respecteert. Je kunt er wel anders over denken, maar hij heeft ook het recht om te vinden dat een hofddoek niet verplicht is. 

Deste roosje
Naijb heeft zeker het recht om de hoofddoek niet NODIG OF NIET GOED te vinden, maar dat moet hij baseren op wat hij ervan denkt en niet valselijk baseren op deKORAN. Wat hij nu doet is men vertellen dat in koran staat dat de hoofddoek niet nodig is, terwijl dat er wel degelijk staat.
Waar het mij om gaat is dat hij met feitelijke onjuistheden komt en daar erger ik me aan, omdat hij volgens mij niet eens weet wat er in de koran staat. Naar aanleiding van zijn feitjes.
Voor de rest: tuurlijk respecteer ik andersman mening, maar leugens tolereer ik niet!

Groetjes  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## mudjahied

Salaam ,ala manie taba,a lhoeda


Edv: ongelovige en dus oneerbare vrouwen" 

Dit zijn jou woorden Eddie,

Hoe zal je vriendin hierop reageren als ze ziet dat jij dit zegt foei.

Ongelovige en dus oneerbare vrouwen, ongelovig is niet meteen oneerbaar maar als jij dat zegt. Zonder geloof is de drempel tot het slechte gewoon lager, niet voor jou hoor jij staat daarboven merk ik wel...0....good for you.

een leven zonder geloof is als een leven zonder ziel
een leven van najagen van aardse geneugten met een onbevredigend einde.


Beste EdV.

Moge Allah jou duistere hart verlichten met het lich van Islam en wil je dit niet, dan gun ik je nog meer doornen in je ogen dan alleen die van het hoofddoekje, zoals ik al eerder typte.

een verlicht hart met geloof is een hart dat vrij is, 
een hart zonder geloof zit gevangen tussen aarde en graf.

Ik wil je het een ander wel uitleggen maar ik heb gezien dat een heleboel mensen voor mij dat al hebben geprobeerd.
de text die jij gelezen hebt betreft het hoofddoekje paste bij jou visie, 
Jij ziet het door jou ogen, ik kan je moeilijk door de ogen van een moslim laten kijken jammer genoeg.
daarom zul je het niet kunnen begrijpen beste Ed, en dat is niet vanwege je intelligentie maar van je tekort aan visie en inlevings vermogen.

Vrede met diegenen die de ware leiding volgen.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

O.K., Magrabia, wij begrijpen elkaar! (  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  ) En Mudjahied, in de Koran staan ook tegenstrijdigheden. Maar ik respecteer de Koran, omdat het ean heilig boek is voor honderden miljoenen mensen. Het zou je sieren als je de Bijbel ook zou respecteren.

Groeten,

Roos.

----------


## mudjahied

roos; ) En Mudjahied, in de Koran staan ook tegenstrijdigheden.


graag zou ik van jou willen weten welke tegenstrijdigheden jij in de koran gevonden hebt, als je die uberhaupt leest.


beste EdV; 
ik laat me liever niet verleiden tot het maken van opmerkingen die jij niet zult begrijpen, waardoor ik jou gevoel van ergernis alleen maar sterker maak.
Ik heb t gevoel dat ik jou een beetje onrustig heb gemaakt met mijn opmerkingen die voortkomen uit mijn kennis en mijn visie, misschien dat je nu aan het zoeken gaat naar wat veel moslim/as jou proberen duidelijk te maken beterft hoofddoekje
ik vond het al heel wat dat je de tijdf genomen had om een stukje over het hoofddoekje in de koran te lezen. hmmm
misschien komt het ooit goed.

doe kennis op over het onderwerp waarover jij in discussie gaat en maybe ik hoop t zul je wat begrip op kunnen brengen voor een moslim/a, of mischien ...........

vrede met diegene die de ware leiding volgen.

----------


## T...

Najib,

Het is maar dat ik in het bijzijn ben van mijn vader,dat ik het netjes hou.Anders zou ik ongetwijfeld de vloer met je aanvegen.

Heb jij ooit eens gehoord dat oumana Ghadigja de vrouw van onze heilge profeet Mohammed (vzmh) onbedekt de straat op ging?
Ik heb het over de vrouw der vrouwen, een edele en trotse dame die het voorrecht heeft gehad om getrouwd te zijn met de meest heilige persoon die op deze aardbol heeft mogen rondlopen....

Heb jij ooit eens gehoord noch gelezen dat deze vrouw OOIT eens zonder hidjab de straten van Mekka heeft bewandeld?

Er zijn sinds de profeet duizenden Moslim 2oulama geweest die de heilige Koraan helemaal hebben omgespit en proberen te vertalen zodat ook zulke mongolen als jou het kunnen begrijpen!!
En dan nog probeer jij zulke onzin te verkondigen.2oulama zijn niet verkaaste Marokkaantjes met een baantje als aspergeplukker als jou.
Ik heb het over mannen die hun hele leven hebben toegewijd aan de Islam.
En er is GEEN 1 geweest die met zo een kankeridee naar voren is gekomen.

Ga eens naar je eigen vader toe en stel hem dezelfde hypothese die jij hier probeert te verkondigen.Ik vraag mij af of jij dan ooit eens welkom zult zijn in dat huis.

Wie denk jij wel wie jij bent in hemelsnaam,hier het woord van Allah een beetje proberen te veranderen?

Ik vind dit diep triest......


T.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Ach Ed, niet iedereen lust kennelijk honing. Sommige mensen hebben kennelijk liever azijn. Maarja, ik ben nou eenmaal niet zo'n azijnig typ; ik bedoel, ik ben wel duidelijk, maar niet onaardig. En als mensen negatief zijn of mij onheus bejegenen probeer ik te denken aan wat er in de Bijbel staat "Zalig zijt gij wanneer men liegende allerlei kwaad van u spreekt om mijnentwil; verblijdt u en verheugt u, want uw loon is groot in de hemelen" of aan wat er in de Koran staat "Verdraag geduldig wat zij zeggen". Maar ik snap niet waarom je zo heftig reageert op T., hij redeneert gewoon vanuit zijn geloofsovertuiging en dat is toch zijn goed recht? Of niet soms?

Groeten,

Roos.

----------


## elfirdous

wil je je mening geven dan moet je daar eerst zelf van overtuigd zijn.
waar heb je het trouwens vandaan??? 
want ik ben nieuwsgiereg van waar je het hebt, in de koran staat het in ieder geval niet. ben je een fan van hirsie ali? ik verwacht wel een antwoord.

----------


## sjo

T is goed geintegreerd als ik zijn K..woorden lees. Nog even dan volgt assimilatie.
De Profeet (awsd) was helemaal geen heilige persoon.....in ieder geval niet in de zin van zondeloosheid. Daar heeft de beste man trouwens nooit aanspraak willen maken. Hij deed genoeg dingen waarvoor hij de genadige God om vergeving moest smeken......dus hoezo heilig ?

Hij vertelde zijn mensen dat hij net als zij was.
Hij is op dat punt op geen enkele wijze te vergelijken met Jezus
die wel zondenvrij was, en ook wel zijn moest, want hoe zou hij voor anderen kunnen boeten als hij zelf niet zuiver was

groeten
sjo

PS. tracht eens te schrijven zonder grofheden. Dat zal je echt beter bevallen en het traint je sociale vaardigheden.

----------


## hassa046

Helaas is dit een van de vele bedachte verzinsels die toegeschreven zijn aan de islam. God is heel duidelijk in de Koran over wat wel of niet mag. Ik meen me te herinneren dat de passage waar over een sluier wordt gesproken alleen maar ging over de dochters van Mohammed (VZMH). De reden hiervoor is ook heel eenvoudig. Omdat hij als religieus leider zeer veel mannen over de vloer kreeg was dat alleen maar ter bescherming van de vrouwen(het belangrijkste), de mannen die op bezoek kwamen en zichzelf. Dat heeft daarom ook totaal niet te maken met een hoofddoek.

Dit is een verzinsel van een gefabriceerde hadith.

Vergeet niet dat God geen hypocriet en of de chaos-theorie praktizeerde. Als God wilde dat de vrouwen een hoofddoek droegen, dan had hij deze al aan Eva gegeven, de Joden, de Christenen en alle andere religies. En niet alleen maar aan ons.

De oorsprong van de hoofdoek ligt totaal anders.
Tijdens de islam was in Perzi een hooofddoek voor de perzische vrouwen een vorm van status. Hoe hoger de status hoe hoger de hoed. Dat was zelfs bij de mannen te zien. Het gewone volk (en de slaven) hadden zelfs helemaal geen een op. Toen een een of andere idioot bedacht van "Oh.. dat kan de Islam ook een hogere status geven. Dat kunnen we wel gebruiken. Wij zijn tenslotte superieur aan anderen" is dat klakkeloos overgenomen en zie je tegenwoordig de meest weerzinwekkende varianten daarop (kijk maar naar Afganistan). Daarbij wilden we ook graag aan de mensen laten zien waartoe we behoorden. Aangezien tegelijkertijd de vrouw werd gedegradeerd van een gelijke aan de man tot een vergelijking met een ezel en een hond, heeft men dat a.h.v. de hadith verplicht gesteld.

Iedereen is vrij te doen en laten wat die wil. Mijn vrouw draagt sinds kort een hoofddoek, maar niet vanzelfsprekend. Ik heb daar diverse persoonlijke voorwaarden gesteld. En de belangrijkste ervan is dat zij zelf de keuze voor zich maakt waar zij zich het prettigst bij voelt. Ik zal haar niet veroordelen of zij hem opdoet of niet. Is ook niet aan mij. Zolang ze maar achter haar eigen motieven en principen staat.

Dat neemt niet weg dat ik van mijn standpunt afwijk. Ik ben sterk van mening dat een hoofdoek totaal niets met de echte Islam te maken heeft. Het is te vergelijken met de engelse bolhoeden, en de Amerikaanse baseball petjes.

Laterz.

----------


## bini

:nerd:   :lachu:  vrouwen worden verplicht een hoofddoek te dragen enkel en alleen om hun haren te bedekken.
Het haar wordt gezien als het meest kostbare en heilige deel van het lichaam en dient dus afgeschermd te worden van andermans ogen  :zwaai:   :lachu:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door bini_ 
> *  vrouwen worden verplicht een hoofddoek te dragen enkel en alleen om hun haren te bedekken.
> Het haar wordt gezien als het meest kostbare en heilige deel van het lichaam en dient dus afgeschermd te worden van andermans ogen    *


Sorry, voor mijn onbegrip, maar met welk doel? Wat is de logica erachter? 
Biologisch gezien zijn haren precies hetzelfde als nagels. moet ik mijn nagels dan ook bedekken?

Dat je je schaamstreek en daarmee ook het haar bedekt ok, dat is logisch maar hoofdhaar. Ik zie het verband niet. Ik zou niet weten wat er dan zo speciaal is aan het haar. 
De redenering van jou verklaart ook het verbod op het knippen van haar. Leg me dat eens uit.

Salaam

----------


## sjo

Elke vrouwenhaar is een schaamhaar......op elk lichaamsdeel.

Als een man hitsig wordt door de aanblik van een mooie vrouw dan ligt de schuld daarvan bij die dame......
Zij dient zich te bedekken. Kan die man daar iets aan doen soms ?
Allah heeft hem zo gemaakt
1 + 1 = 2

duidelijk ?

groeten
sjo

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *Elke vrouwenhaar is een schaamhaar......op elk lichaamsdeel.
> 
> Als een man hitsig wordt door de aanblik van een mooie vrouw dan ligt de schuld daarvan bij die dame......
> Zij dient zich te bedekken. Kan die man daar iets aan doen soms ?
> Allah heeft hem zo gemaakt
> 1 + 1 = 2
> 
> duidelijk ?
> ...


Sorry dat vind ik zo bekrompen als wat.

En niet elke haar is een schaamhaar. Pak de medisch boeken ermaar bij.

Een man hoort niet hitsig te worden van alles wat ie ziet. Dus jij zult ook de mening hebben dat een man geen blaam treft als hij vreemd gaat, maar dat het de schuld is van de vrouw.

En ja een man kan daar iets aan doen. Net zoals God de vrouw verplicht om haar ogen neer te slaan en haar maagdelijkheid te bewaren, geld dit ook voor de man. God heeft hiervoor een apparte soera in de koran togevoegd.

We zijn tenslotte mensen en geen dieren. Je hoort jezelf in bedwang te houden en niet alleen maar met je pik te denken.
Controle over de Nifs.


Salaam.

----------


## Hannan22

Assalaam wa aileikum broeders en zusters

Als het niet verplicht is om een hoofddoek te dragen, waarom bidden alle moslimvrouwen met een hoofddoek? Misschien moet je maar ook tegen je vrouw zeggen als jullie op bedevaart gaan dat ze geen sluier hoeft te dragen, we zullen zien of je vrouw een stap zal zetten (zonder moeilijkheden) op Allah's heilige grond



Het is wel zo dat het voor een vrouw verplicht is om een sluier te dragen en ze moet ook haar boezem verbergen, dus niet alleen maar een stukje stof op je haar maar ook over je boezem.

En zeggen dat iets mag in de Islam terwijl het zo niet is = SHIRK


So think twice b4 u say something that does not make any sense  :boos:  !!!!

----------


## whazzup

vouwen die een hoofddoek dragen zijn niet goed bij hun hoofd!
mijn oma van 83 droeg er ooit eentje maar heeft hem in de jaren 50 al afgedaan....

als die doek er is om de schoonheid te bedekken, dan is dat des temeer een rede om hem af te doen. schoonheid (haar) moet gezien worden! zo werkt dat hier in het westen, if you've got it, show it! kijk maar eens in een tijdschrift of op de tv!

bevalt deze levenswijze je niet, dan ben je hier niet op de goede plek..
dit is namelijk het vrije westen! en dan zullen er veel zeggen; ja vrij dus ik mag een hoofddoek dragen. fout antwoord. het goede moet zijn: vrij dus je hoeft geen hoofddoek meer te dragen, wake up moslimvrouwen...
doe die stofdoek toch af! zo kom je nooit aan een europese man die je niet onderdrukt!

feminisme is hier alweer achter de rug, de meeste europese vrouwen zitten echt niet te wachten op een nieuwe golf onderdrukte vrouwen die nog moeten emanciperen.

kijk naar istanboel, daar draagt niemand een hoofddoek!

dus hoofddoek af of opzouten!!!!!!!!!! tenzij je heel erg lelijk bent, maar draag dan wel die gezichts-beddekende......


 :wohaa:

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door whazzup_ 
> *vouwen die een hoofddoek dragen zijn niet goed bij hun hoofd!
> mijn oma van 83 droeg er ooit eentje maar heeft hem in de jaren 50 al afgedaan....
> 
> als die doek er is om de schoonheid te bedekken, dan is dat des temeer een rede om hem af te doen. schoonheid (haar) moet gezien worden! zo werkt dat hier in het westen, if you've got it, show it! kijk maar eens in een tijdschrift of op de tv!
> 
> bevalt deze levenswijze je niet, dan ben je hier niet op de goede plek..
> dit is namelijk het vrije westen! en dan zullen er veel zeggen; ja vrij dus ik mag een hoofddoek dragen. fout antwoord. het goede moet zijn: vrij dus je hoeft geen hoofddoek meer te dragen, wake up moslimvrouwen...
> doe die stofdoek toch af! zo kom je nooit aan een europese man die je niet onderdrukt!
> ...



Ik weet wel het antwoord hierop. Zowel voor de strenge moslims als de ruimdenkende.

Iedereen mag voor zichzelf en alleen maar voorzichzelf bepalen of hij hem op wil doen of niet. Maar respecteer een andersdenkende of anders doende.

Ik denk dat we dan een stuk beter met elkaar op kunnen schieten.


Als je wilt dat mensen je respecteren ongeacht je geloof, huidskleur of sexe, dan dien je ook de andersdenkende te respecteren.


Laterzzz

----------


## whazzup

respect;

het grote toverwoord van iedereen die juist geen respect hebben voor anderen...zoals de meeste moslims geen respect kunnen opbrengen voor de leefwijze die de gemiddelde nederlander erop na houdt.

als moslimvrouwen respect hadden voor wat feministische vrouwen hier voor de vrijheid van de vrouw hebben gedaan hadden ze dat ding al lang afgedaan!


geef mij 1 reden om respect te heben voor een vrouw die anno 2003 in west europa een hoofddoek draagt?!

----------


## HijabiLady

Omdat moslimvrouwen de lijn van de feministen volgen. Ze vechten voor hun princiepes en blijven daar ook achter staan ondanks alle tegenstand.
Hoofddoekdragend Nederland staat voor haar ideeen, vecht voor haar recht een hoofddoek te dragen ondanks alle tegenstand die ze daarbij krijgen. Of die tegenstand nou komt van mensen zoals jij, of van mensen die naar je spugen op straat, de hoofddoek blijft op. Waarom? Omdat we dat WILLEN. En omdat het ons RECHT is.
Vroeger vochten vrouwen om te mogen werken, wij vechten om de kleding te dragen waar we ons prettig in voelen. Mijn lichaam is mijn zaak, en daar hebben anderen niks mee te maken.

----------


## whazzup

de hoofddoek is het symbool van de onderdrukking van de vrouw, opgelegd door mannen, de koran is immers door mannen geschreven.

als je recht is om onderdrukt te zijn; so be it.

ben je echt vrij en vecht je voor je rechten als vrije vrouw dan doe je hem af.

de hoofddoek is namelijk geen recht, maar een plicht volgens de leer van de islam!

----------


## HijabiLady

Vrouwen worden niet onderdrukt door de Islam meneer de middeleeuwer. Vrouwen worden onderdrukt door mannen die geen verstand hebben van de Islam. 
De Qur'an is door God geopenbaard en God kent Zijn scheplselen het beste en Hij weet ook wat het beste voor ons is.
De Islam, beschermt de vrouw.

En als jij gaat bepalen wat vrijheid is, wat voor vrijheid is dat dan??? Dit is vrijheid want ik bepaal dat dat vrijheid is? Klinkt mij in de oren als dwang.

Hoofddoek dragen daar kies ik voor, dat wil ik graag en dat doe ik ook. Hoofddoek dragen is het recht van de vrouw, het is ons privelege waar we dankbaar voor zijn. Wie ben jij om van ons af te pakken waar we van houden? Wie ben jij om te bepalen dat we er niet van mogen houden??
Raar idee van vrijheid vind ik dat.

Kom ik trouwens erg onderdrukt over???????

----------


## sjo

Democratie bestaat hieruit dat je het recht hebt om je eigen onderdrukker te kiezen.
Houd maar lekker op, dat identiteits-bewijs. Het maakt in ieder geval duidelijk dat je niet beschikbaar bent.

groeten
sjo

----------


## whazzup

hoezo recht, het is een plicht, het moet van je geloof!

waarschijnlijk ben je te onintelligent om dat te zien...


als het zo geweldig is om er 1 te dragen, waarom doen westerse vrouwen het dan niet vrijwillig?

----------


## HijabiLady

Nou Sjo in mijn geval ben ik niet beschikbaar nee. Ik ben namelijk al getrouwd, er zijn ook ongetrouwde meisjes die hoofddoeken dragen, maar die willen over het algemeen niet met een niet-moslim trouwen, dat klopt.

Vanuit de Islam is de hoofddoek verplicht ja. Maar je kiest er zelf voor om moslim te zijn. En eenmaal moslim kies je er ook voor om wel of niet een hoofddoek te dragen. Je ziet toch ook moslimmeisjes zonder hoofddoek? 

En het is inderdaad geweldig ja. Ik ken heel veel westerse, Hollandse vrouwen die moslim zijn geworden en er vrijwillig eentje dragen. Ik zal het je nog stereker vertellen: ik ben er zelf een. Twee en een half jaar geleden ben ik moslim geworden, en ik draag nu bijna 2 jaar een hoofddoek. En dat doe ik graag. Ik zal er ook altijd voor blijven vechten om en hoofddoek te mogen dragen.

Er zijn zelfs Nederlandse vrouwen die er voor kiezen om een gezichtssluier te dragen. Dat zal je waarschijnlijk nog meer verbazen maar het is echt zo.

Mannen zijn trouwens vaker tegen het dragen van een hoofddoek of sluier dan dat ze een vrouw daartoe aanmoedigen, laat staan dwingen.

Ik ken zat gevallen waarin een man zijn vrouw en dochters afraad of zelfs verbied een hoofddoek te dragen. Dat doen ze omdat ze bang zijn dat hun vrouw zal worden lastiggevallen of omdat ze bang zijn verkeerd over te komen. Ik vind dat erg jammer. 
Vrouwen die een gezichtssluier willen dragen vinden bijna altijd weerstand van hun man of ouders op hun pad. Hun mannen willen het niet hebben, omdat ze het gevaarlijk vinden. Ook zijn ze bang om voor terorrist versleten te worden, of om hun baan kwijt te raken. Ik ken ouders die de hoofddoeken en sluiers van hun dochters is stukjes scheurden.

Van meisjes of vrouwen die van hun man een hoofddoek moeten dragen, die ken ik eiegenlijk niet. Daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord, en ik ken er echt een hoop.

----------


## tetouangirl

mashallah,hijabiLady,ga zo door!  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## whazzup

je lult uit je nek, er bestaan geen westerse vrouwen die zich hebben bekeerd en nu een hofddoek dragen.

nederlandse vrouwen die ervoor kiezen een gezichtssluier te dragen?! in volendam zeker!

wat een gelul zeg....

het is echt een smet voor nederland dat al die onderdrukte of domme mutsen met zo'n snotlap op een hoofd rondlopen.

het wordt tijd voor een anti hoofdoek actie groep!

----------


## HijabiLady

Ow nee? Bestaan die niet??????//


Hier heb je foto's






wil je hun verhalen lezen:
Rijker leven

Het Parool, 24 december 2001 



Ze vieren niet langer kerst en verjaardagen, ze bidden vijf keer per dag, vasten tijdens de ramadan en dragen een hoofddoek. Drie Amsterdamse vrouwen die bekeerden tot de islam vertellen hoe ze tot die beslissing kwamen.

Vroeger vierde Hayat Bahous (36) Kerstmis. Met familiediners, een be zoek aan de nachtmis en kerstbomen. Dat was in de tijd dat ze nog Japke heette. Tegenwoordig is het kerstfeest vervangen door het suikerfeest en heet Japke in Marokkaanse kringen Hayat.


Hayat is grafisch vormgever, werkt vier dagen per week op de communicatie-afdeling van een onderzoeksbureau - waar ze haar nog altijd kennen als Japke - en heeft twee kinderen. Ruim vijf jaar geleden bekeerde ze tot islam, en dat was, stelt ze, de beste beslissing die ze ooit nam.


In haar huis, waar Marokkaanse banken staan en schilderijen van gesluierde vrouwen aan de muur hangen, legt ze uit hoe ze daartoe kwam en hoe het haar leven drastisch, maar in positieve zin, veranderde.


Religie speelde altijd al een rol in haar leven, zegt ze, terwijl ze mintthee inschenkt. Met een theoloog als moeder kon dat ook bijna niet anders en bovendien woonde ze tijdens haar jeugd een jaar in Jeruzalem, waar ze de drie grote godsdiensten beter leerde kennen. En eigenlijk, als ze terugkijkt, was ze toen al gefascineerd door de Arabische taal en cultuur. Iets dat nooit meer verdween.


De overstap naar islam werd versneld toen ze zeven jaar geleden haar Marokkaanse man ontmoette. Ze was in die tijd bezig met spiritualiteit, maar dat leverde haar niet wat ze wilde. Het was een bezoek aan een moskee, met haar schoonzusje in Marokko, dat haar het gevoel bezorgde te hebben gevonden wat ze zocht. De aanwezigheid in de moskee maakte haar 'kalm'.


Islam gaf haar, toen ze het beetje bij beetje leerde kennen, 'richting'. Het bleek een complete manier van leven, een religie die het dagelijks leven doordrenkt, wat maakt dat men bewuster leeft, aldus Hayat die werd geboren in Amsterdam.


''Ik heb het gevoel dat islam praktischer is dan bijvoorbeeld het christendom. In de kerk luister je naar een preek, je zingt soms een liedje, vervolgens ga je weer naar huis. Islam is veel intensiever en dat vind ik prettig. Soms denken mensen dat islam veel regeltjes kent, en ja, er zijn inderdaad dingen verplicht, maar je moet ze wl uit vrije wil doen.''


Naast de richtlijnen die islam biedt voor veel dagelijkse zaken - zoals de omgang met familie en buren - was het ook de individuele verantwoordelijkheid van moslims die Hayat aansprak. ''Uiteindelijk ben je zlf verantwoordelijk voor de dingen die je doet, je hoeft aan niemand verantwoording af te leggen, enkel aan Allah.'' Dat aspect geeft Hayat een gevoel van veiligheid.


''Soms denken mensen dat het een teken van zwakte is dat ik moslim ben geworden. Maar het is zeker niet zo dat ik het anders niet zou redden in dit leven. Je moet juist sterk zijn om het vol te houden. Maar ik kan me mijn leven zonder islam nu niet meer voorstellen.''Pas anderhalf jaar na de ontmoeting met haar man legde Hayat daadwerkelijk de geloofsbelijdenis af en weer later besloot ze een hoofddoek te gaan dragen, waarmee ze aan de buitenwereld liet zien dat ze moslim was. ''Je moet het stukje bij beetje opbouwen, je moet je leven langzaam opnieuw inrichten. Want je moet alles wat je verandert ook cht zelf willen.''


De overstap heeft haar uiteindelijk 'sterker en zekerder' gemaakt. ''En rustiger. Natuurlijk, ik ben ook ouder geworden, maar islam heeft zeker een rol gespeeld in die veranderingen.'' Hayat was overigens ook moslim geworden als ze haar man niet had ontmoet, stelt ze na enig nadenken. Alleen had het dan allemaal wat langer geduurd. ''Mijn man heeft mij ook nooit gevraagd over te stappen. Hij was niet eens zo praktiserend, toen ik hem leerde kennen. Het bidden heb ik ook niet van hem geleerd, maar uit een boekje.''


In elk geval bracht de bekering een aantal ingrijpende veranderingen met zich mee. Niet meer drinken en roken, niet meer naar cafs, geen verjaardagen - die worden in islam niet gevierd - en geen kerst. En haar moeder was in eerste instantie geschokt. ''Zij leefde in de overtuiging dat wanneer je in een bepaalde religie bent geboren, je daarbij blijft.''


Vrienden van vroeger heeft Hayat niet meer. ''Ik heb er niet langer behoefte aan. Het mag wel, en het is niet dat ik niks moet hebben van niet-moslims, maar het is toch: waar je mee omgaat, daar raak je mee besmet.''


Hayat heeft nu vooral vriendinnen die ook bekeerd zijn, van wie er veel zijn aangesloten bij Al Nisa, een vereniging voor Nederlandstalige moslimvrouwen. En van hen is Sara Boulmalf (38) - voorheen Suzanne - die elf jaar geleden moslim werd nadat ze haar Marokkaanse man had leren kennen.


Sara is afkomstig uit een katholiek nest, groeide op met de kinderbijbel, maar nam in de loop van de jaren steeds meer afstand. ''Mijn oudere broers hadden moeite met de hypocrisie van de katholieke kerk, met de rol die de kerk had gespeeld in de wereldgeschiedenis. Ik deelde die kritiek, maar wilde het geloven niet helemaal los laten, ik had alleen nog niet de juiste vorm gevonden.''


Sara - die zich voor het gesprek een paar minuten terugtrekt om te bidden - studeerde Nederlands en in die periode zocht ze naar 'wijsheid' en naar antwoorden op vragen die ze had. Maar ook haar studie bood die niet. Wat haar tijdens haar studietijd opviel, was dat moslims onderling veel hartelijkheid en betrokkenheid vertoonden, ook jegens mensen die ze pas kort kenden, en dat trok haar aan. ''Ik ben mij toen gaan afvragen waar die hartelijkheid vandaan kwam, ik begon te zoeken.''


In diezelfde periode kwam ze ook haar man tegen, die ze steeds vragen stelde over zijn godsdienst. ''Ik had daarvoor nooit over islam gedacht als een vredelievende religie. Ik had eerder associaties met agressiviteit. Maar mijn man vertelde me verhalen die me aanstonden en het werd me al snel duidelijk dat ik bij die groep wilde horen. Wat me over de streep trok, was het moment dat mijn man zei dat een gelovige moslim niet bang is, alleen voor Allah.''


Dat feit bleek 'bevrijdend': ''Ik hield altijd rekening met duizend en n factoren, was altijd erg gemponeerd geweest door wat anderen dachten. Wat me ook aantrok, was dat ik als moslim niet langer verantwoordelijk ben voor de situaties waarin ik verkeer - alles ligt al vast - maar wl voor hoe ik met die situaties omga. Dat heeft een grote druk van mijn schouders gehaald.''


De consequenties van haar keuze waren groot en het duurde dan ook een tijd voordat Sara haar leven opnieuw had ingericht. Bioscoopbezoek, terrasjes, het behoorde allemaal tot het verleden. ''Een tijd lang stond alles op zijn kop in mijn hoofd. Ik ging door de verwarring bijvoorbeeld veel dingen die ik normaal met rechts deed, met links doen. Zoveel werd anders, kleding, de manier waarop je praat. Werkelijk alle sociale gewoonten werden op zijn kop gezet.''



'De hoofddoek is juist heel mooi'



Wat het haar opleverde? Een 'rijker' leven, stelt Sara, die bij de hulporganisatie Islamic Relief werkt en drie kinderen heeft. ''Naar buiten toe lijkt het misschien alsof ik een minder rijk leven heb dan vroeger, maar het is juist zoveel mooier. En ik heb tegenwoordig meer ruimte in mijn hoofd: het is een ander denksysteem en dat werkt heel bevrijdend.''


Ook Hatice Sener (54) die in 1993 trouw de met een Turkse man en sindsdien overtuigd moslim is, roemt het leven dat zij sindsdien heeft. Ze werd geboren in een gereformeerd gezin, maar zette dat geloof overboord toen ze volwassen werd. ''Ik vond het koud en afstandelijk, zag geen samenhorigheid bij de gelovigen. Ik voelde me er niet thuis.''


Na de scheiding van haar eerste man, met wie ze twintig jaar getrouwd was geweest, had Hatice - toen nog Minke - het gevoel dat ze 'geestelijke steun' miste, iets waarop ze kon terugvallen. ''Ik las in die tijd alles over de verschillende godsdiensten; toen ik mij verdiepte in islam kwam ik mijn huidige man tegen. Dat heb ik toen maar als een vingerwijzing gezien. Bovendien zei de rest me niet zoveel.''


Ook voor Hatice was het de individuele verantwoordelijkheid die haar aansprak. Ook het feit dat islam niet alleen een geloof bleek, maar een levenswijze, boeide haar en maakte dat zij zich er steeds verder in verdiepte. Wat haar betreft was ze dan ook al eerder overgestapt, maar haar man hield dat tegen. ''Hij was bang dat het te snel zou zijn, dat ik het enkel zou doen om hem te volgen. Hij vreesde dat wanneer het onverhoopt uit zou gaan tussen ons, ik met hem ook de islam de deur uit zou doen.''


Uiteindelijk bekeerde ze in 1993 door de geloofsbelijdenis af te leggen in Turkije. ''Toen deed ik het ook cht voor mezelf. Islam was als een oude jas die paste, het leek alsof ze jaren op me had liggen wachten,'' aldus Hatice, die met haar gezin in Amsterdam-Noord woont.


De twee kinderen uit haar eerste huwelijk waren echter niet erg gecharmeerd van de stap die ze maakte, zeker niet toen ze later ook een hoofddoek ging dragen. Hatice - die door ziekte niet meer kan werken - is van de drie vrouwen de enige die nog contact heeft met enkele vrienden van vroeger.


De overstap heeft haar zeker veranderd, zegt ze. ''Tijdens mijn eerste huwelijk zat ik altijd in de verdediging, maar als moslim werd ik toleranter. Liever ook, volgens mijn moeder. En stukken geduldiger.'' Maar, voegt ze eraan toe: ''ik ben zeker geen heilige geworden. Natuurlijk vind ik mensen soms nog enorme zeurpieten, en vraag ik me af hoe ik vriendelijk tegen ze kan blijven. En ik schiet ook nog wel eens uit mijn slof over iets kleins, maar ik denk nu meer na over de gevolgen.''


Eigenlijk is er voor de in Amsterdam geboren Hatice niet eens zo veel veranderd: veel dingen die ze nu aanhangt, leerde ze tijdens haar opvoeding al kennen. Zoals de gastvrijheid en de zelfbewuste manier van leven. En ook de zorg voor anderen die zo sterk leeft in de Turkse cultuur kent ze van vroeger. Dat is iets dat ze erg mist in de huidige maatschappij. ''De tendens is toch veel ikke, ikke en de rest kan stikken. Dat vind ik vreselijk.''


Wel moest ze erg wennen aan bepaalde Turkse tradities. ''Ooit gaf ik een man uit de buurt een lift. Toen zei mijn echtgenoot dat ik dat beter niet kon doen, omdat er dan snel over je wordt geroddeld.'' Haar 'Nederlandse en feministische kant' protesteerde, aldus Hatice, maar uiteindelijk legde ze zich er bij neer. Want: ''Voorkomen is beter dan genezen.''


De drie vrouwen besloten na hun bekering alledrie een hoofddoek te gaan dragen, en ze benadrukken dat ze daartoe overgingen uit vrije wil en niet op aandringen van hun mannen, zoals buitenstaanders vaak denken. Voor Hayat was het een bevestiging van haar moslim-zijn: ''Ik dacht, als ik een hoofddoek neem, dan moet ik cht goed weten waarmee ik bezig ben. Op zo'n moment moet je zeker weten: hier heb ik voor gekozen want je profileert je heel erg.''


Als reden voor een hoofddoek wordt vaak aangedragen dat de vrouwelijke schoonheid moet worden verborgen voor mannen buiten de familie, maar dat is voor Hayat geen motivatie. ''Ik vind vrouwen met hoofddoek juist vaak heel mooi. Voor mij was het meer: een hoofddoek hoort erbij, het laat de buitenwereld zien dat ik moslim ben. En het beschermt tegen verleidingen. Als gesluierde vrouw stap je niet snel een caf in om te drinken, dan val je wel erg op.''


Voor Hatice, die de hoofddoek ging dragen tijdens een reis in Turkije zodat ze wat langer kon wachten met het wassen van haar haar, werd de doek uiteindelijk een belangrijk onderdeel van haar leven. ''Het meest positieve eraan vind ik de herkenning en erkenning die je krijgt vanuit de moslimgemeenschap. En ik voel me er vrijer mee, het geeft me iets onaantastbaars.''


Ook in de opvoeding van hun kinderen spelen islamitische waarden en normen een belangrijke rol. Maar er zijn ook Nederlandse invloeden terug te vinden. ''Ik ben vrij streng en consequent in de opvoeding van mijn zoontje, bepaalde zaken mogen echt niet. En uiteindelijk ben ik het die beslist,'' vertelt Hatice. ''In een Turks gezin mogen jongetjes van negen, tien jaar bijna alles, maar dat is hier anders. Ook de jongens helpen mee in het huishouden.''


Hayat probeert haar kinderen vooral eerlijkheid bij te brengen. ''In de Marokkaanse cultuur worden dingen vaak niet uitgesproken uit angst om mensen te kwetsen. Ik vind het belangrijk dat mijn kinderen recht door zee zijn, dat ze zaken niet ontlopen uit angst anderen te kwetsen.''


Een groot verschil met niet-moslims is dat de verjaardagen van de kinderen niet worden gevierd, al bakt Hatice voor de kleintjes dan een appeltaart en geeft Sara als compensatie cadeautjes bij het suikerfeest. En ook kerst en sinterklaas behoren tot het verleden. Hatice heeft er echter niets op tegen als haar zoontje op school Kerstmis viert, en Sara wil haar kinderen eigenlijk nog meenemen naar het levende kerststalletje op het Mercatorplein. ''Want Jezus is dan wel niet langer de zoon van God, maar wel n van de profeten.''


Of hun leven beperkt is sinds ze bekeerden, zoals buitenstaanders vaak denken? N, stellen ze. Het was misschien even moeilijk om het glaasje wijn te laten staan, en Hayat en Hatice rookten vroeger, maar het afscheid van deze zaken ging ze 'natuurlijk' af.


Alcohol zien ze nu vooral als iets dat overspel en ruzies veroorzaakt, en dat is dan ook n van de redenen dat ze niet langer naar feestjes gaan. Bovendien hebben ze daar tegenwoordig ook geen behoefte meer aan, hun 'interesses' zijn veranderd.


Al zijn er uitzonderingen, zegt Hayat. ''Toen mijn moeder zestig werd, vierde ze dat in een pannenkoekhuis en daar werd ook gedronken. Sommige moslims zeggen dan dat je daar niet bij mag zijn, maar de profeet Mohammed heeft k gezegd dat je goed moet zijn voor je moeder. Dus ben ik gewoon gegaan.''

Copyright: Leupen, Kamilla

----------


## HijabiLady

ik vidn het trouwens erg grof van je om mij voor leugenaar uit te maken.

ik ben een nederlandse vrouw en draag bijna 2 jaar een hoofddoek, en met mij nog heeeeeeel veel anderen

als mijn msn comunnitie af is moet je er maar eens gaan kijken.
trouwens hier op het bord zijn er nog meer nederlandse vrouwen die moslim zijn en hoofddoeken dragen.

----------


## whazzup

dit is in scene gezet, als dit echt waar is moeten deze vrouwen zich eens ernstig door een psychiater onder de loep laten nemen. dit is werkelijk te ongelofelijk voor woorden. deze vrouwen snappen er echt niets van......

en ook al ongelofelijk, dat je een ander naam aanneemt om je oude identiteit te verliezen... echt belachelijk dat de islam dat van je eist!

----------


## magrabia

> _Geplaatst door whazzup_ 
> *dit is in scene gezet, als dit echt waar is moeten deze vrouwen zich eens ernstig door een psychiater onder de loep laten nemen. dit is werkelijk te ongelofelijk voor woorden. deze vrouwen snappen er echt niets van......
> 
> en ook al ongelofelijk, dat je een ander naam aanneemt om je oude identiteit te verliezen... echt belachelijk dat de islam dat van je eist!*


Van wat moeten ze nou wat snappen!!! 
Ik zou graag aan jou willen vragen wat moslim vrouwen moeten snappen, want als er iets is wat jij weet dan wil ik dat ook graag snappen!!
Ik wacht op je antwoord, want ik ben benieuwd
naar wat WE MOETEN SNAPPEN!!!!!!!!  :hihi:   :hihi:   :frons:   :frons: 

Trouwens, de islam eist niet van je om je naam te veranderen, het is dan ook niet verplicht.
Deze dames en de meeste vrouwen die moslim worden kiezen er vrijwillig voor om een andere naam te kiezen.
Deze naam kiezen zij, omdat het een mooiere betekenis heeft dan hun vorige naam.
Maar er zijn ook vrouwen die hun westerse naam willen behouden en dat mag ook, dus het heeft niets met de islam te maken!

Gegroet  :tong uitsteken:   :blij:   :blij:

----------


## HijabiLady

In scene gezet? whi hi hi. moet ik op mn fietsje naar je toe komen voordat je het geloofd? niet te geloven dit zeg.

zoals ik al zij, dames en heren. hirshi ali is heilig in alles wat ze zegt, maar kom je met een andere mening dan is het niet waar. tuurlijk, alleen accepteren wat in je straatje past en lekker met oogkleppen blijven lopen. 


Overigens wel typerend wat je zegt. vrouwen moeten vooral voor niet voor zichzelf gaan bepalen wat ze willen, das erg verkeerd. dan zijn ze gek geworden en moet ze naar de psychiater. tuurlijk en dat noemt moslims onderdrukkend.

op je commentaar op die naamsverandering heeft magrabia al gereageerd. en ik sluit me aan bij wat ze zegt.

----------


## HijabiLady

Dat is inderdaad wat telt, Ed. Al weer ik daar graag nog respect aan toevoegen.

----------


## AmatarRahman

> _Geplaatst door whazzup_ 
> *
> 
> nederlandse vrouwen die ervoor kiezen een gezichtssluier te dragen?! in volendam zeker!
> *


Wat praat u toch onbeschoft. Waarom kunt u iemand niet op zijn woord geloven. Waarom moet die eerst met bewijs komen?

Wat vind u trouwens hiervan:

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Heej Hijabilady en Magrabia! How's life? Hier alles goed hoor. Maarre.... ik vind het fantastisch dat jullie zo voor jullie keus en jullie overtuiging staan; respect hoor! En Ed, zie je wel.... wat had ik nou gezegd... (sprak de schooljuf,  :grote grijns:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  ) En by the way, Whazzup, als je zo graag mensen wil beledigen, zou ik zeggen: Richt een leuk clubje op met Hirsi Ali en de LPF, maar laat het hier ALSJEBLIEFT achterwege! Oja en Hijabylady, ben je Germaans-Nederlands (haha, lol) of Marokkaans-Nederlands?

Groetjes en kuzzies voor Amel en Magrabia,

Roosje.

----------


## magrabia

Hallo allemaal,
Over hirschi ali gesproken, zij is niet helemaal honderd procent goed bij haar hoofd (namelijk psychisch gestoord) en probeert zo haar trauma's te verwerken die zij in haar verleden heeft opgelopen. Maar ja dan is de politiek niet echt een plaats waar je dat mioet doen, ik zou eerder zeggen een goede kliniek voor psychiatrie!
 :moeilijk:   :verward:   :verward:  

Groetjes

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door AmatarRahman_ 
> *Wat praat u toch onbeschoft. Waarom kunt u iemand niet op zijn woord geloven. Waarom moet die eerst met bewijs komen?
> 
> Wat vind u trouwens hiervan:
> 
> *


Ondanks haar doekje en mooie ogen staat ze wel op een vrijgezellen site.

----------


## whazzup

ik heb die hele koran doorgenomen, van voor naar achter, maar nergens staat dat een vrouw haar hoofd of gezicht moet bedekken?!

----------


## HijabiLady

Ow gaan we ineens van onderwerp veranderen?
Goed hoor.


Lees de hele topic ff door dan vind je vanzelf mijn stukje over het WEL verplicht zijn van de hoofddoek............

 :zwaai:  

ow en ED, op deze manier komen we er wel!

indygirl......... hey meid ik was die ene Hollandse van twijfelachtige komaf........  :argwaan:  

hi hi hi, ik spreek je nog wel......


AmatarRahman, mooie foto!  :duim:

----------


## T...

Beste zuster Hijabilady,

Niets kan mij meer verblijden en fasineert mij meer om naar een verhaal en motieven van een bekeerling te luisteren.
Jullie hebben geen idee wat Allah voor jullie in dit leven en in het hiernamaals in petto heeft.

Als ik het zo mag uitdrukken: jullie de belichamingen zijn van een wonder.

Het geeft mij veel vreugde om zulke geschiede wonderen mee te maken.
Ikzelf ben zelf 23 en verloofd met een meisje van Nederlandse komaf van 24 die zich 5 jaar geleden tot de Islam is bekeerd.
Zij heeft dat gedaan uit geheel vrij keus en ik heb haar ook altijd van te voren verteld dat zij het voor zichzelf moet doen en het niet moet zien als een motief om een relatie in stand te houden.
ik heb haar al op vroege leeftijd (wij kennen alkaar al zo'n 10 jaar)regelmatig op een rustige en kalme manier met de islam in kontakt gebracht.ik heb haar laten zien dat de islam in de westerse media altijd als een verschrikkelijk fanatieke godsdienst met terrorisme als basis wordt uitgebeeld,wat dus absoluut niet klopt.Voordat de Joodse staat werd uitgeroepen heerste er in dat gebied 1200 jaar vrede onder Moslim gezag.Dat systeem heeft zich in mijn ogen meer dan alleen bewezen.Sinds de Joden er zich hebben genesteld heerst er al 50 jaar alleen maar oorlog en pijn.
Zijn het immers niet de Joden die al 50 jaar lang generaties afgeslachten met als excuus:Abraham heeft dit land 1500 jaar geleden als thuishonk voor alle Joden bestempeld.Wie zijn hier de fanatici?...

Maar ik dwaal af...

Zij voelde ook de kalmte die jij beschrijft en de warmte dat je ergens en deel van uitmaakt wat veel verder gaat dan werelddominantie en het materialisme.
Zij bidt 5 keer per dag doet al 7 jaar de rammadan mee geeft vaker zakaat dan ik zelf doe,en zij kan nauwelijks wachten totdat zij eindelijk de hijab kan omdoen.
Dit laatste kan helaas nog niet verwezenlijkt worden omdat zij nog thuis woont en een functie heeft als ambtenaar.
Zij is nu op zoek naar een andere baan ALLEENMAAR om de hijab te kunnen dragen!
Ik beneid haar iman dat doe ik echt.(in een positieve manier wil ik zeggen)Zelfs geboeren Moslima's heb ik dit nooit horen zeggen. 
Maar niet alleen die van haar maar van alle bekeerlingen,het valt mij op dat wij(Geboren Moslims)steeds meer afstand doen van onze Godsdienst(dit is de prijs van intergratie ,maar is het dit dan ook waard?)terwijl de bekeerlingen onze Islam als geen ander aanhangen.
Ik weet dat dit met veel factoren samenhangt,maar het maakt nu niets meer uit hoe je het wendt of keert.

Wat ik wil zeggen:

Ik zie je als mijn zuster,wees trots op jezelf!want ik ben het in ieder geval wel op jou!

Gegroet,

T.

----------


## magrabia

> _Geplaatst door whazzup_ 
> *ik heb die hele koran doorgenomen, van voor naar achter, maar nergens staat dat een vrouw haar hoofd of gezicht moet bedekken?!*


Ten eerste geloof ik niet dat je de koran helemaal heb doorgenomen, want dat kan je niet zomaar ff snel doen. 

Ten tweede, mocht je enkele delen uit de koran hebben gezien dan zal je deze niet goed genoeg hebben bestudeerd of gingen deze delen niet over de hijaab.

Ik geef je wel advies om de koran eens rustig door te nemen, want ik weet dan wel zeker dat je antwoord op je vraag krijgt of de hijaab verplicht is.
Dit staat er namelijk heel duidelijk in!  :blij:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  

Groetjes

Veel succes!  :Smilie:

----------


## RHAM ABDEL 24

WAT ZITTEN JULLIE NOU ALLEMAAL DOM TE LULLEN OVER EEN STOMME HOOFDDOEK BOEIEN OF HET NOU MOET OF NIET DOE WAT JE ZELF WIL ONDERTUSSEN SMEEDT AMERIKA EEN OORLOG TEGEN IRAK EN PALESTINA EN TAGEN ALLE MOSLIMS, MAAR JA WIJ ZIJN DRUK BEZIG MET DE HOOFDOEK VINDT JE HET GEK DAT ZE ONS DAN KUNNEN OVERHEERSEN. SLAAP MAAR LEKKER DOOR EN WELTERUSTEN

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hee Amel, nou snap ik het ff niet meer! Explain....... Trouwens Magrabia, Hirsi Ali heeft inderdaad problemen, maar ze heeft ook veel gelogen. Ze ageert bijvoorbeeld tegen "DE moslimmannen", terwijl het haar eigen _moeder_ was die haar liet besnijden, zoals vaak met Somalische meisjes gebeurt. Verder beweerde ze dat ze uit Somalie moest vluchten omdat ze tegen haar wil door haar vader was uitgehuwelijkt, maar in een interview met Vrij Nederland zei haar vader, die overigens doctor is en oud-oppositieleider tegen de dictatuur in Somalie, dat hij de keuzes van zijn dochter volledig respecteert, maar wel hoopt dat ze een waardevolle en positieve bijdrage zal kunnen leveren aan de dialoog in Nederland. Ze zei ook dat Nederlandse moslima's hun hoofddoek af moesten doen en in opstand moesten komen tegen hun naaste omgeving (ongeacht dus of deze onderdrukkend is!), maar zelf draagt ze wel altijd haar gimaar als ze naar haar vader gaat in Londen. Ze zei ook dat ze door haar familie was verstoten, terwijl later bleek dat ze _wel_ contact had met haar vader. Verder beweerde ze dat ze met de dood bedreigd was omdat ze de islam een "achterlijke godsdienst noemde". Welnu, als dat echt waar was geweest, had ze zich wel 3 keer bedacht voordat ze de profeet Mohammed een "perverse tiran, die te vergelijken is met Saddam Hoessein en Osama Bin Laden" , had genoemd. Een zeer dubieuze dame dus. Kijk, ik vind het vreselijk voor haar dat ze is besneden, maar dat is geen excuus om straffeloos moslims te beledigen. Maar goed, ik hoor van jullie,

Roos.

----------


## HijabiLady

Nou roos
ik ben een nederlandse volbloed, maar omdat mensen me altijd voor iets anders aanzien maakte ik dat grapje over die twijfelachtige afkomst.
that's all

hey meid ik hoor nog van je bye bye!

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Ok Hijabylady 't is goed hoor..... hahahaha; van nieuwsgierigheid heb ik _HELEMAAL_ geen last, he????  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  Maarja ik spreek je nog wel meid.

Groetjes aan Hijabilady, Ed, Magrabia en AmatharRahman! (laatstgenoemde:thx voor die mooie foto!)

Trouwens T., het afstand nemen van je godsdienst is *NIET* de prijs van integratie. Integratie wil zeggen een deel worden van een samenleving, maar _met_ behoud van eigen identiteit; d.w.z. met behoud van eigen godsdienst, cultuur en taal. Integratie wil zeggen: op de hoogte zijn van de officiele taal en de verschillende culturen van een land, maar het wil niet zeggen dat je je eigen geloof moet gaan verloochenen of je identiteit moet gaan ontkennen. Dusse....be proud of yourself and see you later,

Roos.

----------


## MOSLIMA23

Assalamo alaikom warahmato allahi wabarakatoh,

IK BEN BLIJ TE LEZEN DAT MIJN ZUSTERS EN BROEDERS WETEN DAT EEN VROUW VERPLICHT IS EEN HOOFDDOEK TE DRAGEN.
HET IS ERG JAMMER DAT ER MOSLIMSE JONGENS EN SOMS DAMES ZIJN DIE ECHT GELOVEN DAT EEN VROUW GEEN HOOFDDOEK HOEFT TE DRAGEN.
ZOALS IEDER VAN ONS WEET, IS ONZE PROFEET (VZMH), DE JUISTE PERSOON VOOR DE JUISTE INFORMATIE.
ONZE PROFEET (VZMH) HEEFT DUIDELIJK GEMAAKT DAT VROUWEN EEN HIJAAB (HOOFDDOEK), HOREN TE DRAGEN.
HIER HOEFT NIEMAND MET EEN GEZONDE VERSTAND AAN TE TWIJFELEN!

MOGE ALLAH DE DWALENDE EN TWIJFELENDE ONDER ONS, OP HET JUISTE PAD LEIDEN!

ASSALAMO ALAIKOM!

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Jij ook salaam, moslima23!


Groetjes,

Roos. (= een niet-islamitische, (te) gekke prikster)

----------


## MOSLIMA23

hai indy,

bedankt voor je korte reactie:-)

ik hoopte dat je me misschien wat verder kon helpen wat betreft deze site.
ik ben een nieuweling op deze site en snap er nog niet erg veel van.
vooral het gebruik van die smilies enz...
ook heb ik moeite met het plaatsen van een bericht op het prikbord.

ik hoop dat je bereid bent me hier mee te helpen.

alvast bedankt.

moeslima23

----------


## gekske

RHAM ABDEL, ik weet niet wat jij aan het ijlen bent maar als jij deze belangrijke discussies over de Islam niet belangrijk vindt, wat doe jij in godsnaam dan achter je pc ipv in Irak te zijn en de Moslims te steunen(ik zou niet weten hoe?). Natuurlijk vinden wij het ook erg wat daar gebeurt maar wat wil je er aan doen?? Bush vermoorden?? Nou vertel maar eens ik zal je raad dan opvolgen!!

I am waiting..............................

----------


## gekske

Wat betreft H. Ali met haar zou ik wel eens aan tafel willen zitten!
Ik snap niet wat zij in de politiek komt doen, dat mensen haar serieus nemen snap ik al helemaal niet!
Dat haar jeugd een hel was dan hoeft ze ons er nog niet bij te betrekken. ''Ik praat namens alle Moslim vrouwen'' nou nou ik zou haar wel een lesje willen leren, als ik iemand namens mij laat praten dan is het wel een intelligent en een veel wetend persoon. Ik kan haar maar twee tips geven een cursus Nederlands volgen en dan naar een psychiater om haar problemen uit te leggen!!!

----------


## magrabia

> _Geplaatst door gekske_ 
> *Wat betreft H. Ali met haar zou ik wel eens aan tafel willen zitten!
> Ik snap niet wat zij in de politiek komt doen, dat mensen haar serieus nemen snap ik al helemaal niet!
> Dat haar jeugd een hel was dan hoeft ze ons er nog niet bij te betrekken. ''Ik praat namens alle Moslim vrouwen'' nou nou ik zou haar wel een lesje willen leren, als ik iemand namens mij laat praten dan is het wel een intelligent en een veel wetend persoon. Ik kan haar maar twee tips geven een cursus Nederlands volgen en dan naar een psychiater om haar problemen uit te leggen!!!*


Helemaal gelijk gekske, volkomen met je eens!!!!  :Smilie:  


Jammer dat niet iedereen dat wil begrijpen!!  :potver:

----------


## Edele Dienaar

salam iedereen,

wolah hchoema van de foto die je hier hebt geplaatst..

al wil je daar iets goed mee bedoelen, nog is het verkeerd!!

en dan wil nog iets zeggen, dus volgens mevrouw staat er nergens in de koran iets over hoofddoek ofzo...

kan waar zyn...

ik zie dat je de koran als enige bron hebt gebruikt om daarover te spreken...

ik heb dan nog een opdrachtje voor u
zoek me op in de koran waar staat dat het gebed uit soejoed, roekoe3 en kiaam bestaat

en waarom de gebeden dhor en asr uit 4 rak3aat bestaat en maghreb uit 3...je gaat het niet vinden hoor
en ook soejoed en roekoe3 zyn fard (verplichting) toch? als we dit niet doen hebben we geen gebed wil dat zeggen..

en toch staat het niet inde koran??? weet je waarom niet.......?

omdat het de profeet (vzmh) is die ons geleerd heeft hoe te bidden!!!
en dit juist op die manier anders nada, njet, niks, noppes..

zo ook hoofddoek, hij heeft geleerd hoe die ayats te interpreten en hij weet exact wat Allah (swt) wil, 

wil jy het werk van een valse profeet doen ga je gang, je bent vrij in de wereld, de afrekening komt nog

je moet maar eens denken aan al de meisjes die u interpretatie zullen volgen en dan bij de laatste dag u bij u haar zullen slepen naar djahnama omdat je het zo mooi kon uitleggen...

laa hawla walaa koewatta illa billaah

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hoi iedereen! Alles goed? Hier wel ok, alleen een beetje keelpijn, that's all. Hee Gekske en Magrabia, op zich deel ik jullie kritiek op Hirsi Ali volledig, maar ik vind haar Nederlands wel goed, voor iemand die hier al 11 jaar woont. Maar ik begrijp jullie woede en irritatie,. Ik snap trouwens wel waarom ze zoveel gevraagd wordt. Als ik me morgen een Somalisch accent aanmeet en zeg dat alle moslimmannen hun vrouwen slaan, zit ik ook binnen de kortste keren bij BvD en al die andere shows. Ze praat gewoon helemaal in het straatje van de anti-moslim sfeer die er heerst; daarom is ze zo populair. Ze bevestigt de mensen in wat ze toch al dachten Aan ons nu om een tegengeluid te geven, ladies! Hee Moslima23, tja, ik weet het, ik _heb_  nou eenmaal de neiging om lang van stof te zijn, haha.... Maar natuurlijk wil ik je helpen en nog hartelijk welkom hier op maroc.nl, meid! Als je een berich wilt plaatsen, ga je eerst naar de homepage. je weet wel, die pagina die je krijgt als je www.maroc.nl intypt op de titelbalk. Dan log je in, dus je vult rechtsboven je naam en je wachtwoord in. Als je dit eenmaal gedaan hebt, ga je via de groene balkjes, (je weet wel, die dingen via welke je naar de verschillende fora en discussies kunt gaan) naar de discussie waar je een reactie wilt plaatsen. Onderaan de pagina klik je dan op "reageren" en je vult gewoon je stukje in. Als je een smilie wilt invoegen, klik je op een van de smilies helemaal links. Als je een andere smilie wilt dan is afgebeeld, klik je op "meer smilies" en klikt dan in het nieuwe scherm op de smilie die je wilt. Het is altijd heel belangrijk dat je ingelogd bent, want anders kun je geen reacties plaatsen! (in het begin overkwam het me vaak, dan typte ik een heel bericht en dan stond er "je bent niet ingelogd" Om dat te voorkomen moet je dus altijd eerst inloggen)

Alvast veel succes!
Groetjes,

Roos.

----------


## luqman

'dat behalve wat gewoon zichtbaar moet zijn' zijn:de handen en het gezicht en de rest moet wel degelijk bedekt zijn.Binnenshuis, tijdens het huishouden zie je toch ook alleen het gezicht en de handen ,en binnenshuis moet evenals buitenshuis aan elkaar gekoppeld zijn. de vormingen van het vrouwelijke geslacht mogen absoluut niet getoond worden, vanwege de verleiding die ze opwekken bij het mannelijke geslacht, daarom is het absoluut verboden, en moet het vrouwelijke geslacht proberen in deze tijd niet de westerse mode op te volgen, maar de voorschriften van het kledingsdracht aanhouden ,die voor haar zijn voorgeschreven hierbij verwezen naar de hadiths en de heilige koran.Dus daarom is het aan te raden voor de islamitische vrouw om zich zo wijd mogelijk te kleden, wil ze niet achterna gelopen worden en zo rein blijven.

ik hoop dat ik een klein beetje heb meegeholpen broeders en voornamelijk zusters

----------


## Nisrien

Salamoe alaikoem

Ik wilde even reageren op Edele Dienaar. Ik vind dat je dat mooi hebt verwoord. Een interpretatie geven aan sommige Koranverzen is heel moeilijk. Alhamdoelillah en Dank aan Allah dat Hij ons een voorbeeld stuurde, nl. de profeet saw. Hij heeft ons geleerd hoe we moeten bidden en vooral gaf hij interpretatie aan enkele Koranverzen. Zijn gedragingen en handelen dienen wij in deze Doenya als vb. te nemen. 

Tijdens de Mirdj (hemelreis van de profeet (in het jaar 620, de laatste tien dagen van Rajab) ) heeft Allah zijn profeet oa de Hel laten zien. De profeet vertelde alles wat hij gezien had aan de mensen wanneer hij terug op aarde kwam. ( Hads ala Ibn Abbas :Smilie:  de profeet zag hier ook vrouwen die aan hun haren waren opgehangen. Hij vroeg de Engel Djibrl wie deze vrouwen waren. Djibrl vertelde hem dat het de vrouwen zijn die hun haren lieten zien.
Zo zie je maar, een ander bewijs dat de hijaab verplicht is.
Een vraagje aan de meisjes die beweren dat de hijaab niet verplicht is. Hoe wordt er door deze meisjes gebeden? Zonder hoofdbedekking? 

Maa Salama

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Even iets over Ayaan Hirsi Ali: Ik vind dat zowel moslims als niet-moslims haar precies de aandacht moeten geven die ze verdient, namelijk _helemaal geen aandacht_ . Ze is een rasprovocatrice en vindt het te gek als moslims woedend op haar reageren. Gun haar dat plezier niet.

Thalla,

Roos.

----------


## stevie

Wel een interessante discussie,
maar als ikalles gelezen heb, wederom veel agressie in de woorden, zoals ik in mijn eigen discussie heb geschreven verdraagzaamheid en tolerantie.
Ik ken de Koran niet zo goed dat ik over het wel/niet dragen van de hoofdoek kan oordelen/intepreteren.

Maar ik vind het wel leuk dat ergens genoemd wordt dat de vrouw met haar uitzien de man niet mag verleiden. Vandaar dat ze alles moeten bedekken

Mijn mening is dat die mannen dan eigenlijk het zwakke geslacht zijn want zei kunnen hun, sorry dat ik dit zeg hun dierlijk instinct niet controleren. Nu weet ook dan waarom in o.a. Marrokko maar ook hier in Nederland de Marcokaanse jongeren de meisjes(zonder hoofdoekje) maar voortdurend aan staren. 
Ik heb veel mensen uit het islamitisch ontmoet, en ik moet waarlijk toegeven ( ondanks dat ik een jongen ben) dat de vrouw over het algemeen veel intilligenter is, weinig agressief opstelt dan de jongens/mannen die willen zich alleen maar macho opstellen

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Hallo Steven! Ja, ik ben het met je eens dat vrouwen vaak veel mere kracht in zich hebben dan mannen. De Turkse cabaretiere Nilgun Yerli zei ooit:"God heeft het zo geregeld, dat de man fysiek en de vrouw geestelijk sterk is." En daar zit wel wat in, vind ik. Ik ben zelf geen moslima, maar ik weet aardig wat af van de islam, dus het is niet zo dat mannen alles mogen en vrouwen niets. Dat is cultureel bepaald en heeft niets met de islam te maken. Er zijn ook regels voor mannen, alleen andere regels dan voor vrouwen. Daar heb ik op zich wel begrip voor, want mannen en vrouwen zijn volledig gelijkwaardig, maar niet _gelijk_ . Er zijn nou eenmaal verschillen. Ik heb een interessant boek over islamitische parktische leefregels gelezen, getiteld _Halal en haram_. (Halal=dat wat toegestaan is, haram=dat wat verboden/ongeoorloofd is) Daarin wordt verteld dat de hijab (=hoofddoek) juist als _bescherming_ voor de vrouw bedoeld is, om haar te beschermen tegen lastige mannen/jongens en negatieve aandacht. Het klinkt misschien raar en ik geef toe dat het voor een vrouw niet nodig zou moeten zijn om zich op die manier aan te passen aan mannen, maar het _werkt_ wel. Ik heb zelf nog nooit gezien dat een meisje met een hoofddoek werd nagefloten of in haar billen werd geknepen. Het gaat ook om de signalen die je uitzendt. Bedek je jezelf, dan zeg je als het ware:"Dit lichaam is van mij en gaat alleen mij aan en is niet iets dat in het openbaar geveild kan worden." Loop je echter rond met een blote buik, een kort rokje en een topje waar je borsten bijna uitvallen en ga je dan ook nog eens luidkeels giechelen en flirten, tja, dan straal je iets heel anders uit. Natuurlijk kan dit _nooit, nooit, nooit_ een excuus zijn voor mannen om fysiek te worden, absoluut niet, maar bepaalde dingen, nl. niet-fysiek seksisme kun je als vrouw wel tegengaan, door in ieder geval eerlijk te zijn. Dus niet de eerste avond al blijven slapen en dan verwachten dat de jongen/man in kwestie je relationeel gezien serieus neemt. Maar ook geen hoofddoek dragen en achter de rug van je ouders om toch stiekem vrijen met je vriendje, want dat is ook weer hypocriet. Ik ben het met je eens dat veel Marokkaanse jongens nog rondlopen met dat uiterst ouderwetse, bekrompen "maagd-hoer"-idee. Geen seks voor het huwelijk ok, maar niet zelf de ene vriendin na de andere verslijten, uitgaan, drinken en roken en dan van je toekomstige vrouw verwachten dat ze groen als gras is. Maar ja, zoals ik al zei, dat is cultuur, geen godsdienst. En wat de hoofddoek betreft: In de Koran staat ongeveer het volgende:"En laten jullie vrouwen hun ogen neerslaan, hun passies beheersen en hun schoonheid bedekken." En er is een hadith (=overgeleverde uitspraak van Mohammed) bekend, waarin hij zegt dat van een meisje ouder dan 12, of een meisje dat al ongesteld is geworden, alleen het gezicht en de handen door vreemde mannen gezien mogen worden. De familie mag wel de oren en de nek zien, maar meer ook niet. Ok?


Groetjes,

Roos.

----------


## luqman

hoi indygirl ik wil er wat aantoevoegen je hebt het n.l. over gewoontes, en dan zeg je dat dat niks te maken heeft met de relegie maar wel met cultuur. ik weet wel zeker dat dat met relegie te maken heeft, omdat de Koran het universele omvat en omschrijft. Allah heeft het namelijk in zijn heilige boek over alles van wat je maar kan voorstellen in dit wereldse leven en hoe je het gezin als hoeksteen van de samenleving moet inrichten, en cultuur daarentegen moet je niet koppelen aan geloof, het is dan net alsof wij appels met peren vergelijken.Dat kunnen wij niet maken.Je spreekt ook over dat mannen fysiek sterker zijn dan mannen, en andersom vrouwen geestelijk sterker zijn. Maar indygirl jammer van jouw bewoordingen; Allah zegt n.l. in zijn heilige boek dat de vrouw ondergeschikt staat aan de man oftewel de man ontwikkelder staat aan de vrouw, het heeft hier alles te maken met het woord gelijkheid en Allah heeft ook de vrouw en de man gelijk gesteld. Ik vind het trouwens jammer van de westerse media die dat uitsluitend tegenspreken en verdraaien,terwijl de Islam en gelijkheid verband hebben met elkaar. De Oemma (gemeenschap) bijvoorbeeld: dit heeft onze profeet Mohamed s.a.s.ons op attent gemaakt ons (moslims) te verenigen en de banden met broeders en zusters te verstevigen uiterraad vrouwen en mannen die daar aan deelnemen hij doelt hiermee fysiek en mentaal. dit is nu belangrijk wat ik ga zeggen:het is het geloof dat er achter schuilt. Je moet namelijk dingen aannemen zoals ze zijn, zonder onderzoek te raadplegen, anders is het net alsof je de woorden van Allah niet vertrouwt. Nog iets je verwijst naar iemand die iets veronderstelt, maar wie is diegene om op te vertrouwen, want hij is net als jij en ik van vlees en bloed.Om een leidraad te vormen voor jezelf en wil je het goede in dit leven en in dat van hiernamaals, dan zouden we toch het leidraad van Allah volgen, en de gewoontes van Mohamed (s.a.s.) vrede zij met hem.


dank aan Indygirl en overigen natuurlijk dat ik wat kon toevoegen aan deze .
ik moet zeggen Indygirl dat ik het leuk vind dat je interesses mede uitgaan naar de Islam, ik respecteer je zoals je je naar voren haalt om toch zo gedurfd en open over de Islam kan mee discuseren, nogmaals ik waardeer het te zeerste van jou.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Beste Luqman, alhoewel ik zowel vanuit mijn geloof als vanuit mijn politieke sympathie/richting (=het socialisme) uitga van een absolute gelijkwaardigheid van man en vrouw, nogmaals man en vrouw zijn niet hetzelfde maar wel evenveel waard, hebben dezelfde rechten en plichten, etc., wil ik je toch bedanken voor je waardering naar mij toe. Het is in ieder geval mooi dat wij, ondanks onze verschillen, in gesprek kunnen blijven. Wel vind ik dat je jezelf in je bericht tegenspreekt; eerst zeg je dat de vrouw ondergeschikt is, en dan zeg je dat God de man en de vrouw gelijk heeft gesteld. Wat bedoel je eigenlijk? Nouja, ik hoor het nog wel, he?

Thalla,

Roos.

----------


## luqman

hoi indygirl ik wil er wat aantoevoegen je hebt het n.l. over gewoontes, en dan zeg je dat dat niks te maken heeft met de relegie maar wel met cultuur. ik weet wel zeker dat dat met relegie te maken heeft, omdat de Koran het universele omvat en omschrijft. Allah heeft het namelijk in zijn heilige boek over alles van wat je maar kan voorstellen in dit wereldse leven en hoe je het gezin als hoeksteen van de samenleving moet inrichten, en cultuur daarentegen moet je niet koppelen aan geloof, het is dan net alsof wij appels met peren vergelijken.Dat kunnen wij niet maken.Je spreekt ook over dat mannen fysiek sterker zijn dan vrouwen, en andersom vrouwen geestelijk sterker zijn. Maar indygirl jammer van jouw bewoordingen; Allah zegt n.l. in zijn heilige boek dat de vrouw ondergeschikt staat aan de man oftewel de man ontwikkelder staat aan de vrouw.een man is nou eenmaal fysiek en geestelijk sterker gesteld dan de vrouw. neem bijvoorbeeld de profeten, van adam (a.s.)tot aan profeet Mohamed (s.a.s.) dat waren toch allemaal mannen, eens.of bijv. als je het over topfucties hebt, dan zijn het over het algemeen de mannen die ze bekleden enkeling een vrouw. voorbeeld WORLD ONLINE waar een vrouw een topfunctie bekleedde en kort daarna naar beneden kelderde, dat is toch steevast en overduidelijk dat de vrouw het blijkbaar niet aankon. Het werd haar te veel. En zo zijn er meerdere voorbeelden van het falen van de vrouw qua ondernemen omdat ze fysiek en geestelijk zwak is. Dit bewijst alles toch,eens. het heeft hier alles te maken met het woord gelijkheid en Allah heeft ook de vrouw en de man gelijk gesteld, daar niet van. Ik vind het trouwens jammer van de westerse media die dat uitsluitend tegenspreken en verdraaien,terwijl de Islam en gelijkheid verband hebben met elkaar. De Oemma (gemeenschap) bijvoorbeeld: daar heeft onze profeet Mohamed s.a.s.ons op attent gemaakt ons (moslims) te verenigen en de banden met broeders en zusters te verstevigen uiterraad vrouwen en mannen die daar aan deelnemen . dit is nu belangrijk wat ik ga zeggen:het is het geloof dat er achter schuilt. Je moet namelijk dingen aannemen zoals ze zijn, zonder onderzoek te raadplegen, anders is het net alsof je de woorden van Allah niet vertrouwt. Nog iets: je verwijst naar iemand die iets veronderstelt, maar wie is diegene om op te vertrouwen en daarvoor moet je betrouwbare bronnen inschakelen, want hij is net als jij en ik van vlees en bloed.Om een leidraad te vormen voor jezelf en wil je het goede in dit leven en in dat van hiernamaals, dan zouden we toch het leidraad van Allah volgen, en de gewoontes van Mohamed (s.a.s.) vrede zij met hem, dan zal de mensheid slagen als hij dat wil.


dank aan Indygirl en overigen natuurlijk dat ik wat kon toevoegen aan deze .
ik moet zeggen Indygirl dat ik het leuk vind dat je interesses mede uitgaan naar de Islam, ik respecteer je zoals je je naar voren haalt om toch zo gedurfd en open over de Islam kan mee discuseren, nogmaals ik waardeer het te zeerste van jou.

----------


## luqman

wat ik bedoel is dat wij mannen en vrouwen precies dezelfde rechten en plichten hebben, maar dat de vrouw een trede beneden de man staat . Zo heeft ALLAH de vrouw geestelijk en fysiek wat achteruit gesteld , dat is toch niet erg voor de vrouw om het te accepteren. toch


als hij (ALLAH) zegt wees, en het wordt.

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Nou sorry hoor Luqman, maar hierin verschillen wij totaal van mening. Het is inderdaad zo dat vrouwen over het algemeen fysiek minder sterk zijn dan mannen, maar daartegenover staat _wel_ dat vrouwen iedere maand te kampen hebben met buikkrampen/menstruatiepijnen en zich toch maar "vooral niet mogen aanstellen". Verder is het zo dat de _vrouw_ kinderen baart en dus zo'n 10 tot 12 uur barenspijnen moet verdragen. Het is aangetoond dat het bevallen een prestatie is, die te vergelijken is met het beklimmen van de Mount Everest, de hoogste berg ter wereld! En dan te bedenken dat in veel landen vrouwen wel 8 a 10 kinderen krijgen en dat veel mannen bij de geboorte van hun eerste kind flauwvallen..... Dus hoezo zwakte, Luqman?

Thalla,

Roosje.

----------


## Nisrien

Salamoe alaikoem

Eerst en vooral wil ik hierbij zeggen dat ik het aangenaam vindt dat men hier discussies kan voeren op een normale, gezonde en volwassen manier. Getuigt van respect voor mekaar en elkaars overtuigingen. 
Dat zou je meer moeten terugvinden op dit forum, spijtig houden sommigen zich daar niet altijd aan.
Dat terzijde, ik wilde eigenlijk reageren op het feit dat de vrouw ondergeschikt is aan de man, ik weet niet Loqman, misschien heb je het anders bedoeld, het is in ieder geval een verkeerde woordkeuze naar mijn mening. Ze zijn niet gelijk ( biologisch, geestelijk) maar wel gelijkwaardig en dit staat hoog in 't vaandel in de Islam. Dat is een vereiste in de relatie man- vrouw. 
In de ogen van vele westerlingen ( of de meesten) is de islamitische vrouw onderdrukt ( hijaab is volgens hen het vb. daarvan, en vb. ook kiezen veel moslimvrouwen om niet te gaan werken) .
Ik vind het eigenlijk soms grappig dat anderen in de naam van moslimmeisjes en vrouwen spreken. Hebben ze ons soms horen klagen dat we onderdrukt worden?? Integendeel, de islam biedt ons zoveel rechten dat je haast zou kunnen zeggen dat de mannen benadeelt worden. Westerlingen maken het verschil niet tussen cultuur en islam. dit zijn inderdaad zoals Loqman zei twee aparte dingen. (Het is misschien ook voor een deel onze fout dat westerlingen dat verschil niet kunnen maken, wij als moslims hebben het soms zelf moeilijk om cultuuraspecten terzijde te houden.) In ieder geval hierbij een oproep aan iedereen die vindt dat de islam de vrouwen onderdrukt. Ik zal me niet uitroepen tot spreekbuis van de islamitische vrouwen maar ik spreek voor mezelf als ik zeg: ik ben niet onderdrukt, ik maak een bewuste keuze voor de hijaab, het geeft me waardigheid, respect van anderen, zelfrespect, zelfzekerheid Het geeft me een zalig gevoel als ik over straat loop en nog veel meer...

----------


## magrabia

Helemaal met je eens Nisrien. Het kiezen voor de hijaab is een bewuste keuze van de moslimvrouwen, omdat zij zich hierin heel prettig in voelen en hen laat doen wat ze zelf willen. Daarbij Ik begrijp nog steeds niet waarom er zoveel niet moslimse mensen als spreekbuis voor ons willen dienen en zich beklachten over dingen waar wij zogenaamd problemen mee hebben als hoofddoekdragende. zoals onderdrukking. ik heb zelf nooit een moslima zef die de hijaab draagt horen praten over onderdrukking en weet ik veel allemaal wat.
Of komt dat dan omdat ze onderdrukt zijn??
Nou daar gelooft niemand wat van, want we leven tenslotte in een vrij land! Iederen mag zeggen wat ie wil. Dus laat a.u.b alleen diegene spreken die zelf onderdrukt worden!
Dan wil ik wel eens zien hoeveel moslimas (met de hijaab )daartussen zitten.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Get up, stand up.... Stand up for your rights! Get up, stand up.... Don't give up the fight!!!!!! 


 :love:   :love:   :petaf:   :petaf:  voor Nisrien en Magrabia!

Thallaaaaaaaaa,

Roosje.

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Volgens mij zijn mannen alleen maar beter in wiskunde dan vrouwen. Ook zijn het beter kroeglopers en denken ze vaker aan sex en geweld dan vrouwen.
> Dit zeer vernederende en uitermate ondraaglijke zelfinzicht heeft mannen ertoe gebracht een boek te schrijven dat ze Koran noemden en waarin zij zich ondanks talloze, tegenvallende voorvallen uit het dagelijks leven als superieur afbeelden.
> In mannenkringen werd de Koran dan ook een geweldig succesnummer.
> Ook voor Luqman hebben we een prettig plekje op de Veluwe.
> 
> Ed*


Sorry Ed, maar hier sla je de plank volledig mis. Het is niet de Koran die de vrouw onderdrukt, maar de vele hadiths die voor de meeste moslims als leidraad geld.
Integendeel. De koran is het eerste boek wat de vrouw berhaupt rechten heeft gegeven. En zeker voor mij en vele andere is dat de koran in tegenstelling tot andere boeken niet door de mens is geschreven.
Het is jammer dat veel mensen de Koran als excuus gebruiken om de vrouw te vergelijken als hond of ezel. Maar niets is minder waar. Als men daadwerkelijk alleen maar de Koran zou volgen, zou de islam zeer modern overkomen.

maar ja, het is een beetje te vergelijken met de rooms-katholieke kerk. Daar wordt alles ook vanuit het vaticaan geregeld. Of het nu in strijd is met de mensenrechten dat boeit ze ook niet.

Met vriendelijke groet.

Ismail Hassani

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Beste Ismail, alhoewel ik een diep respect heb voor de Koran als heilig boek voor miljarden mensen op aarde en me erger aan alle negatieve cliches die er over de islam en moslims worden verteld in de media, wilde ik de zaken eens vanuit een ander oogpunt bekijken. In de Koran staan, net als in de Bijbel, zeer veel goede, maar ook een aantal wrede/harde wetten. (Dan heb ik het eigenlijk vooral over de shari'a en de mozaische wetten). In onze tijd klinken deze bepalingen misschien ongelooflijk genadeloos, met straffen zoals steniging, het afhakken van handen e.d., maar we moeten niet vergeten dat in de _historische context_ van de periode dat deze boeken werden geschreven, het een enorme lotsverbetering was! Zoals jij ongetwijfeld nog beter weet dan ik, was het in de tijd van voor de islam (de tijd van Djahilia) in Saudi-Arabie vaak de gewoonte om meisjes bij de geboorte te doden. Mohammed (vzmh) verbood dit. In de tijd van voor het moderne jodendom, dus voordat Mozes (vzmh) zijn roeping kreeg, was het de gewoonte om, als persoon A een familielid van persoon B doodde, de hele familie van persoon A uit te roeien. Mozes (vzmh) stelde hier paal en perk aan door het "Oog om oog, tand om tand" - principe te introduceren; voortaan mocht persoon B dan alleen persoon A _zelf_ doden. Zo ging het in feite ook met de Babylonische koning Hammurabi, die de eerste geschreven wetten opstelde, die wij in de Westerse wereld kennen. De oude Romeinen hadden daar een mooie uitdrukking voor "Dura lex, sed lex", "Het is een harde wet, maar het is (tenminste) een wet". Wat ik dus bedoel is dat je de zaken in hun historische context moet zien. Waar de shari'a en de mozaische wetten _nu_ een enorme achteruitgang zijn, waren ze in de tijd dat ze werden opgesteld, een grote verbetering. Tegenwoordig hebben we natuurlijk betere wetten, die bij de huidige tijd en de huidige culturen passen, dus hebben we _dat soort_ wettenn niet meer nodig. Maar de wetten die blijven staan, zijn Gods wetten over vrede, menselijkheid en de verhouding tot de naaste. Die wetten staan zowel in de Bijbel, als in de Thora en de Koran. Dus kun je ook niet stellen dat alleen de Koran de vrouw rechten heeft gegeven. Dat hebben de Bijbel en de Thora ook. Verder wilde ik erop wijzen, dat alhoewel ik niet rooms-katholiek ben en de paus ook zeker niet als Gods plaatsvervanger op aarde zie, het Vaticaan _wel_ qua politiek de laatste tijd zeer sympathieke standpunten inneemt. Zo heeft de paus zowel de misdadige bombardementen op Afghanistan als het goddeloze optreden van het Israelische leger verschillende malen scherp veroordeelt. Ik ben het niet met de opvatting van de paus over b.v. homoseksualiteit eens, maar nogmaals, ik acht deze man zeer hoog, zeker als men bedenkt dat hij ook in Polen in de oorlog joden heeft gered; met gevaar voor eigen leven. Iemand die op _zo'n_ manier de christelijke normen en waarden in de parktijk brengt, kan wat mij betreft niet meer stuk.

Salam/shalom,

Roos.

----------


## magrabia

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Volgens mij zijn mannen alleen maar beter in wiskunde dan vrouwen. Ook zijn het beter kroeglopers en denken ze vaker aan sex en geweld dan vrouwen.
> Dit zeer vernederende en uitermate ondraaglijke zelfinzicht heeft mannen ertoe gebracht een boek te schrijven dat ze Koran noemden en waarin zij zich ondanks talloze, tegenvallende voorvallen uit het dagelijks leven als superieur afbeelden.
> In mannenkringen werd de Koran dan ook een geweldig succesnummer.
> Ook voor Luqman hebben we een prettig plekje op de Veluwe.
> 
> Ed*


Oke!, ter opfrissing van je kennis: de koran is niet geschreven door mannen! 
Nergens in de koran worden mannen als superieur beschouwd of beschreven! 
Integendeel, de man en vrouw zijn gelijk in de islam. 
Ik denk uit jouw zogenaamde kennis dat jij de koran dus helemaal niet kent. 
Als mannen zich superieur voelen is omdat ze dat voor zichzelf uitmaken en niet omdat het ergens staat( misschien wel in een ander geloof?? ) 

Trouwens de koran is ook een grooote succesnummer bij de vrouwen, ik raad het je ook aan, zal je veel kennis van opdoen!!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
 :zwaai:

----------


## indygirl_roosje

:lol:  
Haha Magrabia; ik mag dat wel "a lady with balls". Klasse!!!! Ed is overigens de kwaadste niet; met hem valt best te praten. Hij is alleen zo'n overge-emancipeerde Westerse man (soor Ed  :grote grijns:  ). Maar helemaal niet kwaad. Ik heb trouwens zelf wel eens geprobeerd de Koran te lezen, maar ben al vrij gauw afgehaakt. Ik bedoel, het taalgebruik vond ik prachtig, zeer dichterlijk en verfijnd, maar daardoor niet altijd even duidelijk, snap je? De volgorde bevreemdde me ook een beetje; in veel soera's werd verwezen naar verhalen en gebeurtenissen in de Bijbel, maar eigenlijk niet op een systemathisch/historische manier, d.w.z. in de juiste volgorde. Dus ik kan me voorstellen dat als je islamitisch bent en de Koran als enige bron hebt, je een nogal vertekend beeld van de Bijbelse geschiedenis, het christendom en een jodendom krijgt. Niet speciaal een negatief beeld, want er zijn ook verzen aan te wijzen die zeer lovend over christenen en joden spreken en over het algemeen hebben moslims ook erg veel respect voor Jezus, maar wel een vertekend beeld. Dit is absuluut NIET als een belediging voor de Koran bedoeld, maar gewoon als de logische gevolgtrekking die ik deed. Het is natuurlijk ook allemaal een kwestie van interpretatie, geschiedenis en fouten. Wel eens gehoord van de druiven/maagden - controverse, in gang gezet door de nieuwe interpretaie van Hafid Bouazza? Niet dat ik hem als een betrouwbare bron m.b.t. de islam zie, hij is zelfs nogal anti-islam, maar het blijft staan dat hij een uitstekend docent Arabisch en nog betere schrijver is; er staat ook een interessante bundel met vertalingen van Arabische liefdespoezie op zijn naam. Erg interessant, hoor! Nouja ik stop maar mensen.

Groetjes,

Roos.

----------


## Aicha19

> _Geplaatst door hassa046_ 
> *Helaas is dit een van de vele bedachte verzinsels die toegeschreven zijn aan de islam. God is heel duidelijk in de Koran over wat wel of niet mag. Ik meen me te herinneren dat de passage waar over een sluier wordt gesproken alleen maar ging over de dochters van Mohammed (VZMH). De reden hiervoor is ook heel eenvoudig. Omdat hij als religieus leider zeer veel mannen over de vloer kreeg was dat alleen maar ter bescherming van de vrouwen(het belangrijkste), de mannen die op bezoek kwamen en zichzelf. Dat heeft daarom ook totaal niet te maken met een hoofddoek.
> 
> Dit is een verzinsel van een gefabriceerde hadith.
> 
> Vergeet niet dat God geen hypocriet en of de chaos-theorie praktizeerde. Als God wilde dat de vrouwen een hoofddoek droegen, dan had hij deze al aan Eva gegeven, de Joden, de Christenen en alle andere religies. En niet alleen maar aan ons.
> 
> De oorsprong van de hoofdoek ligt totaal anders.
> Tijdens de islam was in Perzi een hooofddoek voor de perzische vrouwen een vorm van status. Hoe hoger de status hoe hoger de hoed. Dat was zelfs bij de mannen te zien. Het gewone volk (en de slaven) hadden zelfs helemaal geen een op. Toen een een of andere idioot bedacht van "Oh.. dat kan de Islam ook een hogere status geven. Dat kunnen we wel gebruiken. Wij zijn tenslotte superieur aan anderen" is dat klakkeloos overgenomen en zie je tegenwoordig de meest weerzinwekkende varianten daarop (kijk maar naar Afganistan). Daarbij wilden we ook graag aan de mensen laten zien waartoe we behoorden. Aangezien tegelijkertijd de vrouw werd gedegradeerd van een gelijke aan de man tot een vergelijking met een ezel en een hond, heeft men dat a.h.v. de hadith verplicht gesteld.
> ...


Salaam aleikoem wr wb !!

Subhanallah goed dat je vrouw een hoofddoek is gaan dragen! Masha Allah! Bij een andere topic vroeg je waarom ik vaak felle kleuren gebruik...nou dat is gewoon een persoonlijke tick van mij, gewoon niet opletten. Ik vergeet idd weleens dat de tekst dan onduidelijk kan uitzien. Maar tis niet agressief bedoeld.  :wow:  
 :verward:  
Anyway...

Het staat dus wel in de Koran dat vrouwen een hoofddoek moeten dragen..Ik zoek het insha allah op en dan laat ik het je wel zien insha allah. Over Joodse vrouwen? Wa allahoe alem. Maar ik ga het opzoeken insha Allah.

Over de vrouwen van de profeet SAWS:

Precies, ze droegen 'm ter bescherming etc. En dat is waarom wij moslima's dat ook moeten doen insha Allah!Wij moeten ons beschermen tegen al die mannen die overal rondlopen. Naar mijn mening staat het duidelijk in de Koran dat wij een hoofddoek moeten dragen subhanallah. Waarom zou Allah SWT ons blootstellen aan al die gevaren? Waar heeft een (moslim) man meer respect voor, voor een vrouw die zich bedekt kleed of een vrouw die met strakke kleding rondhuppelt en weet ik veel wat allemaal? Ik wil niet zeggen dat als je strakke kleding aanhebt dat je dan minder bent dan een moslima met weidere kleding, maar...ja...ik denk dat een moslima op een gegeven moment nog niet eens zonder weide kleding en hoofddoek wlt! Alleen de gedachte daaraan is al vaak al een horrorgedachte, laat staan dat het ook nog eens in het echt moet gebeuren......Maar anyway i'll talk 2 u monday insha Allah. (yes it's me ur college)

Wa aleikoem salaam wa rahmatullah wa barakatuhu

----------


## ilhem an nour

Een sluier is iets wat over het hoofd gedragen hoort te worden en volgens de islam hoort deze sluier tot over de boezem te reiken. De hoofddoek is dus wel verplicht. U kunt net zo veel aan de tekst draaien als u zelf wilt, maar een sluier is een kledingstuk dat over het hoofd dient te worden gedragen. Ik vind het absoluut geen probleem om mijn hoofddoek te dragen, integendeel: ik zie het als een bescherming voor mij zelf en voor anderen. Ik wil mijn schoonheid graag priv houden zoals Allah mij dat voorschrijft. Ik ben er trots op om hetgene te dragen wat de vrouwen van onze geliefde profeet Mohammed(vzmh) ook droegen uit respect voor de ander en om mensen op het innerlijk te doen richten in plaats van de soms te veel voor de handliggende uiterlijkheden.

----------


## Ruben26

> _Geplaatst door De Rode Roos_ 
> *Wat zijn koranieten?
> 
> Ik denk dat een hoofdoek een vooral praktisch reden heeft: mannen niet verleiden. Dat is een preventief middel om vrouwen te beschermen in de middeleeuwen, maar anno 2002 zou je van de mannen verwachten dat ze beschaafd genoeg zijn en dat zij vrouwen niet lastig gaan vallen?*


Misschien is dat wel de rede waarom ze willen dat de vrouwen bedekt blijven?

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Ik ben er inmiddels achtergekomen dat de hoofddoek volgens de Koran inderdaad niet verplicht is; maar wel volgens de hadith. Het hangt er dus maar net vanaf welke bron je gebruikt als je moslim bent. Overigens heeft de Koran in de islam volgens mij wel meer gewicht; de Koran staat de boek als de neergedaalde openbaring van God, de ahadith zijn overgeleverde verhalen over Mohammed en zijn leven.

Groetjes,

Rosalinda.

----------


## Medina

Salaamoe alaikoem allemaal incl Rosalinda  :Smilie:   

Hee meid ik las net jou laatste bericht en ik schrok daar ontzettend van ..soebAllah maar met alle respect voor jou mening. Wat ik kwijt wou is: Je zegt als ik het zo lees of zie haal je eruit dat de Koran Al kariem niet verplicht om Al Hijaab te dragen (hoofddoek) maar de Haddith dus de overleveringen van Mohammed Vzmh...Daarom wil ik bij deze uit de Koraan Al kariem een stuk hier plaatsten waarin staat dat het gewoon overduidelijk is dat een Vrouw in Islam bedekt erbij hoort te lopen masAllah  :Smilie:   


_Bismilahie Rahmanie Rahiem......................._ 

_En zeg tot de gelovige vrouwen, dat zij haar blikken neerslaan en haar eerbaarheden wl bewaren en dat zij haar tooi niet tonen. Tenzij wat daarvan zichtbaar is, en laten zij haar sluiers over haar boezem slaan en haar tooi niet tonen, tenzij aan haar echtgenoten of haar vaders of de vaders harer echtgenoten, of haar zoons of de zoons van haar echtgenoten of haar broeders of de zoons harer broeders of de zoons harer zusters, of haar vrouwen of wat haar rechterhanden bezitten of de mannelijke bedienden, die vrij zijn van aandrift, of de kinderen, die niet opmerkzaam zijn om de blootheden der vrouwen ; en laten zij niet met haar voeten stampen, opdat kenbaar wordt wat zij van haar tooi veroborgen houden._  en wendt u allen in berouwvolle inkeer tot Allah,. O gij gelovigen, opdat gij wel moogt varen.

En Allah `s Woord is De Waarheid  :Smilie:  Bron: Al Q`raan al Kariem
Sura A Nour.
Aya (31) 

Ik hoop dat het nu heel erg duidelijk is dat de Q raan Al kariem het ons verplicht dus Allah want het is Zijn Woord niemand Anders Hij is 1 


Wa Salaam

Liefs 
Medina

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door indygirl_roosje_ 
> *Ik ben er inmiddels achtergekomen dat de hoofddoek volgens de Koran inderdaad niet verplicht is; maar wel volgens de hadith. Het hangt er dus maar net vanaf welke bron je gebruikt als je moslim bent. Overigens heeft de Koran in de islam volgens mij wel meer gewicht; de Koran staat de boek als de neergedaalde openbaring van God, de ahadith zijn overgeleverde verhalen over Mohammed en zijn leven.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Rosalinda.*


Hallo Roslinda in de Koran staat goumoura hinna......Als men kijkt wat het woord ghimaar in Arabische woordenboeken betekent dan zijn we eruit....

groetjes

----------


## indygirl_roosje

Beste Medina, het was niet mijn bedoeling om iemad voor het hoofd te stoten. Ik heb zeer veel respect voor de keuze van gesluierde moslima's, zeker vanwege de negatieve reacties die erop volgen vanuit de niet-islamitische groeperingen. Ik deel die houding absoluut niet. Ik ben op het moment juist bezig de islam te bestuderen omdat ik in de islam ook veel waardevolle leefregels kan vinden. Maar het probleem is dat veel teksten voor tweerlei uitleg vatbaar zijn. In de door jouw aangehaalde ayat staat niet duidelijk dat een vrouw haar hoofdhaar moet bedekken. Er wordt gesproken over "sieraden" (welke sieraden; juwelen of de natuurlijke aantrekkelijkheden van de vrouw?) die bedekt dienen te worden. Het enige wat er expliciet staat, is dat een vrouw haar borsten moet bedekken, hetgeen me vrij logisch lijkt. Alleen in de hadith staat duidelijk dat een vrouw, behalve in noodgevallen, alleen haar gezicht en handen moet laten zien. Maar ik geef toe dat er ook in de islam veel verschillende opvattingen over bestaan, de ene wetsgeleerde beweert dat de hoofddoek verplicht is, de ander van niet, weer een ander zegt dat de niqab verplicht is, en een ander zegt dat de niqab haram is.........we zullen er wel nooit uitkomen, vrees ik. Zolang de draagster van de hijab, gimaar, niqab, burqa, of chador er maar gelukkig mee is, ben ik het ook. Ok?

Groetjes,

Rosalinda.

----------


## mika

ik begin als (kaas)nederlander nou juist een beetje te wennen aan een mooie hoofddoek. Een Marokkaanse kennis van mij draagt hem gewoon vanuit cultureel oogpunt (niet religieus) en natuurlijk ook een beetje vanuit modieus oogpunt.
Moet een hoofddoek-discussie altijd perse met religieuze argumenten gepaard gaan. Het kan toch ook gewoon mooi zijn om zoiets te dragen ?

----------


## GAL-actic

In de Qur'aan staat ook niet hoe je moet bidden maar wel dat je MOET bidden...wil dat zeggen dat we een gebed verrichten hoe we dat willen? Nee tuurlijk niet. De profeet saws heeft ons geleerd hoe wij moeten bidden...dat is waar de ahadeeth komen...je hebt de Qur'aan n Sunnah nodig! Zo is dat ook met kleden in de Qur'aan staat overigens heel duidelijk hoe je je hoort te kleden en nee een hoofddoek alleen is gn hijaab...en daarom zal dat dus ook niet de Qur'aan voorkomen. Ahadeeth beschrijven duidelijk hoe de vrouwen van de profeet saws zich kleedden buitenshuis. Dus bij deze hou zaken waar je geen kennis over hebt voor je en ga geen mensen misleiden.

----------


## Kako

ik heb veel gelezen wat ik mis is het volgende God heeft ons ook verstand gegeven en dit te gebruiken. nou moeten we even paar dingen niet uit het oog verliezen.
1 we praten hier over bijna 1000 jaar geleden dus de mensen hadden een ander kledings gedrag 
2 de klimaat en de weer omstandig heden in deze regio 

nou is het zo dat iedereen weet dat voor de islam de mensen al een kledings gedrag aan de natuur hadden aangepast (dus ze liepen niet in bonten en dikke laarzen rond) nee de weer in deze regio is zeer warm tot extreem warm .
men had al gauw in de aten dat men de hoofd moest bedekken v oor de hitte
het zij een man of vrouw 


ik kan me persoonlijk geen enkel man op aarde voor stellen die heet loopt voor haren van een vrouw zonder haar gezicht te zien !!

24. Het Licht (An-Noer)/31 En zeg tot de gelovige vrouwen dat zij ook haar ogen neergeslagen houden en hun passies beheersen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen dan hetgeen ervan zichtbaar moet zijn, en dat zij haar sluiers over haar boezem laten hangen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen behalve aan haar echtgenoot of haar vader of de vader van haar echtgenoot, of haar zonen of de zonen van haar echtgenoot, of haar broeders, of de zonen van haar broeders, of de zonen van haar zusters of haar vrouwen, of haar slaven, of zulke mannelijke bedienden die geen geslachtsdrang hebben, of de jonge kinderen die van de naaktheid van een vrouw niets afweten. En laat haar niet met haar voeten slaan, opdat hetgeen zij van haar schoonheid bedekken openbaar moge worden. En wendt u allen tezamen tot Allah, o gelovigen, opdat gij moogt slagen. 

als we dit lezen dan komen we iets verder 

1. de eertse wat een niet gelovige moet doen als hij of zij een moslim wil worden is KELİME-İ ŞEHADET

niet de kleding !!! de islam kent 5 belangrijke dingen die een mens (Moslim) moet uitvoeren . 
hierbij staat niet de kleding !!


hiermee wil ik dit zeggen we moeten ook proberen te kijkken hoe men in die tijd leefde en niet alles letterlijk en Figuurlijk moeten overnemen .

we moeten kijkken naar onze tijd naar onze leef omstandig heden 

ik ben het mee eens dat in de kuran nergens staat dat een vrouw totaal "onzichtbaar moet worden "

----------

